# Cubing Would You Rather



## Ghost Cuber (Jul 15, 2017)

This is going to be similar to the make assumptions about the next person thread. You will answer the cubing-related would you rather question posted by the previous user, then ask your own question.
I'll start.
Would you rather get a World Record (single or average, event of your choice) at a small, local comp, or win Worlds with a mediocre average?


----------



## EntireTV (Jul 16, 2017)

Get WR average fo sho


----------



## Ghost Cuber (Jul 16, 2017)

EntireTV said:


> Get WR average fo sho


What is your question for the next person?


----------



## EntireTV (Jul 16, 2017)

Ghost Cuber said:


> What is your question for the next person?



Oh sorry would you rather get a large pop during a fast big cube solve (like vcube style pops in the olden days) or a small pop during a 3x3 solve?


----------



## WombatWarrior17 (Jul 16, 2017)

Small 3x3 pop, it's easier to fix.

Would you rather only use an original Rubik's 3x3 (you can still do other events), or only compete in 2x2?


----------



## One Wheel (Jul 16, 2017)

WombatWarrior17 said:


> Small 3x3 pop, it's easier to fix.
> 
> Would you rather only use an original Rubik's 3x3 (you can still do other events), or only compete in 2x2?



Easy: rubik's 3x3. Bigger cubes are better anyway. I would gladly give up 3x3 if I had to pick between 3x3 and big cubes. 

Would you rather average 9 seconds on 3x3 but never be able to make more than minimum wage, or average 30 seconds on 3x3, no improvement possible, and be guaranteed a salary of at least $80,000/year for the rest of your life?


----------



## Ghost Cuber (Jul 16, 2017)

One Wheel said:


> Easy: rubik's 3x3. Bigger cubes are better anyway. I would gladly give up 3x3 if I had to pick between 3x3 and big cubes.
> 
> Would you rather average 9 seconds on 3x3 but never be able to make more than minimum wage, or average 30 seconds on 3x3, no improvement possible, and be guaranteed a salary of at least $80,000/year for the rest of your life?


I would take the salary because I really don't care about 3x3 anyway.
Would you rather not solve 3x3 for a month or only do 3x3 for a month?


----------



## Ordway Persyn (Jul 18, 2017)

Ghost Cuber said:


> I would take the salary because I really don't care about 3x3 anyway.
> Would you rather not solve 3x3 for a month or only do 3x3 for a month?


Not solve 3x3, It would be an excuse to put more practice to other events (and I'd assume other 3x3 event's aren't affected)

would you rather Pyraminx, or Pizza (It's getting to late for me to actually think of decent questions)


----------



## WombatWarrior17 (Jul 18, 2017)

I guess pizza?

Would you rather only do FMC, or only do 5Bld.


----------



## Ordway Persyn (Jul 18, 2017)

this is actually hard for me, I'll go for FMC.

Would you rather, Lose your arms, or be blinded (both will affect cubing.)


----------



## WombatWarrior17 (Jul 18, 2017)

Arms, you can still do feet then.

Would you rather, have the WR(s) of your choosing, or win every comp you go to.


----------



## Kaptain Kook (Jul 19, 2017)

WombatWarrior17 said:


> Arms, you can still do feet then.
> 
> Would you rather, have the WR(s) of your choosing, or win every comp you go to.



Win the competitions. 

Would you rather solve a poop cube(made outta poop) with your mouth and win the world championship, or lose the world championship?


----------



## Ordway Persyn (Jul 20, 2017)

Kaptain Kook said:


> Win the competitions.
> 
> Would you rather solve a poop cube(made outta poop) with your mouth and win the world championship, or lose the world championship?


I'd rather loose the world championships.

would you rather 1 2-day comp, or 2 1-day comps.


----------



## Ghost Cuber (Jul 21, 2017)

Ordway Persyn said:


> I'd rather loose the world championships.
> 
> would you rather 1 2-day comp, or 2 1-day comps.


Definitely 2 1-day comps.
Would you rather only be able to practice a week before a comp or practice anytime but never compete?


----------



## Rcuber123 (Jul 21, 2017)

Ghost Cuber said:


> Definitely 2 1-day comps.
> Would you rather only be able to practice a week before a comp or practice anytime but never compete?


Week before a comp

Would u rather not be able to solve 4x4 or not be able to solve 5x5?


----------



## AMCuber (Jul 22, 2017)

Not be able to solve 5x5. Would you either have a main of a MF3RS or a KungFu LongYuan


----------



## heyitsconnor (Jul 23, 2017)

MF3RS

Would u rather be sponsored by Moyu or QiYi?


----------



## Competition Cuber (Jul 23, 2017)

Qiyi, by far. They have better side events then Moyu, and the 3x3s-7x7s are pretty much equal.

Would you rather have 100+ cubes and not go to any comps, or have 10 cubes and go to comps?


----------



## Ghost Cuber (Jul 26, 2017)

10 cubes and go to comps. I would keep: X-Man Bell, Cubicle XingHen M, DIY GTS2 M, X-Man Wingy, MoYu Mini AoSu, YuXin 5x5, Original MoYu Pyraminx, Handmade Ghost Cube, 5x5x3, and get the 50 mm Cubing Classroom 3x3.

Would you rather do an official average with a Maru Nano Cube or HeShu Super Big 18 cm 3x3?


----------



## Competition Cuber (Jul 26, 2017)

Ghost Cuber said:


> 10 cubes and go to comps. I would keep: X-Man Bell, Cubicle XingHen M, DIY GTS2 M, X-Man Wingy, MoYu Mini AoSu, YuXin 5x5, Original MoYu Pyraminx, Handmade Ghost Cube, 5x5x3, and get the 50 mm Cubing Classroom 3x3.
> 
> Would you rather do an official average with a Maru Nano Cube or HeShu Super Big 18 cm 3x3?


JRcubers Heshu. 

Would you rather be 4 secs in 2x2, 14 secs in 3x3, 55 secs in 4x4, etc. in all the events (basically not fast but not slow) or be a pro in 4 events?


----------



## cuber314159 (Jul 27, 2017)

Be a pro in four events, I can get sponsored then

Would you rather use in a competition a boron treated gts2M filled with sand or a rubbish cheap 1980s cube setup how you like it


----------



## FINN THE CUBER (Jul 27, 2017)

rubish cheap 1980s cube setup however you want 
would you rather own a 13 x 13 or hold the fmc wr


----------



## Competition Cuber (Jul 27, 2017)

13x13.

Would you rather have all the 3x3s you want, or 5 2x2s, 5 3x3s, and 5 4x4s?


----------



## FINN THE CUBER (Jul 27, 2017)

5 2x2 5 3x3 5 4x4
would you rather go to nats or worlds both tickets would be paid for by someone else(for a plane)


----------



## Mastermind2368 (Jul 27, 2017)

Well, I went to nats so worlds, but still would be worlds since it happens every two years.

Would you rather take out clock or feet from the WCA?


----------



## FINN THE CUBER (Jul 27, 2017)

feet 
would you rather have magic or kiliminx


----------



## FINN THE CUBER (Jul 27, 2017)

(in the wca)


----------



## Mastermind2368 (Jul 27, 2017)

If I can also have master magic then Magic, if not then Kibiminx.


----------



## FINN THE CUBER (Jul 28, 2017)

ya i agree


----------



## Ordway Persyn (Jul 28, 2017)

I'd rather kilominx.

Would you rather do 12 MBLD attempts in a row or 12 FMC attempts in a row.


----------



## FINN THE CUBER (Jul 28, 2017)

12 multiblind
would you rather hold the 2x2 world record single and average or the 3x3 world record single


----------



## Ordway Persyn (Jul 28, 2017)

3x3

Would you rather gigaminx blind, or petaminx OH.


----------



## WombatWarrior17 (Jul 28, 2017)

Petaminx oh.

Would you rather have 8x8, or 6bld as an official event?


----------



## FINN THE CUBER (Jul 28, 2017)

8x8 
would you rather have megaminx blind or 7bld


----------



## Ordway Persyn (Jul 28, 2017)

Megaminx BLD

would you rather have a sub 8 average and have no one know who you are, or have a sub 8 average but everyone knows who you are and you constantly have cubers following you every where at a competition and constantly annoying you.


----------



## Mastermind2368 (Jul 31, 2017)

The attention would be fun for a day, then it would start to get annoying, so I probably would do no attention. Lol then I would be the one making fun of my friends for using the slower method .

Would you rather have a WR in your main event or have your dream puzzle in your main event? (What I mean is the customize the cube by your finger to had ratio, finger power, turning style ect...)


----------



## heyitsconnor (Aug 5, 2017)

i would rather have a dream puzzle

Would u rather do a 13x13 OH or with feet?


----------



## Mastermind2368 (Aug 5, 2017)

Doing it with feet would be cool, but OH would be less stress full, so OH.

Would you rather Get 5 +2s in an avg or 1 DNF?


----------



## Ghost Cuber (Aug 5, 2017)

Mastermind2368 said:


> Doing it with feet would be cool, but OH would be less stress full, so OH.
> 
> Would you rather Get 5 +2s in an avg or 1 DNF?


1 DNF.
Would you rather never watch a cubing YouTuber again or never visit speedsolving.com again?


----------



## Mastermind2368 (Aug 5, 2017)

Never watch a cubing YouTuber for sure, but if it was cubing Facebook or SS, then Facebook

Would you rather not know how to solve a 3x3 or not know how to solve your fav non 3x3 event. (Remember, this will make your times go up and you won't know any algs.)


----------



## WombatWarrior17 (Aug 5, 2017)

Non 3x3.

Would you rather not be able to cube, or not be able to do your favorite non cubing thing.


----------



## Competition Cuber (Aug 6, 2017)

WombatWarrior17 said:


> Non 3x3.
> 
> Would you rather not be able to cube, or not be able to do your favorite non cubing thing.


non cubing thing.

Would you rather have a 2-4 set or 3 side event puzzles (skewb, pyra, etc.)


----------



## Mastermind2368 (Aug 7, 2017)

Tough. If the clock was good and sq1 was ok, then side events.

Aolong v2 or thunderclap?


----------



## cuber314159 (Aug 7, 2017)

Mastermind2368 said:


> Tough. If the clock was good and sq1 was ok, then side events.


What do you want to ask


----------



## Mastermind2368 (Aug 7, 2017)

cuber314159 said:


> What do you want to ask


Sorry, fixed.


----------



## WombatWarrior17 (Aug 7, 2017)

Thunderclap.

The Valk, or GTS v2?


----------



## Mastermind2368 (Aug 7, 2017)

WombatWarrior17 said:


> The Valk, or GTS v2?


Tbh, I haven't tried a GTS 2 in a few months, so I don't know how it is, But since I know how the Valk is, Valk.

If somebody told you the best you can ever get a 3x3 with CFOP is 10 secs and you have the potential to be sub 6 with another method, would you switch or stay with CFOP. Note: It still could take years to be sub 6, but you will be able to do it.


----------



## Competition Cuber (Aug 7, 2017)

Mastermind2368 said:


> Tbh, I haven't tried a GTS 2 in a few months, so I don't know how it is, But since I know how the Valk is, Valk.
> 
> If somebody told you the best you can ever get a 3x3 with CFOP is 10 secs and you have the potential to be sub 6 with another method, would you switch or stay with CFOP. Note: It still could take years to be sub 6, but you will be able to do it.


Another method.

Would you rather have 100 cubes and 5 comps a year or 30 cubes (you could only get new cubes if you sell some of yours) and 10 comps a year?


----------



## WombatWarrior17 (Aug 7, 2017)

30 cubes, 10 comps.

Would you rather only do 2x2, 3x3, and 4x4, or only do Skewb, Square-1, and Pyraminx?


----------



## Mastermind2368 (Aug 7, 2017)

Only 2x2, 3x3 and 4x4.

Would you rather be sponsored by SCS or Cubicle?


----------



## Moonwink Cuber (Aug 7, 2017)

The cubicle

Would you rather be able to practice for 15 minutes a week and have competitions every month, or practice 5 minutes a week and have competitions every weekend.

FYI:
Check out this video of cubing would you rather on this thread


----------



## Competition Cuber (Aug 8, 2017)

Moonwink Cuber said:


> The cubicle
> 
> Would you rather be able to practice for 15 minutes a week and have competitions every month, or practice 5 minutes a week and have competitions every weekend.
> 
> ...


5 Minutes a Week. I can try to go to the 2-day comps, and an extra 10 minutes isn't must of an improvement.

Would you rather have a sponsership by a company like Qiyi, gan, etc. or a cube shop like The Cubicle. or SCS.


----------



## Unearth (Aug 8, 2017)

Definitely the shop.

Would you rather be around when cubing was starting again (2003) or start now?


----------



## Mastermind2368 (Aug 8, 2017)

2003 for sure!

Would you rather get the WR in SQ1 or clock?


----------



## WombatWarrior17 (Aug 8, 2017)

SQ1.

Would you rather have any cube you want for free, or be able to go to any comp for free.


----------



## Ryan aka BurtleCuber (Aug 8, 2017)

14 in 3x3 
would you rather have a OP DaYan 2x2 or OP Zhanchi


----------



## Competition Cuber (Aug 9, 2017)

Ryan aka BurtleCuber said:


> 14 in 3x3
> would you rather have a OP DaYan 2x2 or OP Zhanchi


2x2. 

Would you rather be medium is all events, or be pro in 3 events?


----------



## Mingler_65071 (Aug 9, 2017)

Competition Cuber said:


> JRcubers Heshu.
> 
> Would you rather be 4 secs in 2x2, 14 secs in 3x3, 55 secs in 4x4, etc. in all the events (basically not fast but not slow) or be a pro in 4 events?


be a pro in 4 events

would you rather be a pro in all events or meet feliks, become his friend, and let him teach you


----------



## Competition Cuber (Aug 9, 2017)

Mingler_65071 said:


> be a pro in 4 events
> 
> would you rather be a pro in all events or meet feliks, become his friend, and let him teach you


Do pro. 

Would you rather have a Yuexiao M or Yan M?


----------



## Competition Cuber (Aug 15, 2017)

@Matt11111, please bump this thread. I love this thread.


----------



## Mastermind2368 (Aug 15, 2017)

Competition Cuber said:


> Would you rather have a Yuexiao M or Yan M?


I have barely done any solves on those cubes, but from what I have done, Yuexiao M.

Would you rather get sponsored by MCM or Cubezz?


----------



## Competition Cuber (Aug 15, 2017)

Mastermind2368 said:


> I have barely done any solves on those cubes, but from what I have done, Yuexiao M.
> 
> Would you rather get sponsored by MCM or Cubezz?


cubezz

Would you rather have the skills of Jay (well-rounded) or Lucas (fast)


----------



## Mastermind2368 (Aug 15, 2017)

Lucas because he is fast in a few things so I still could be good at 3x3, OH, and clock, but if I lived in another country where I could get lots of NRs, then Jay.

Would you rather this thread die or "Make assumptions about the next person."


----------



## greentgoatgal (Aug 19, 2017)

this one

wyr

hold the bld wr or the fmc wr?


----------



## cuber314159 (Aug 19, 2017)

greentgoatgal said:


> this one
> 
> wyr
> 
> hold the bld wr or the fmc wr?


FMC WR single as it is probably more likely to stay, I'll probably lose the BLD WR single after a month or two, while the FMC WR has stayed for a long time I think. Also I have never solved a well scrambled 3x3x3 BLD yet
Would you rather be able to solve an 8x8x8 sub-4 or a 13x13x13 sub-30


----------



## Competition Cuber (Aug 19, 2017)

cuber314159 said:


> FMC WR single as it is probably more likely to stay, I'll probably lose the BLD WR single after a month or two, while the FMC WR has stayed for a long time I think. Also I have never solved a well scrambled 3x3x3 BLD yet
> Would you rather be able to solve an 8x8x8 sub-4 or a 13x13x13 sub-30


8x8 sub-4, because it would be funny if I could solve an 8x8 faster then a 6x6 (or 7x7).

Would you rather have 700 cubes (overwhelming) or 15 cubes (probably not enough).


----------



## Ordway Persyn (Aug 21, 2017)

For free, 700

would you rather Have a cube with sand in it, or a cube with mud in it, and in both cases you can never clean them out.


----------



## WombatWarrior17 (Aug 21, 2017)

Ordway Persyn said:


> For free, 700
> 
> would you rather Have a cube with sand in it, or a cube with mud in it, and in both cases you can never clean them out.


Mud might be better than sand, depending on the consistency.

Would you rather never go to a comp, or only be able to practice on the day of a comp?


----------



## Competition Cuber (Aug 21, 2017)

Practice on the day of the comp.

Would you rather ONLY have a rubiks 2.0 or a dayan panshi.


----------



## Luke8 (Aug 21, 2017)

Rubik's 2.0. It's not bad if you mod it.

v-cube 6 for 6x6 main or 1980 rubik's cube as main.


----------



## GarethBert11 (Aug 21, 2017)

V-Cube 6x6
Would you rather have slow solves (around 20 seconds) but go to competitions or have fast solves (5-6 seconds) but didn't go to competitions ever.


----------



## Nencaran (Aug 22, 2017)

Hahaha 20 seconds would actually be a good solve for me so comps, definitely !

Would you rather break your PBs at every comp but have really annoying judges, or have the best judges ever but only manage to have average solves?


----------



## Competition Cuber (Aug 22, 2017)

Nencaran said:


> Hahaha 20 seconds would actually be a good solve for me so comps, definitely !
> 
> Would you rather break your PBs at every comp but have really annoying judges, or have the best judges ever but only manage to have average solves?


Break PBs (I haven't broken my average PB in comp since april 2.)

Would you rather only get 9 or 11 second times, no improvement possible, or only get 10 second solves.


----------



## Mastermind2368 (Aug 26, 2017)

9 or 11's, then my avg could be faster

Would you rather drink the same amount of Maru or Silk?


----------



## cuber314159 (Aug 26, 2017)

Maru it's about 10* cheaper for me to get hold of and I dont know much about the safety of either off them, though I'd rather drink Rubik's lube as they claim it's foodsafe.

Would you rather drink Maru that tastes like milk or milk that tastes like Maru.


----------



## Competition Cuber (Aug 26, 2017)

cuber314159 said:


> Maru it's about 10* cheaper for me to get hold of and I dont know much about the safety of either off them, though I'd rather drink Rubik's lube as they claim it's foodsafe.
> 
> Would you rather drink Maru that tastes like milk or milk that tastes like Maru.


Milk that tastes like Maru so I dont get poisened.

Would you rather drink Lubicle Gummy or Traxxes 50k (same size)


----------



## greentgoatgal (Aug 26, 2017)

No idea lol. Haven't ventured into lube yet  

Would you rather be the fastest cube solver or the inventor of the cube


----------



## Competition Cuber (Aug 26, 2017)

greentgoatgal said:


> No idea lol. Haven't ventured into lube yet
> 
> Would you rather be the fastest cube solver or the inventor of the cube


Fastest cube solver

Would you rather have 1 WR or 2 NRs (single or average, event of your choice)


----------



## Mastermind2368 (Aug 26, 2017)

1 WR because that would be harder to beat, but if I was from Australia then I would just choose 2 NRS for 3x3 

Would you rather break the 6.88 OH single or the 41/41 Multi BLD solve?


----------



## WombatWarrior17 (Aug 26, 2017)

OH.

Would you rather restart your progress with cubing, or never improve beyond where you are?


----------



## Competition Cuber (Aug 26, 2017)

WombatWarrior17 said:


> OH.
> 
> Would you rather restart your progress with cubing, or never improve beyond where you are?


Never improve, Im fine with 11 seconds.

Would you rather own a 19x19 (for free) or a 13x13 and 15x15 (again for free)


----------



## Mastermind2368 (Aug 28, 2017)

19x19 unless moyu never would make the 15x15.

Would you rather have 15 puzzle as an event or remove OH.


----------



## Competition Cuber (Aug 28, 2017)

Mastermind2368 said:


> 19x19 unless moyu never would make the 15x15.
> 
> Would you rather have 15 puzzle as an event or remove OH.


Remove OH, its good, but I dont do it much anyway.

Would you rather have a free boron treated SM or boron treated GTS2 M.


----------



## heyitsconnor (Aug 28, 2017)

SM, gans ftw

Would you rather only have red cubes or green cubes (plastic colour, like force cubes)


----------



## Mastermind2368 (Aug 28, 2017)

Red because I am a little color BLD with Green and Orange.

Would you rather have a 100$ Gift card code to the cubicle or Magic cube Mall?


----------



## Competition Cuber (Aug 28, 2017)

The cubicle.

WOuld you rather have a sponsership buy SCS ot TC.


----------



## heyitsconnor (Aug 29, 2017)

the cubicle, i want boron cubes

Would you rather be Kevin Hays or Bill Wang?


----------



## Competition Cuber (Aug 29, 2017)

Bill wang.

Would you rather come in second at both national _and_ world championships or win nationals but DNF in worlds.


----------



## GarethBert11 (Aug 29, 2017)

Come in second at nats and worlds.
Would you rather broke your PB with fullstep or a OLL/PLL skip?


----------



## heyitsconnor (Aug 29, 2017)

fullstep, then i can tell that i am actually getting good at f2l xD

Would you rather be the best at 5BLD or Clock?


----------



## Competition Cuber (Aug 29, 2017)

5bld, its more impressive.

Would you rather have as many cubes as you want but go to no comps or only have 5 cubes and go to comps.


----------



## heyitsconnor (Aug 30, 2017)

only have 5 cubes

Would u rather be that really annoying non cuber or a show-off cuber


----------



## Competition Cuber (Aug 30, 2017)

Show-off cuber.

Would you rather be the world champion or have the WR average in your main event.


----------



## heyitsconnor (Aug 30, 2017)

wr average in 3x3 cuz thats my main event

Would u rather invent the torpedo or invent the squared off corner?


----------



## Competition Cuber (Aug 30, 2017)

Torpedo. 

Would you rather have a magnetic 4x4 or magnetic 5x5?


----------



## cuber314159 (Aug 30, 2017)

Competition Cuber said:


> Torpedo.
> 
> Would you rather have a magnetic 4x4 or magnetic 5x5?


Magnetic wuque, my wushuang seems just fine at the moment though I'm not sure, Ive only tried a magnetic wushuang.

Would you rather have 4x4x4 or 5x5x5 permanently removed as a wca event?


----------



## Competition Cuber (Aug 30, 2017)

5x5.

Would you rather have an OP guhong or Zanchi (3x3)


----------



## heyitsconnor (Aug 31, 2017)

zhanchi

Would you rather be sponsored by Gans or Yuxin?


----------



## Competition Cuber (Aug 31, 2017)

Gans, by far. 

Would you rather have a NR in 3 events or a WR in one event?


----------



## heyitsconnor (Aug 31, 2017)

NR because I'm Australian

Would u rather be Chris Tran or Lucas Etter?


----------



## Competition Cuber (Aug 31, 2017)

Probably the unpopular one here, but Lucas Etter.

Would you rather be a pro in skewb or pyraminx?


----------



## Sion (Aug 31, 2017)

Probably pyraminx. My qiming is smooth as butter!

Would you rather never go to competition and have sub five 3x3 averages consistently, or always make 4th place in every competition you go to regardless of how good you are?


----------



## Competition Cuber (Aug 31, 2017)

4th place. 

Would you rather have a magnetic 2x2 and 3x3 or a magnetic 4x4. (for free)


----------



## Sion (Aug 31, 2017)

I would rather have a magnetic 4x4.

Would you rather use a Taiyan or a Dianma as your main?


----------



## Competition Cuber (Aug 31, 2017)

Dianma. 
​Would you rather (ONLY) have a valk m or an original rubik's brand?


----------



## Ghost Cuber (Sep 1, 2017)

Competition Cuber said:


> Dianma.
> ​Would you rather (ONLY) have a valk m or an original rubik's brand?


Of course a Valk.
Would you rather get an official solve that is three times your normal average or a DNF, assuming you don't already have a DNF in the average?


----------



## Competition Cuber (Sep 1, 2017)

A DNF.

Would you rather have a magnetic 6x6 or a magnetic 7x7 (for free).


----------



## Mastermind2368 (Sep 1, 2017)

7x7

Would you rather remove skewb or sq1?


----------



## Competition Cuber (Sep 1, 2017)

skewb.

Would you rather have a 2-7 set or a 2-4 set and 3 side event puzzles (for free, puzzles of your choice)


----------



## Sion (Sep 1, 2017)

2-7 set.

Would you rather have a collection of brand newdiansheng stickerless cubes as your main or well set up original rubiks brands as your main?


----------



## Competition Cuber (Sep 1, 2017)

Sion said:


> 2-7 set.
> 
> Would you rather have a collection of brand newdiansheng stickerless cubes as your main or well set up original rubiks brands as your main?


Well set up original rubiks brands.

Would you rather have a magnetic wuque or magnetic Yuxin blue.


----------



## Fred Lang (Sep 1, 2017)

Magnetic Wuque

Would you rather get the wr on feet or wr on fmc


----------



## Competition Cuber (Sep 1, 2017)

FMC

Would you rather get the WR for 3x3 single or average?


----------



## heyitsconnor (Sep 2, 2017)

Single

Would u rather have a boron treated squan or 7x7 for free?


----------



## Fred Lang (Sep 2, 2017)

Boron treated squan.

Would you rather brake one arm or only be able to do one event?


----------



## Competition Cuber (Sep 2, 2017)

one event.

Would you rather be the world champion or WR? (event of your choice)


----------



## Ghost Cuber (Sep 2, 2017)

Competition Cuber said:


> one event.
> 
> Would you rather be the world champion or WR? (event of your choice)


Pyra WR average.
Would you rather only practice 3x3 or never practice 3x3?


----------



## One Wheel (Sep 2, 2017)

Ghost Cuber said:


> Pyra WR average.
> Would you rather only practice 3x3 or never practice 3x3?


Easy. Never.

Would you rather know full 1LLL or hold the UWR for 3x3 Ao5?


----------



## Mastermind2368 (Sep 2, 2017)

UWR AO5 unless I could sub 1 all the 1LLLs including rec time. Also if I had UWR AO5, that means I could potentially get WR for single and avg.

Would you rather Redi cube be an event or Kibiminx?


----------



## Competition Cuber (Sep 2, 2017)

Redo

Would u rather have witnessed the Ponce wr 3x3 single or Feliks 5x5 38 sec wr single (I did both)


----------



## heyitsconnor (Sep 3, 2017)

we know you witnessed both

anyway

feliks 5x5 wr because it was at worlds and i would have wanted to be at worlds

would u rather be in charge of the cubicle or scs?


----------



## Competition Cuber (Sep 3, 2017)

the cubicle.

Would you rather have a magnetic Xinghen or Chuwen (the cubicle version)


----------



## heyitsconnor (Sep 4, 2017)

chuwen

would u rather spend the money on the new iphone or use the money to buy cubes?


----------



## Competition Cuber (Sep 4, 2017)

cubes

Would you rather not be able to visit speedsolving again or only be able to go to 50% the comps that you would've gone to


----------



## heyitsconnor (Sep 5, 2017)

i dont go to that many comps anyway because i live in australia so i would never visit speedsolving (sorry devs)

would u rather kilominx or mirror blocks be added to the wca?


----------



## Competition Cuber (Sep 5, 2017)

kilominx

Would you rather have witnessed the 3x3 single WR be broken or the average WR be broken.


----------



## heyitsconnor (Sep 6, 2017)

single

would u rather only do OH or only do feet?


----------



## UnspeakableRebel (Sep 6, 2017)

only do OH

would you rather get an extremely tight Gans Air or a Valk 3 as your OH main


----------



## GarethBert11 (Sep 6, 2017)

Valk 3 of course
Would you rather be sponsored by moyu or qiyi?


----------



## Competition Cuber (Sep 6, 2017)

qiyi

Would you rather be sponsered by gan or qiyi


----------



## Ron Weasly (Sep 6, 2017)

gan

would u rather beat patrick or max park??


----------



## Mastermind2368 (Sep 6, 2017)

Beat them at a big comp? There comp PB's? For comp PB's, Patrice.

Would you rather have a 4x4 that would come out in 100 years or a 3x3 that would come out in 100 years.


----------



## Competition Cuber (Sep 6, 2017)

3x3.

Would you rather be a pro in 2, 3, 4 or be a pro in 3 side events?


----------



## heyitsconnor (Sep 6, 2017)

2,3,4

Would u rather be sponsored by KungFu or Cubing Classroom?


----------



## Ron Weasly (Sep 7, 2017)

Cubing Classroom, of course

Would u rather explode a 13x13 or a 2x2???


----------



## Competition Cuber (Sep 7, 2017)

2x2. 

Would you rather assemble a 2x2 and 3x3 blindfolded or a 5x5 blindfolded?


----------



## Ron Weasly (Sep 7, 2017)

2x2 and 3x3 blindfolded

would u rather make a singles wr or a average wr??


----------



## Competition Cuber (Sep 7, 2017)

average

Would you rather use a Panshi or Taiyan as your only 3x3?


----------



## UnspeakableRebel (Sep 8, 2017)

taiyan ftw!!!!

would you rather have the UWR single for 2x2, 3x3, and 4x4 or have the competition WR single only for 3x3


----------



## heyitsconnor (Sep 8, 2017)

UWRs

would you rather the wingy skewb or moyu magnetic skewb?


----------



## Ron Weasly (Sep 8, 2017)

moyu magnetic skewb 

would you rather break the WR officialy(in a comp) or unofficialy(at home on a camera)???


----------



## Competition Cuber (Sep 8, 2017)

Definitely officially

Would you rather have a UM or SM as your only 3x3


----------



## GarethBert11 (Sep 10, 2017)

SM

Would you rather use a Gan RSC or Zhanchi 2017 as your main.


----------



## heyitsconnor (Sep 10, 2017)

RSC, the zhanchi 2017 was a big flop

would u rather the yuxin white 2x2 or a kungfu 2x2


----------



## Ron Weasly (Sep 10, 2017)

kungfu 2x2

would u rather go t a comp. in usa or in australia???


----------



## Competition Cuber (Sep 10, 2017)

Depends what comp. Im going to assume you meant nationals, and then I would chose USA.

Would you rather have an original rubiks or a rubiks 2.0 as your only 3x3?


----------



## UnspeakableRebel (Sep 10, 2017)

Original rubik's because it's way easier to make better than the 2.0

would you rather have 10cc of Lubicle Black as your only lube or 30cc of Lubicle Silk as your only lube?


----------



## Competition Cuber (Sep 10, 2017)

SILK!!!


Would you rather have a moyu magnetic pyra set up by thecubicle or an x-man pyra set up by thecubicle as your main?


----------



## WLCuber (Sep 10, 2017)

I actually recently ordered a MoYu Magnetic Pyra.
Would you rather rather be hit in the eye with a Pyraminx or Megaminx?


----------



## heyitsconnor (Sep 10, 2017)

megaminx, not as sharp

would u rather be sponsored by lightake or cubezz?


----------



## Ron Weasly (Sep 11, 2017)

cubezz

would u rather go on eating a ghost cube or a gear cube???


----------



## Competition Cuber (Sep 11, 2017)

ghost cube.

Would you rather drink silk or 30k?


----------



## heyitsconnor (Sep 11, 2017)

hmmm, silk is more expensive so it must be better (logic right?)

would you drip dnm 37 in your eyes or fill your ears with weight 5?


----------



## Competition Cuber (Sep 11, 2017)

DNM.

Would you rather use a Shengshou 4x4 (one of the old ones) or an original cyclone boys 4x4 as your 4x4 main?


----------



## Duncan Bannon (Sep 12, 2017)

Cyclone


Would you rather have a WR in your least favorite event, or have your best cuber friend get a WR in his favorite event?


----------



## Competition Cuber (Sep 13, 2017)

Me.

Would you rather do OH on your non-OH hand or feet? (ao12)


----------



## Ron Weasly (Sep 13, 2017)

i think feet's a bit better......

would u rather bo a bld or a fewest moves challange on a 3x3 it u want to get a higher rank in the comp(event does not matter)


----------



## heyitsconnor (Sep 13, 2017)

fmc

Would you rather eat normal cube springs or GES


----------



## Competition Cuber (Sep 13, 2017)

Normal springs because I can cut them up really small and probably wont choke on them then.

Would you rather be a pro in 4x4 and 5x5 or be a pro in 6x6 and 7x7?


----------



## Duncan Bannon (Sep 13, 2017)

4x4 and 5x5 
Would you rather get a 4 move 2x2 solution in comp. Or a UWR 3x3 average


----------



## Ghost Cuber (Sep 13, 2017)

Duncan Bannon said:


> 4x4 and 5x5
> Would you rather get a 4 move 2x2 solution in comp. Or a UWR 3x3 average


UWR 3x3 average because that would mean I am decent.
Would you rather swalow a Maru nano cube or drink a whole bottle (10ccs) of DNM-37?


----------



## Competition Cuber (Sep 13, 2017)

UWR. 

Would you get a fullstep 3x3 PB by 2 seconds or a PB with a PLL skip by 3 seconds?


----------



## heyitsconnor (Sep 14, 2017)

lol which one am i supposed to do?



Ghost Cuber said:


> UWR 3x3 average because that would mean I am decent.
> Would you rather swalow a Maru nano cube or drink a whole bottle (10ccs) of DNM-37?



i would swallow a nano cube



Competition Cuber said:


> UWR.
> 
> Would you get a fullstep 3x3 PB by 2 seconds or a PB with a PLL skip by 3 seconds?



fullstep because then i can prove that im getting good at f2l

Would you rather only do clock or feet?


----------



## Ghost Cuber (Sep 14, 2017)

heyitsconnor said:


> lol which one am i supposed to do?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Clock.
Would you rather have an official World Record in your least favorite event or an unofficial world record in your favorite event?


----------



## Ron Weasly (Sep 14, 2017)

Ghost Cuber said:


> Clock.
> Would you rather have an official World Record in your least favorite event or an unofficial world record in your favorite event?


(thats a tricky one.....is it a repost???)unofficial world record in your favorite event

would u rather let a donkey swallow ur 3x3 main or any other 3 cubes??


----------



## Competition Cuber (Sep 14, 2017)

any other 3 cubes. 

Would you rather Wuque M or Yuxin Blue M?


----------



## Duncan Bannon (Sep 14, 2017)

WuQue

Would you rather solve a 6x6 with your nose or elbow?


----------



## JustinTimeCuber (Sep 14, 2017)

Duncan Bannon said:


> WuQue
> 
> Would you rather solve a 6x6 with your nose or elbow?


elbow for sure

Would you rather average sub 5 on 3x3 but not be able to go to any comps, or be able to go to a comp every weekend but never be able to get sub 15?


----------



## Competition Cuber (Sep 14, 2017)

JustinTimeCuber said:


> elbow for sure
> 
> Would you rather average sub 5 on 3x3 but not be able to go to any comps, or be able to go to a comp every weekend but never be able to get sub 15?


Go to a comp every wknd. SIde note: Can we cool down on the "fast but no comp or slow but lots of comp stuff"?

Would you rather average sub-1 on 2x2 or sub-20 on 4x4?


----------



## cuber314159 (Sep 14, 2017)

sub-20 on 4x4x4 because it would be more fun, 2x2x2 is a bit boring

would you rather eat a GTS2 or a Valk (including box and box contents)


----------



## JustinTimeCuber (Sep 14, 2017)

Valk 3 because I'd be slightly less likely to die.

Would you rather lose all your cubes or entirely forget all algorithms you know


----------



## heyitsconnor (Sep 15, 2017)

all algs, i only know about 50ish

Would you rather throw a valk 3 at mat's face or a gans air sm at feliks' face?


----------



## Competition Cuber (Sep 15, 2017)

valk at mats

Would you rather throw a UM at Max's face or an SM at Feliks' face?


----------



## UnspeakableRebel (Sep 16, 2017)

SM at Feliks'

Would you rather finish 1st at Nats or 7th at Worlds in 3x3?


----------



## heyitsconnor (Sep 16, 2017)

well, i live in australia AND AUS NATS IS IN A WEEK!

i would rather finish first in Aus Nats because then im gonna be pretty famous


Would you rather be Nathan Wilson or Casey Weaver?


----------



## Competition Cuber (Sep 16, 2017)

Nathan, dont even know who the second one is. 

Would you rather UM or Valk M?


----------



## UnspeakableRebel (Sep 16, 2017)

UM, I love the Gans 356 series

Would you rather have US Nats in Las Vegas or New Jersey again? (please answer this if you've been to US nats)

Edit: Would you rather have Nats in New Jersey or Worlds in Las Vegas again (just realized vegas was worlds)


----------



## Competition Cuber (Sep 17, 2017)

worlds in vegas.

Would you rather have nats in D.C. or Vegas?


----------



## UnspeakableRebel (Sep 17, 2017)

Vegas

would you rather drink 3cc of DNM-37 or Maru?


----------



## Ghost Cuber (Sep 17, 2017)

UnspeakableRebel said:


> Vegas
> 
> would you rather drink 3cc of DNM-37 or Maru?


Maru. I would just pretend it is milk.
Would you rather have all of your puzzles scrambled or set up by a noncuber who thinks that loose tensions/ extremely fast speed is the only thing that matters in a speedcube? (Basically would you rather need to re-setup or solve all of your puzzles?)


----------



## heyitsconnor (Sep 18, 2017)

scrambled, i only have a few cubes anyway

Would you rather only use really loose cubes or really tight cubes?


----------



## Competition Cuber (Sep 18, 2017)

scrambled. 

Would you rather break you single PB or average PB in a comp?


----------



## UnspeakableRebel (Sep 19, 2017)

single

Would you rather get sponsored by MoYu, Qiyi, or Gans?


----------



## Duncan Bannon (Sep 19, 2017)

Moyu

Would you rather have to solve your least favorite 100 times a day for a month or not be able to solve your favorite event for a month.


----------



## cuber314159 (Sep 19, 2017)

Duncan Bannon said:


> Moyu
> 
> Would you rather have to solve your least favorite 100 times a day for a month or not be able to solve your favorite event for a month.


I assume you mean WCA event but I would have to not solve my favourite for a month because idk how to solve squan.

Would you rather have to put Chris trans new ultra fast lubricant that he says is way too fast in your 3x3x3 main every day or cubicle weight 6 everyday to slow it down alot.


----------



## Competition Cuber (Sep 19, 2017)

chris trans.

Would you rather lube your main cube with sand or dirt?


----------



## Ron Weasly (Sep 20, 2017)

sand...cant think bout my cubes in DIRT! :confused:

patrick pounce or max park?


----------



## Competition Cuber (Sep 20, 2017)

park.

Would you rather use an aosu or a spring-swapped blue for your 4x4 main?


----------



## cuber314159 (Sep 20, 2017)

Probably a spring swapped blue, my aosu is not very good.

Would you rather get a yuxin 17x17x17 for free or a qiyi 19x19x19 for $60


----------



## UnspeakableRebel (Sep 20, 2017)

17x17 bruh its a free giant cube

would you rather have an aolong as your main or a zhanchi as your main


----------



## Competition Cuber (Sep 20, 2017)

aolong v1 or op zanchi? Probably OP zanchi, would sell it for a lot of money. 

Would you rather have the skills of lucas or kevin?


----------



## GarethBert11 (Sep 22, 2017)

Kevin. I want my name on the top list on big cubes.

Would you rather use Valk or GTS for OH?


----------



## Competition Cuber (Oct 2, 2017)

valk

Would you rather get an OLL skip and your best PLL or a PLL skip and your best OLL?


----------



## cuber314159 (Oct 3, 2017)

PLL skip and best OLL sune, anti sune and F sexy F' (and inverse and Fw) are all better than a U perm IMO

Would you rather get you the worst OLL and a PLL skip or an OLL skip and your worst PLL


----------



## Competition Cuber (Oct 3, 2017)

Worst PLL+ OLL skip

Would you rather have the skills of Lucas or Bill


----------



## Ron Weasly (Oct 5, 2017)

lucas...i suppose

would u rather make a wr in ur least fav event or come 2nd in world in ur most favoutite event....


----------



## Competition Cuber (Oct 5, 2017)

WR, OH is my least favorite event, I would love to beat Felik's 6.88.

Would you rather GTS2 M or SM?


----------



## Ron Weasly (Oct 7, 2017)

SM

would u rather have more 10 like of more 100 posts??


----------



## Competition Cuber (Oct 7, 2017)

idk, 100 post i guess?

Would you rather lube your main cube with dirt or sand?


----------



## Ron Weasly (Oct 9, 2017)

sand

would u rather solve the last layer in 3 sec or cross in1.5sec??


----------



## Competition Cuber (Oct 9, 2017)

ll in 3.5

Would you rather get 3 NR's or 1 WR


----------



## The Cubing Potato (Oct 9, 2017)

Nice question! 
I have to say 1 wr

Would you rather win 1 competition, or finish 3rd in 2 competitions


----------



## Competition Cuber (Oct 10, 2017)

win 1 comp

Would you rather get 1 CR or 2 NRs


----------



## applezfall (Oct 10, 2017)

Competition Cuber said:


> win 1 comp
> 
> Would you rather get 1 CR or 2 NRs


1 CR becouse I get atleast 2 nrs each comp 
would you rather only have your favourite puzzle or 3 of your least favourite puzzles


----------



## Competition Cuber (Oct 10, 2017)

only my favorite

Would you rather only be able to use a Zanchi or Weilong for 3x3? (OP)


----------



## applezfall (Oct 10, 2017)

Competition Cuber said:


> only my favorite
> 
> Would you rather only be able to use a Zanchi or Weilong for 3x3? (OP)


weilong
would you rather add kibiminx or redi cube as a wca event?


----------



## Competition Cuber (Oct 10, 2017)

redi. Much more fun then kilo (I dont have either tho)

Would you rather get a sub-0.5 2x2 solve or a sub-5 3x3 solve? (at home)


----------



## applezfall (Oct 10, 2017)

Competition Cuber said:


> redi. Much more fun then kilo (I dont have either tho)
> 
> Would you rather get a sub-0.5 2x2 solve or a sub-5 3x3 solve? (at home)


I have a 0.39 stackmat 2x2 so I want a sub 5 on 3x3 (I average 14)
would you rather only have youtube or only ss forum


----------



## Competition Cuber (Oct 10, 2017)

youtube

Would you rather yuxin 7x7 or Wuji


----------



## Mastermind2368 (Oct 10, 2017)

I own both, but I use the Wuji once I am warmed up, and yuxin when warming up.

Would you rather be top 100 for 1 event or top 300 for 3 events?


----------



## Competition Cuber (Oct 10, 2017)

top 300 for 3 events.

Would you rather be top 10 for 1 event or top 100 for 5 events?


----------



## The Cubing Potato (Oct 11, 2017)

top 10 on 1 event

would you rather only do clock or only do feet


----------



## GarethBert11 (Oct 11, 2017)

Clock
Would you rather quit cubing because of frustration or quit cubing because of busy?


----------



## Ron Weasly (Oct 11, 2017)

quit cubing because of frustration

would u rather meet patrick ponce or max park???


----------



## The Cubing Potato (Oct 12, 2017)

max park


Would you rather get the FMC world record or the feet world record


----------



## Ron Weasly (Oct 12, 2017)

FMC world record

would u rather stay at home with none of ur cubes or go to a jail with all ur cubes(FOR LIFETIME!!!!).......


----------



## Competition Cuber (Oct 18, 2017)

stay home

Would you rather go to comp but use rubiks brands or go to no comps but have any cube you want?


----------



## FakeMMAP (Oct 20, 2017)

go to comp with rubik's (I actually did that, for 3x3 only kek)

would you rather never have a regional record or have it and then lose it?


----------



## Competition Cuber (Oct 20, 2017)

have it then lose it because it would mean Im fast (I also could get it again)

Would you rather leave speedsolving or never watch another cubing youtube video again?


----------



## TheRubiksCombo (Oct 21, 2017)

Leave speedsolving.
Would you rather have an African Record or a USA National Record?


----------



## Competition Cuber (Oct 21, 2017)

usa national record in 3x3 average

Would you rather be a pro in skewb or pyra?


----------



## The Cubing Potato (Oct 24, 2017)

skewb by a long shot. It's my main event!


would you rather only do 3x3 or never do 3x3 again


----------



## Competition Cuber (Oct 24, 2017)

never do 3x3, pyra and 5x5 are cool

Would you rather use an aolong v2 or or hualong as your 3x3 main?


----------



## TheRubiksCombo (Oct 24, 2017)

Hualong, I don't like the Aolong.

Would you rather be 50th in the world for 3x3 average or have a non-3x3 wr of your choice?


----------



## Mellis Ferton (Oct 25, 2017)

50th, because that means I'm actually good.

Would you rather use an original rubik's brand (stickered) or only compete in clock and feet?


----------



## The Cubing Potato (Oct 25, 2017)

use an original rubik's brand (I _don't really care about 3x3. Skewb rules!_)


would you rather only do megaminx or never do 3x3


----------



## Mellis Ferton (Oct 25, 2017)

The Cubing Potato said:


> use an original rubik's brand (I _don't really care about 3x3. Skewb rules!_)
> 
> 
> would you rather only do megaminx or never do 3x3


Never do 3x3...


----------



## TheRubiksCombo (Oct 26, 2017)

Apparently, you forgot how this thread works, so I'll just respond to The Cubing Potato's would you rather. Never do 3x3.

Would you rather eat a clock or a 3x3?


----------



## Mellis Ferton (Oct 26, 2017)

(Sorry)

3x3. It has pins and no.

Would you rather never do your favorite event again, or do your favorite event but nothing else.


----------



## Ordway Persyn (Oct 26, 2017)

I'd rather never do my favorite event, although my favorite event changes a lot so idk which one I wouldn't do ever again.

Next person has done a successful MBLD attempt.


----------



## cuber314159 (Oct 26, 2017)

No

Would you rather the title of this thread changed to make assumptions thread or the title stayed the same


----------



## Ordway Persyn (Oct 26, 2017)

The title obviously needs to change (I must have been used to that thread )

Would you rather me make an assumption about you or a would you rather.


----------



## Mellis Ferton (Oct 26, 2017)

Would you assumption.

Have Feliks Zemdegs only do 7x7, or have some 20 second average person get the world record?


----------



## TheRubiksCombo (Oct 26, 2017)

Assuming you're talking about Megaminx, have some 20-second average person on Megaminx get the Megaminx world record.

Would you rather add a WCA event or remove a WCA event?


----------



## Mellis Ferton (Oct 26, 2017)

Add Kilominx.

Be worst at your favorite event, or be the best at your least favorite event. (you cannot like your least favorite at anytime)


----------



## Ordway Persyn (Oct 29, 2017)

Mellis Ferton said:


> Add Kilominx.
> 
> Be worst at your favorite event, or be the best at your least favorite event. (you cannot like your least favorite at anytime)


I guess least favorite, I'll make sure to practice all 17 other events so I can get my actual favorite somewhat decent.

be top 100 for 1 event, Or 100-1000 for all events (single and average).


----------



## Mellis Ferton (Oct 29, 2017)

Ordway Persyn said:


> I guess least favorite, I'll make sure to practice all 17 other events so I can get my actual favorite somewhat decent.
> 
> be top 100 for 1 event, Or 100-1000 for all events (single and average).


Be top 100 for 1 event. 3x3.

meet feliks or meet max


----------



## Competition Cuber (Oct 29, 2017)

max

would you rather use a GAN Air S or a GAN air ultimate as your 3x3 main (non magnetic)


----------



## Mellis Ferton (Oct 29, 2017)

Competition Cuber said:


> max
> 
> would you rather use a GAN Air S or a GAN air ultimate as your 3x3 main (non magnetic)


gans air u because im already used to the feel (is my main)

would you rather never cube again, or do only do clock

(you cant practice other events, only clock)


----------



## One Wheel (Oct 30, 2017)

Mellis Ferton said:


> gans air u because im already used to the feel (is my main)
> 
> would you rather never cube again, or do only do clock
> 
> (you cant practice other events, only clock)



Easy: never cube again.

Would you rather have the best 3x3 available and SS big cubes, or an original Rubik's 3x3 and a full magnetic Qiyi/Yuxin 4-7 set?


----------



## Mellis Ferton (Oct 30, 2017)

One Wheel said:


> Easy: never cube again.
> 
> Would you rather have the best 3x3 available and SS big cubes, or an original Rubik's 3x3 and a full magnetic Qiyi/Yuxin 4-7 set?


Original Rubik's 3x3 and a full magnetic Qiyi/Yuxin 4-7 set - I can do heavy modding

always cube with greasy hands, or have a very uncontrollable cube


----------



## Ordway Persyn (Oct 30, 2017)

My cubes always become slower, so that uncontrollable cube will just become controllable with my luck.

would you rather use Eastsheens as your 4 and 5 mains, or the V-cubes 6 and 7 for your 6 and 7 mains.


----------



## Rafael Paulino (Nov 2, 2017)

V-cube 6 and 7. Honestly they're not that bad

Would you rather use the maru nano cube (15mm long) or the HeShu 3x3 (18cm)as your main


----------



## d0pe_asaurus (Nov 2, 2017)

maru

Either having V Cubes as your nxn mains or having to learn TSLE and TTLL in an hour to save your life


----------



## Duncan Bannon (Nov 2, 2017)

Learning the algs would be worth a shot I guess.

Rather have to learn ZBLL in 2 months or never learn any more algs.


----------



## greentgoatgal (Nov 3, 2017)

ZBLL

Would you rather only be able to use LBL or only be able to use a terrible quality cube?


----------



## Rafael Paulino (Nov 3, 2017)

Use LBL

Only lube with WD-40 or never lube at all


----------



## Reed Merrill (Nov 3, 2017)

Rafael Paulino said:


> Use LBL
> 
> Only lube with WD-40 or never lube at all


Never lube at all, that way the cube will be slower, which is what I prefer.

Live in a world where cuboids are he only type of cube, or live in world where FMC (3x3) was the only kind of cubing.


----------



## Duncan Bannon (Nov 3, 2017)

FMC

Rather Cube the NxN events only, or the other. (NxN includes FMC, Feet OH)


----------



## Piotr Grochowski (Nov 3, 2017)

n×n only

Would you rather never have pockets that fit any of your cubes, or only have up to 10 cubes?


----------



## Duncan Bannon (Nov 3, 2017)

Probably The pockets one, thats a good question 


Ill ask the same question to you.


----------



## greentgoatgal (Nov 4, 2017)

My pockets are never big enough for cubes, so I'll go with that one

Would you rather the 10 best cubes money can buy, or 50 ok cubes?


----------



## Rafael Paulino (Nov 4, 2017)

50 ok cubes

Would you rather have the most successful cubing channel or have a wr single in any event


----------



## cuber314159 (Nov 4, 2017)

3x3x3 WR single obviously, as long as I can keep it for a while

Would you rather eat a valk or a gts2


----------



## Piotr Grochowski (Nov 4, 2017)

A gts2

Would you rather use any Cubicle lube or any Lubicle lube?


----------



## Duncan Bannon (Nov 4, 2017)

Cubicle, but thats a very great question.


Use only Cubicle, OR only SCS


----------



## Piotr Grochowski (Nov 4, 2017)

Only Cubicle

Would you rather know CFOP or know CFCE? You will forget the other one


----------



## cuber314159 (Nov 4, 2017)

CFOP, it's just Better, not sure why CFCE looked interesting but it's slow

Would you rather switch to roux or suddenly become ten seconds slower


----------



## Duncan Bannon (Nov 4, 2017)

If I then know full Roux then Roux. 


Would your rather only eat pickles, or only eat bananas?


----------



## Piotr Grochowski (Nov 5, 2017)

This isn't a cubing question!


----------



## Rafael Paulino (Nov 5, 2017)

Bananas

Would you rather use a shengshou skewb or a cube twist squan as your main


----------



## Piotr Grochowski (Nov 5, 2017)

shengshou skewb

Would you rather use Maru lube or Weight 5 Cubicle lube?


----------



## cuber314159 (Nov 5, 2017)

Maru

Would you rather have an entire bottle of maru put in your 3x3x3 main or an entire bottle of dnm-37 just before competing with it


----------



## Piotr Grochowski (Nov 5, 2017)

What bottle sizes? Maru lube can be 5ml, 10ml or 100ml⁽¹⁾, and DNM-37 may be 3cc or 10cc⁽²⁾.


----------



## cuber314159 (Nov 5, 2017)

10 Ml for both


----------



## Competition Cuber (Nov 17, 2017)

Question?


----------



## Piotr Grochowski (Nov 18, 2017)

Competition Cuber said:


> Question?


It's in post 263


----------



## Competition Cuber (Nov 21, 2017)

cuber314159 said:


> Maru
> 
> Would you rather have an entire bottle of maru put in your 3x3x3 main or an entire bottle of dnm-37 just before competing with it


Maru.

Would you rather overlube your main with weight 8 or DNM?


----------



## Rafael Paulino (Nov 23, 2017)

DNM duh

Use an Edison cube that's setup with the best things or an Gan Air SM that is setup like crap


----------



## Competition Cuber (Nov 23, 2017)

SM

Max Park or Patrick Ponce?


----------



## cuber314159 (Nov 23, 2017)

Max Park but please make cubing about following famous cubers

100ml maru or 10ml dnm-37 for free


----------



## Ghost Cuber (Nov 23, 2017)

cuber314159 said:


> Max Park but please make cubing about following famous cubers
> 
> 100ml maru or 10ml dnm-37 for free


DNM.

Would you rather have Pyra or Skewb WR average?


----------



## cuber314159 (Nov 23, 2017)

Pyraminx

Would you rather have a cube frozen in maru or lubix( put in a box full of the lube and then put in the freezer.


----------



## Piotr Grochowski (Nov 25, 2017)

In Maru

Would you rather get Maru lube or Retail Maru lube? (both 10ml and free)


----------



## cuber314159 (Nov 25, 2017)

both are blocked but probably retail maru lube because I already have a big maru bottle

would you rather have one KL(kilolitre) of DNM-37 or one KL of lubicle black (and no lubicle one to clean up stains)


----------



## Duncan Bannon (Nov 25, 2017)

DNM

Would you rather main a Guanlong or Main a Mf4s?


----------



## Piotr Grochowski (Nov 26, 2017)

cuber314159 said:


> both are blocked


What do you mean by "that"?


----------



## cuber314159 (Nov 26, 2017)

Piotr Grochowski said:


> What do you mean by "that"?


I mean that they must have something bad on them that my internet filter on the platform I was on at the time blocked, might try them on another one up


----------



## Piotr Grochowski (Nov 26, 2017)

cuber314159 said:


> I mean that they must have something bad on them that my internet filter on the platform I was on at the time blocked, might try them on another one up


On the cubicle the Retail Maru lube can be found as the Axis Maru lube.


----------



## Competition Cuber (Dec 9, 2017)

Duncan Bannon said:


> DNM
> 
> Would you rather main a Guanlong or Main a Mf4s?


guanlong

Bill wang or Phillip weyer?


----------



## cuber314159 (Dec 9, 2017)

Bill Wang, he's best at an event even if it's not an event I like

DNM37 or Lubicle one


----------



## Duncan Bannon (Dec 9, 2017)

DNM For sure

(You dont know any algs) Learn full EG or full Fridrich?


----------



## cuber314159 (Dec 9, 2017)

Full CFOP because 3x3 is a decent event

Using CFOP, learn full VLS or ZBLL


----------



## Duncan Bannon (Dec 9, 2017)

ZBLL for sure.

Have a WR single or average?


----------



## cuber314159 (Dec 9, 2017)

Average for consistency

Only do NxN or only other events


----------



## Duncan Bannon (Dec 9, 2017)

NxN

But only from USA stores or only Chinese


----------



## cuber314159 (Dec 9, 2017)

Chinese stores, they're cheaper and often faster ( I don't live in US)

Come on China, copy cubicle lubricant, how can they sue you

The cubicle.us or speedcubeshop


----------



## Duncan Bannon (Dec 9, 2017)

Thecubicle.us for sure :0

Skill of Feliks or Tony fisher?


----------



## cuber314159 (Dec 9, 2017)

Feliks

Answer this or wait for someone else


----------



## Duncan Bannon (Dec 9, 2017)

Answer

Be best at 5x5 or 6x6


----------



## cuber314159 (Dec 9, 2017)

5x5 as 6x6s pop

Be sponsored by the cubicle or qiyi


----------



## Duncan Bannon (Dec 9, 2017)

Cubicle 

Be sponsored by Cubicle or Qiyi


----------



## cuber314159 (Dec 9, 2017)

Cubicle even though I don't live in US

Only receive alerts from @Duncan Bannon or from @cuber314159


----------



## Competition Cuber (Dec 11, 2017)

you. 

Would you rather have the skills of feliks or max (and with their improvement rates)


----------



## Duncan Bannon (Dec 11, 2017)

Feliks (you hurt my feelings)

Be fast at 4x4 or 2x2?


----------



## Mastermind2368 (Dec 11, 2017)

4x4 because my 2x2 avg is aprox 4000 spots better and single is like 6500 spots

Would you rather have wr clock avg or feet avg?


----------



## WombatWarrior17 (Dec 12, 2017)

Clock.

Would you rather use a Zanchi as your main, or never use Speedsolving.com again.


----------



## Duncan Bannon (Dec 12, 2017)

Honestly Without Speedsolving Forums I probably wouldn't practice and then stop cubings so Zanchi.

Would you rather only do Pyra or only 2x2?


----------



## WombatWarrior17 (Dec 12, 2017)

Pyra.

Would you rather only do 2 events of your choosing, or only go to 1 comp every 2 years.


----------



## Mastermind2368 (Dec 13, 2017)

Both suck as I can go to a comp every few months and always compete in everything, but I would have to go with 2 events.

Would you rather have a bad 5x5 or a bad mega?


----------



## cuber314159 (Dec 13, 2017)

A bad megaminx, bit odd though because I do have and megaminx and a bad 5x5 but also some good ones. 
Would you rather get your global average at every comp but DNF all the solves or get twice your global average at every conp


----------



## Competition Cuber (Dec 15, 2017)

Twice my global average.

Would you rather get 4th place at Worlds or win a local comp?


----------



## cuber314159 (Dec 15, 2017)

Win a local comp usually

Would you rather have an entire bottle of big maru in your main or 1g of sand in it


----------



## MoyuDayanLover3 (Dec 15, 2017)

cuber314159 said:


> Win a local comp usually
> 
> Would you rather have an entire bottle of big maru in your main or 1g of sand in it


1g of sand.
Bill Wang or Max Park 3 months ago (only considering 3x3)?


----------



## greentgoatgal (Dec 16, 2017)

Max Park

Cat or dog?


----------



## cuber314159 (Dec 16, 2017)

Cat

Remember the word 'cubing' in 'cubing would you rather' or forget it


----------



## MoyuDayanLover3 (Dec 18, 2017)

cuber314159 said:


> Cat
> 
> Remember the word 'cubing' in 'cubing would you rather' or forget it


Remember. 

Bill Wang or Max Park (5 months ago)?


----------



## Max Cruz (Dec 18, 2017)

Would I rather... what? Would I rather Bill Wang or Max Park? That doesn't even make sense? Like... fornicate with? Kill? Eat? I don't know man... I just don't know. I guess I'll have to go with Bill Wang. He's got the Wang at least. 

Next person: Would you rather be a singer or a drug addict? (Hint: You can be both.)


----------



## MoyuDayanLover3 (Dec 18, 2017)

Max Cruz said:


> Would I rather... what? Would I rather Bill Wang or Max Park? That doesn't even make sense? Like... fornicate with? Kill? Eat? I don't know man... I just don't know. I guess I'll have to go with Bill Wang. He's got the Wang at least.
> 
> Next person: Would you rather be a singer or a drug addict? (Hint: You can be both.)


You're joking, right? If not, I meant who do you think is faster, and if you were, then haha, very funny. 
Singer.
Would you rather be a Feliks fanboy or a Max fanboy?


----------



## cuber314159 (Dec 18, 2017)

Neither, I don't want cubing to be that way

Would you rather have a community where everyone worships top cubers or
where everyone is friendly to each other


----------



## Competition Cuber (Dec 18, 2017)

friendly

Would you rather use a Boron GTS2M or Boron SM as your main?


----------



## Max Cruz (Dec 18, 2017)

Boron GTS2

Would you rather only ever eat or only ever defecate?


----------



## WombatWarrior17 (Dec 18, 2017)

Max Cruz said:


> Would you rather only ever eat or only ever defecate?


That's physically impossible because you can't do one without the other, therefore it cannot be answered.

Would you rather only do 4x4, or only do square-1?


----------



## cuber314159 (Dec 18, 2017)

4x4 

Would you rather go to comps and DNF every solve or never go to comps and average sub 7


----------



## WombatWarrior17 (Dec 19, 2017)

DNF.

Would you rather eat a 3x3, or solve a 17x17 with your feet?


----------



## Competition Cuber (Dec 19, 2017)

Lets see... if I eat a 3x3 I would choke to death... and I dont want to die... Ill go with 17x17 with feet.

Would you rather solve a 13x13 and 17x17 relay with feat of a 33x33 with feat?


----------



## cuber314159 (Dec 19, 2017)

I think id rather do a 13x13... Because I'm not sure if I could solve a 33*33 with feet in the next ten years...

Would you rather spend $200 on a 13*13 or on a 7 day 17*17 rental?


----------



## Max Cruz (Dec 19, 2017)

cuber314159 said:


> I think id rather do a 13x13... Because I'm not sure if I could solve a 33*33 with feet in the next ten years...
> 
> Would you rather spend $200 on a 13*13 or on a 7 day 17*17 rental?



I'll get both.

Would you rather be a pizza delivery man or a gynecologist?


----------



## cuber314159 (Dec 20, 2017)

What is a gynecologist?

Would you rather be a slow Cuber or a non Cuber


----------



## 1001010101001 (Dec 21, 2017)

Slow cuber, solving it in 7 minutes is better than not solving it in 10000000000 quintillion years.

Would you rather have a GAN 365 UM or a Moyu 13x13???


----------



## Max Cruz (Dec 21, 2017)

1001010101001 said:


> Slow cuber, solving it in 7 minutes is better than not solving it in 10000000000 quintillion years.
> 
> Would you rather have a GAN 365 UM or a Moyu 13x13???



UM... 13x13.

Would you rather be a school teacher or police officer?


----------



## cuber314159 (Dec 21, 2017)

Probably police officer unless I could teach at a school with no annoying kids, do I get to confiscate your cubes?

Free cubicle labs wuque M or wushuang M


----------



## Competition Cuber (Dec 21, 2017)

Wushuang, because if Im lucky Ill get the wuque M for christmas.

Would you rather get a free labs wuji M or Red M (with yuxin 5x5 springs)


----------



## cuber314159 (Dec 21, 2017)

Probably have to be red M because I have a wuji

Would you rather magnetise a 13*13 or a 17*17


----------



## Max Cruz (Dec 21, 2017)

cuber314159 said:


> Probably have to be red M because I have a wuji
> 
> Would you rather magnetise a 13*13 or a 17*17



33x33

Would you rather live in a frictionless world or a world without colors?


----------



## cuber314159 (Dec 21, 2017)

This is using would you rather so I guess a frictionless world would be better than messing with mirror blocks as I would just have to be more careful with my turning style

Would you rather only do pyraminx or skewb?


----------



## 1001010101001 (Dec 21, 2017)

Hard one , maybe Skewb
Would you rather be a fighter pilot or a F1 driver.
Edit: If you are fighter pilot you may die.


----------



## WombatWarrior17 (Dec 21, 2017)

Fighter pilot.

Would you rather get shot by an air cannon that uses 3x3s as ammo, or eat a Vcube 4?


----------



## Duncan Bannon (Dec 21, 2017)

Air Cannon(Remember Cubing would you rather)

Use Mf3RsM or Yuxin little Magic M as main?


----------



## 1001010101001 (Dec 21, 2017)

MF3RS if broken in, otherwise Yuxin.
Would you rather use a Rubiks Brick set up how u want or any 5x5x5 with sand and Blu-tac.


----------



## cuber314159 (Dec 26, 2017)

It would probably have to be the rsc set up well as even a little blutac can wreck a cube

Would you rather have a cube lubed with magnets or glue


----------



## The Pocket Cuber (Dec 26, 2017)

Lubed with magnets, glue would just make it unusable.

Would you rather go to a comp using a 1980's Rubiks Brand or a Speedcube that pops every five turns


----------



## cuber314159 (Dec 26, 2017)

A Rubik's brand unless in allowed to improve my ultra loose Guhong 

Maru or traxxas?


----------



## WombatWarrior17 (Dec 26, 2017)

Traxxas.

Would you rather solve a C4U gigaminx, or solve a 4x4 while standing on Legos?


----------



## cuber314159 (Dec 26, 2017)

Second one

Would you rather solve a 9x9 or a gigaminx


----------



## teboecubes (Dec 29, 2017)

Gigaminx, I already have solved it a couple of times and 9x9 seems more tedious and boring, with all the 294 centers.

Would you rather be 100th in the world at your favorite event, or have WR in your least favorite event (that you've done)


----------



## cuber314159 (Dec 29, 2017)

WR in least favourite event obviously

Would you rather be #2 in 3x3 or #1 in 7x7?


----------



## MoyuDayanLover3 (Dec 30, 2017)

cuber314159 said:


> WR in least favourite event obviously
> 
> Would you rather be #2 in 3x3 or #1 in 7x7?


Definitely number 2 in 3x3.

Would you rather have one 3x3 world record of your choosing, or both OH world records?


----------



## WombatWarrior17 (Dec 30, 2017)

OH.

Would you rather only do 3bld, or only do 7x7?


----------



## cuber314159 (Dec 31, 2017)

at the moment 7x7 but if I ever bother to learn 3bld then I'd probably choose that.

Only compete in NxN or only in non NxN


----------



## WombatWarrior17 (Dec 31, 2017)

NxN.

Would you rather only use Vcube, or only use Rubik's?


----------



## cuber314159 (Dec 31, 2017)

Vcubes, they are not quite as bad.

Would you rather Rubik's shut down the cubicle or speedcubeshop.


----------



## Competition Cuber (Dec 31, 2017)

SCS

Would you rather have an official sub-5 single or a sub-7 average? (in 3x3)


----------



## MoyuDayanLover3 (Dec 31, 2017)

Competition Cuber said:


> SCS
> 
> Would you rather have an official sub-5 single or a sub-7 average? (in 3x3)


Sub-7 average.
Would you rather have a Moyu Aoshi and Moyu Aofu GT, or a Qiyi Wuhua v2/Wuji (only one of them).


----------



## cuber314159 (Dec 31, 2017)

Wuji, I already have a wuhua and it's almost as good.

Would you rather get a free 10x10 that pops or an 11x11 that pops more


----------



## WombatWarrior17 (Dec 31, 2017)

I guess the 10x10 would be better.

Would you rather be sponsored by Moyu or GAN?


----------



## teboecubes (Jan 3, 2018)

Moyu, I dont have a single GAN cube and my 2-7, pyra and skewb mains are moyu or a sub-brand

Would you rather have nats within a 200 mile radius or worlds anywhere within a 1000 mile radius


----------



## WombatWarrior17 (Jan 4, 2018)

Nats.

Would you rather get 3rd in every comp you go to, or win Nats once.


----------



## 1001010101001 (Jan 5, 2018)

Nats.
Would you rather quit cubing or only do 7x7 BLD FMC with Feet.


----------



## MoyuDayanLover3 (Jan 5, 2018)

1001010101001 said:


> Nats.
> Would you rather quit cubing or only do 7x7 BLD FMC with Feet.


Impossible, as you can't do FMC if you can't see tyhe cube. So I guess I'd quit cubing.
Would you rather have 30 Cubicle Labs/Pro Shop/Angstrom Research Cubes of your choice, or all Cosmic Cubes?


----------



## 1001010101001 (Jan 5, 2018)

Cubicle.
Only do NxN or can't do NxN?


----------



## cuber314159 (Jan 6, 2018)

Only do NxN

Magiccubemall or Zcube


----------



## 1001010101001 (Jan 7, 2018)

Zcube
Use Beginner or Corners First only at comps?


----------



## MoyuDayanLover3 (Jan 7, 2018)

1001010101001 said:


> Zcube
> Use Beginner or Corners First only at comps?


Beginners.
Only have GAN Cubes, or only have Qiyi 3x3s?


----------



## 1001010101001 (Jan 7, 2018)

GAN because I can do 2x2, 3x3 , 4x4 and skewb. Also I can get a $80 cube.


----------



## cuber314159 (Jan 7, 2018)

MoyuDayanLover3 said:


> Beginners.
> Only have GAN Cubes, or only have Qiyi 3x3s?


Qiyi, they are just better IMO.

only do pyraminx or only do skewb?


----------



## 1001010101001 (Jan 7, 2018)

Drat I hate both. Skewb

All cubes Qiyi or all cubes Moyu?


----------



## cuber314159 (Jan 7, 2018)

Qiyi

All qiyi or all yuxin?


----------



## MoyuDayanLover3 (Jan 7, 2018)

cuber314159 said:


> Qiyi
> 
> All qiyi or all yuxin?


All Qiyi.
Have a Cubicle Yuxin 7x7 M or an unlubed Wuji M?


----------



## cuber314159 (Jan 7, 2018)

Yuxin 7x7M

Would you rather magnetise a 17x17 and have to buy the resources or quit cubing?


----------



## 1001010101001 (Jan 7, 2018)

Hard one... I guess I'll quit since it's impossible at my level..
Would you rather have 1 GAN cube or 100 dollar shop cubes and a Warrior W?


----------



## MoyuDayanLover3 (Jan 9, 2018)

1001010101001 said:


> GAN because I can do 2x2, 3x3 , 4x4 and skewb. Also I can get a $80 cube.


What are you talking about? There's no 4x4 or skewb.


----------



## MoyuDayanLover3 (Jan 9, 2018)

1001010101001 said:


> Hard one... I guess I'll quit since it's impossible at my level..
> Would you rather have 1 GAN cube or 100 dollar shop cubes and a Warrior W?


Of course $100 Cubicle Cube and Warrior W.


----------



## 1001010101001 (Jan 9, 2018)

MoyuDayanLover3 said:


> Of course $100 Cubicle Cube and Warrior W.


I meant 100 cheap $1 cubes and a Warrior W.


----------



## MoyuDayanLover3 (Jan 9, 2018)

1001010101001 said:


> I meant 100 cheap $1 cubes and a Warrior W.


My answer's the same, cause I could just sell them and buy a GAN Cube and more.
Qiyi Wuxia M or Xinghen M?


----------



## cuber314159 (Jan 9, 2018)

I don't think I've tried either of them but the wuxia seems better from reviews?

Dayan Guhong or Dayan zhanchi?


----------



## KeannyThe6x6 (Jan 14, 2018)

cuber314159 said:


> I don't think I've tried either of them but the wuxia seems better from reviews?
> 
> Dayan Guhong or Dayan zhanchi?


Dayan Zhanchi. Apparently the Dayan Guhong pops more than the Dayan Zhanchi.
Also would you rather successfully flip a 2x2x6 or successfully flip two 2x2x3s on top of each other?


----------



## 1001010101001 (Jan 14, 2018)

2 2x2x3.
Sponsored by Vcube or Rubiks?


----------



## tnk351 (Feb 6, 2018)

Rubiks
Would you rather have many puzzles that you can't solve, or have 3 puzzles that you are very good at?


----------



## 1001010101001 (Feb 9, 2018)

3 puzzles. 3x3 (for normal , OH and FMC), 4x4(cause why not) and Pyraminx, which are my 3 favorite events.


----------



## cuber314159 (Feb 9, 2018)

Question?


----------



## teboecubes (Feb 10, 2018)

WR single for least favorite event and really bad at favorite event

or

really good at favorite event, really bad at all other events, but no WR


----------



## 1001010101001 (Feb 11, 2018)

Good at fav.
Vcube 8 mixup Or witeden mixup cube


----------



## MCubing4Life (Feb 11, 2018)

Be a pro in 4 events.

Would you rather be forced to only do multi blind for the rest of your life. Or have a cube pop every time you solve?


----------



## teboecubes (Feb 11, 2018)

MBLD. At least I can do _one_ event, rather than zero.

Would you rather have to eat DNM-37 or cube plastic?


----------



## AMCuber (Feb 12, 2018)

Definitely be pro in 4 events. Would you rather never solve a 3x3 again, or never solve any big cube (6x6 or 7x7) again?


----------



## 1001010101001 (Feb 12, 2018)

No big cube.
EAT DNM OR CUBE PLASTIC!!!


----------



## cuber314159 (Feb 12, 2018)

DNM-37 tastes horrible so cube plastic I guess.

Wuque or wushuang?


----------



## teboecubes (Feb 12, 2018)

Wuque, I don’t have a wushuang.

Would you rather have to use LBL or a corners-first method for 3x3?


----------



## 1001010101001 (Feb 16, 2018)

Corners first, since I can use LMCF 
Drink DNM and lube your cube with it or don't lube your cubes?


----------



## Kumato (Feb 17, 2018)

No lube.

Would you rather only use GAN products, or Rubik's (remember: lube included)


----------



## Duncan Bannon (Feb 17, 2018)

Gan! (What kind of question is that)

Would you rather use great 3x3 or great all other events?


----------



## 1001010101001 (Feb 18, 2018)

Great 3x3 because my fav are FMC, 3BLD, OH and 3x3.


----------



## Kumato (Feb 18, 2018)

Duncan Bannon said:


> Gan! (What kind of question is that)


Rubik's has more puzzles.
Anyway
Would you rather, have a eatsheen 4x4 as your main, or a rubik's 4x4 as your main


----------



## 1001010101001 (Feb 18, 2018)

Eastsheen, anything is better than Rubiks.Or I'll just quit 4x4.
Would you rather stop cubing or stop eating for the rest of your life.


----------



## Kumato (Feb 18, 2018)

Mmmhhh, if I stop one of those, I would die, so obviously i quit eating

Would you rather, add to the wca 2multiBLD or 2x2 OH


----------



## 1001010101001 (Feb 18, 2018)

2MBLD.
A bit off topic, but would you kill yourself to save 200 idiots with 10 IQ or kill 200 idiots with 10 IQ to save yourself.


----------



## Kumato (Feb 18, 2018)

My IQ is like 130, and their IQ combined is 200, so I would have to kill myself.

Moyu or Gan


----------



## 1001010101001 (Feb 18, 2018)

70% Moyu
30% Qiyi
0% GAN
GAN 460 or Qiyi wuque.


----------



## Kumato (Feb 18, 2018)

Gan 460, just to be the first one.

potatos or tomatos


----------



## CubingRF (Feb 19, 2018)

kumatos

jk
tomatos

csTimer or stackmat timer


----------



## Kumato (Feb 19, 2018)

stackmat

wyr, have all eatsheen nxnxn puzzles, or all rubik's nxnxn puzzles?


----------



## 1001010101001 (Feb 20, 2018)

Eastsheen. Anything but Rubiks.
Weilong or Valk.


----------



## Kumato (Feb 20, 2018)

I just tried a THE VALK once, but I prefer my main, the MOYU WEILONG


----------



## Duncan Bannon (Feb 20, 2018)

1001010101001 said:


> Eastsheen. Anything but Rubiks.
> Weilong or Valk.



Haven't tried a Valk yet...

Rather use a Yuxin Little Magic or a MF3RS2


----------



## Kumato (Feb 20, 2018)

MF3RS2
Sorry, I forgot the question in the last post

WYR, Fly, but not higher than 30 cm, or been invisible, but no longer than 10 sec straight?

(I know most of my posts are not cubing related, I will try to change it)


----------



## teboecubes (Feb 20, 2018)

Fly probably, considering the invisibility only lasts for 10 seconds

Rubik’s win or TheCubicle win?
(lol This should be stupidly easy)


----------



## Kumato (Feb 21, 2018)

Mmmmhhhhh The cubicle xD

MCM or lightake?


----------



## 1001010101001 (Feb 21, 2018)

Idk 
Die by being shot by a sniper or die by someone dropping a Megaminx on your head


----------



## Kumato (Feb 21, 2018)

Meg_aminx

Swallow a 1x1x2 or get a pyraminx in one eye_


----------



## CubingRF (Feb 21, 2018)

|| 
Basically a Pyraminx is bigger than my eye (an average human eye is 24mm) (so it can't fit in there (the tips would))
>


----------



## Mastermind2368 (Feb 21, 2018)

You forgot to leave a question.


----------



## teboecubes (Feb 21, 2018)

Would you rather

*have to lube all your cubes with vaseline*

or

*have to use only rubik's brand cubes?*


----------



## Duncan Bannon (Feb 21, 2018)

I would choose Vaseline, and only use the smallest smallest bit.'


Would your rather only eat your favorite food for rest of life

Or

Never speedcube again.


----------



## 1001010101001 (Feb 22, 2018)

Only eat favorite food. I hope I won't grow tired of it.
Die by pyraminx stabbing or die by being hit by megaminxes.


----------



## CubingRF (Feb 22, 2018)

Mastermind2368 said:


> You forgot to leave a question.


I use standard icons in text, so it is obvious that you don't realize them.

Megaminx.

Be hit with Greg's 33x33x33 or choke yourself with 11 3x3s


----------



## teboecubes (Feb 22, 2018)

33x33 (if I’m fast enough I can catch it and run off with a free cube)

Feet or clock?


----------



## CubingRF (Feb 23, 2018)

Clock

Play outside or inside?


----------



## 1001010101001 (Feb 23, 2018)

In.
Die or stop eating,drinking and *ahem* peeing.


----------



## Competition Cuber (Feb 23, 2018)

Not going to answer because it has nothing to do with cubing.

By sponsered by cubicle or SCS?


----------



## cuber314159 (Feb 23, 2018)

The cubicle

Get locked in qiyi or moyus factory overnight?


----------



## Duncan Bannon (Feb 23, 2018)

To get free stuff? Qiyi


Only use dry cubes or only use Moyu cubes. (No Wuji,Valk etc)


----------



## teboecubes (Feb 23, 2018)

Moyu 

Only solve cuboids or only solve NxN


----------



## Duncan Bannon (Feb 23, 2018)

NxN

Would your rather never be able to learn algs or have to learn ZBLL in a year.


----------



## teboecubes (Feb 23, 2018)

zbll

would you rather

*only be able to have 3x3s (this means you only have 3x3s, and you can't buy any non-3x3 puzzle)
*
or

*not be able to have 3x3s (this means you don't have any 3x3s, and you can't buy any 3x3s)*


----------



## Duncan Bannon (Feb 23, 2018)

Not able, you could just use a 4x4 if you wanted too.


Would you rather go to 4 comps a year, or go to just Nat's?


----------



## CubingRF (Feb 24, 2018)

4 comps a year than just going to Nats, really want the certificates.

Qiyi or Mofang Jiaoshi?


----------



## 1001010101001 (Feb 24, 2018)

QiYi.
Only 3x3 or No 3x3


----------



## tnk351 (Mar 3, 2018)

Only 3x3
Would you use a Void cube as your main or Virtual cube as your main?


----------



## Kumato (Mar 3, 2018)

void, and I have one and I know it sucks. Neither would be comp legal tho.

tangpo or tanglong


----------



## teboecubes (Mar 3, 2018)

Weipo


This option or this option?


----------



## tnk351 (Mar 4, 2018)

This option

Only non-wca puzzles or only 2x2?


----------



## 1001010101001 (Mar 4, 2018)

Wut???


----------



## Kumato (Mar 4, 2018)

non-wca

THEvalk 3, or GTS2M


----------



## 1001010101001 (Mar 4, 2018)

GTS 1 non M to preserve speed. Otherwise Valk.


----------



## tnk351 (Mar 4, 2018)

The valk 3, it's my main and I don't have a GTS2M.


----------



## CubingRF (Mar 4, 2018)

cubing or stacking?


----------



## cuber314159 (Mar 4, 2018)

Cubing

Stacking or cubing


----------



## tnk351 (Mar 4, 2018)

Cubing
Cubing or stacking


----------



## teboecubes (Mar 4, 2018)

Cubing

Stacking or stacking?


----------



## Kumato (Mar 4, 2018)

putting cups on top of each other

4x4 or 5x5?


----------



## 1001010101001 (Mar 5, 2018)

4x4 because I don't use Redux instead I use Lewis. It is easier to commutate. I can get fast times using only 2 commutators
Cubing or stacking or Cube stacking or Stack Cubing or Cubing stack or Stacking Cubes?


----------



## Kumato (Mar 5, 2018)

me:STACKING CUBES
friend: what?
me:


----------



## Kumato (Mar 5, 2018)

floppy (1x3x3) or domino (3x2x3)?


----------



## teboecubes (Mar 5, 2018)

Domino
Also, I can stack cubes too: 





Only being able to cube at comps, or not being able to go to comps?


----------



## Kumato (Mar 5, 2018)

no comps

petrus or heise


----------



## 1001010101001 (Mar 6, 2018)

Heise because:
A. It is fun
B. It has lower moves
c.Petrus is an intermediat method while Heise is advanced
D. YOu don't have to memorise anything
E.I love blockbuilding for FMC
F. I do faster at Heise speedsolving than Petrus speedsolving.

CFOP or SSC ( if you were equally good)


----------



## Competition Cuber (Mar 13, 2018)

CFOP.

Would you rather get 2x2 WR single or 7x7 WR mean?


----------



## 1001010101001 (Mar 14, 2018)

2x2 single.


----------



## cuber314159 (Mar 14, 2018)

Next question?


----------



## CubingRF (Mar 16, 2018)

Pea or nuts?


----------



## 1001010101001 (Mar 16, 2018)

Peanuts.
Nuts or peas


----------



## teboecubes (Mar 16, 2018)

Peas

<> or </>


----------



## tnk351 (Mar 17, 2018)

<>, it starts everything.

17x17 or 33x33


----------



## cuber314159 (Mar 17, 2018)

33x33

3x3x2 or 2x2x3


----------



## 1001010101001 (Mar 17, 2018)

332.
Use Heise for speed solving or use Corners First and LBl for FMC?


----------



## Kumato (Mar 17, 2018)

CF on FMC, I'm probably never going to compete on it so...

Old Plastic or Boron Treated?


----------



## 1001010101001 (Mar 17, 2018)

BT. 
Roux or CFOP with the same average Tps for the solve?


----------



## tnk351 (Mar 18, 2018)

Cfop

Solve the 11X11 bump cube or 7X7 ghost cube?


----------



## 1001010101001 (Mar 18, 2018)

tnk351 said:


> Cfop


10TPS
Roux 42moves
CFOP 55 moves
Roux: 4.2 sec
CFOP: 5.5 sec
7x7 Ghost
Get a WR at a comp with the sticker peeling method or DNF all your solves with Roux/ZZ/CFOP


----------



## tnk351 (Mar 18, 2018)

DNF, just use petrus.


----------



## 1001010101001 (Mar 18, 2018)

Question


----------



## tnk351 (Mar 18, 2018)

Only participate in multi-blind event or clock


----------



## cuber314159 (Mar 18, 2018)

Clock

Only 6x6 or 7x7


----------



## CubingRF (Mar 19, 2018)

I prefer neither.

White or Black as cube's sticker?


----------



## tnk351 (Mar 19, 2018)

Black. I'd like the carbon fiber theme.
Only one puzzle or many bad puzzles.


----------



## CubingRF (Mar 21, 2018)

question?


----------



## Kumato (Mar 21, 2018)

many bad puzzles

moyu or qiyi(about to start WW3)


----------



## tnk351 (Mar 21, 2018)

Qiyi. I gave up moyu.
Has all your cube gone or destroyed?


----------



## CubingRF (Mar 31, 2018)

No, but my only 4x4 is broken while I was traveling overseas..

life or cube?


----------



## tnk351 (Mar 31, 2018)

Cube. I can live with only cubes and foods.
Scrambled puzzles that you can't solve or dissembled puzzles you can't assemble


----------



## teboecubes (Mar 31, 2018)

Scrambled puzzle; I can at least try to solve it, and it’s not totally broken

This or That


----------



## tnk351 (Mar 31, 2018)

This
These or those


----------



## 1001010101001 (Apr 3, 2018)

Those.
Having CFOP wiped from existence leaving millions of cubers using Beginners or WCA, Qiyi, Moyu,GAN,Yuxin and Cyclone boys disappearing and you can't go to comps or buy decent cubes.


----------



## tnk351 (Apr 3, 2018)

Cfop wiped.
Lose one center piece or lose an entire cube (you are not allowed to buy another one).


----------



## 1001010101001 (Apr 3, 2018)

tnk351 said:


> Cfop wiped.
> Lose one center piece or lose an entire cube (you are not allowed to buy another one).


Center piece. I can mould one XD


----------



## tnk351 (Apr 4, 2018)

Question?


----------



## 1001010101001 (Apr 4, 2018)

tnk351 said:


> Question?


Answer.
Would you rather not entering a comp and knowing how to solve, or enter a comp and getting a SQ-1 WR by randomly turning and be a non-cuber


----------



## tnk351 (Apr 4, 2018)

Not entering a comp. Would you rather be notified to ask question or ask it yourself?


----------



## 1001010101001 (Apr 5, 2018)

Ask yourself.
Also same question as my last post @tnk351 I have changed it so you should change your answer.


----------



## tnk351 (Apr 5, 2018)

Changed. And where's the question again?


----------



## 1001010101001 (Apr 5, 2018)

That IS a question.
WYR use the Lbl method and use a Rock 1.0 in a comp or Corners First and use a Rock 1.0 in a comp.


----------



## tnk351 (Apr 12, 2018)

What is rock 1.0
I'll go with lbl if rock is excluded.
Unable to fingertrick or unable to read algorithm


----------



## Duncan Bannon (Apr 12, 2018)

Read

Learn OLLCP or ZBLL


----------



## cuber314159 (Apr 12, 2018)

ZBLL, with good edge control, the only OLLs you need happen to be ZBLLs.

Wuque M or wushuang M?


----------



## 1001010101001 (Apr 13, 2018)

No idea.
Cuber314159 or cuber314159?


----------



## tnk351 (Apr 13, 2018)

cuber314159
lOOlOlOlOlOOl or 1001010101001


----------



## teboecubes (Apr 13, 2018)

l0O1OlO101O0l

tnk351 or *T*_n_*k3*_5_1


----------



## tnk351 (Apr 13, 2018)

Tank RU251
τεβοεςυβεδ or 丅彐阝口彐匚凵阝彐丂


----------



## teboecubes (Apr 14, 2018)

丅彐阝口彐匚凵阝彐丂

regular or japanese color scheme


----------



## tnk351 (Apr 14, 2018)

Regular
Grayscale cube or dodo cube


----------



## tnk351 (Apr 14, 2018)

T-boi koobs
Pyraminx or Pyramix


----------



## 1001010101001 (Apr 14, 2018)

Minx
Kilominx or kibiminx


----------



## tnk351 (Apr 14, 2018)

Kiminx
Edit your post or delete your post


----------



## 1001010101001 (Apr 14, 2018)

Delet


----------



## 1001010101001 (Apr 14, 2018)

Delete
1 or 2


----------



## teboecubes (Apr 14, 2018)

2

2 or 3


----------



## Competition Cuber (Apr 14, 2018)

2.323232323232323232323232323232323232323232323232323232323232323232323232

Would you rather keep those questions or bring real questions back to the thread?


----------



## teboecubes (Apr 14, 2018)

Honestly, I'd rather bring the real questions back into this thread. With that said...

that or this or this or that or those or that or these?


----------



## VDel_234_ (Apr 14, 2018)

teboecubes said:


> Honestly, I'd rather bring the real questions back into this thread. With that said...
> 
> that or this or this or that or those or that or these?


Definitely These


Maru or DNM-37


----------



## teboecubes (Apr 14, 2018)

Dnm

TheCubicle or SCS


----------



## tnk351 (Apr 15, 2018)

Scs
Break a piece or lose a piece


----------



## Duncan Bannon (Apr 17, 2018)

If Ill never find it break.

Never get a podium in comp or never break your current official 3x3 PB.


----------



## tnk351 (Apr 18, 2018)

Never get a podium.
Memorize full zbll or memorize full eg


----------



## teboecubes (Apr 18, 2018)

Full eg. I could get faster without zbll than without eg


----------



## tnk351 (Apr 18, 2018)

Question?


----------



## teboecubes (Apr 19, 2018)

Only do “small” or “fast” events (2x2, 3x3, 4x4, pyra, skewb, OH, sq-1, clock)

Or

Only do “big” or “long” events (5x5, 6x6, 7x7, 3BLD, 4BLD, 5BLD, MBLD, FMC, feet, megaminx)


----------



## Kumato (Apr 20, 2018)

short

Fisher cube or mirror blocks?


----------



## tnk351 (Apr 20, 2018)

Fisher cube.
Valk or mf3rs


----------



## Kumato (Apr 22, 2018)

MF3RS, I hate Valks, but I really don't know why.

Non-magnetic WuQue, non-magnetic AoSu (4x4)


----------



## tnk351 (Apr 22, 2018)

Wuque
Redbull or never go to comps


----------



## rusty cuber (Apr 22, 2018)

v cube or eastsheen


----------



## tnk351 (Apr 23, 2018)

Answer?
Vcube, eashsheen is terrible.
Only use cube borrowed from people at comps or get your cubes stolen at comps.


----------



## rusty cuber (Apr 23, 2018)

borrowed


----------



## tnk351 (Apr 23, 2018)

Question please?


----------



## 1001010101001 (May 1, 2018)

+2 on a PB or get a *counting* WR but the cube breaks


----------



## tnk351 (May 1, 2018)

+2 on a pb. I can relate to that.
What is "counting world record"?
My pb on 4x4 is 1:09 and I once got a 1:10+
Be sub 30 on 4x4 or be sub 50 on 5x5


----------



## cuber314159 (May 1, 2018)

Sub 50 on 5x5

Be slow or not be fast


----------



## Duncan Bannon (May 1, 2018)

Not fast


Go to 20 comps a year, or 3x3 WR.


----------



## 1001010101001 (May 1, 2018)

tnk351 said:


> +2 on a pb. I can relate to that.
> Getting a WR but the cube breaks is like Feliks' 5.33 WR. Also a DNF.
> My pb on 4x4 is 1:09 and I once got a 1:10+
> Be sub 30 on 4x4 or be sub 50 on 5x5


I edited I meant counting WR


----------



## 1001010101001 (May 1, 2018)

Duncan Bannon said:


> Not fast
> 
> 
> Go to 20 comps a year, or 3x3 WR.


20 comp


----------



## Kumato (May 2, 2018)

WYR

Only use 3x3 plus side events,

or

2x2, 4x4-7x7 and non wca events


----------



## 1001010101001 (May 2, 2018)

3x3x3, OH FMC Pyra Skewb Square 
Kumato or Komato


----------



## Kumato (May 3, 2018)

???????

I guess Kumato...

Would you rather have everyone saying:
Kilominx, Kibbiminx, Flowerminx, or 2x2 Megaminx


----------



## teboecubes (May 3, 2018)

Either Kilominx or Kibiminx: I’ve never heard anyone call it a flowerminx, and only shengshou calls it a 2x2 megamix.

WYR waking up to find that you know how to solve only a 3x3 with beginners method, with no speedcubing techniques, 

or

Being able to solve all cubes 4x4+ with only a direct LBL method


----------



## 1001010101001 (May 3, 2018)

LBL. It will be kind of cool to use direct LBL because my second method on big cubes is OBLBL. You’ll never guess my first (pm me)
OLL or OLOLOLL


----------



## tnk351 (May 4, 2018)

LOOLOLOLOLOOL
peel the stickers off or dissemble the entire cube


----------



## teboecubes (May 4, 2018)

Disassemble (for 3x3 only: other cubes are harder to reassemble)

Only do 3x3 or only do your favorite non-3x3 event?


----------



## 1001010101001 (May 4, 2018)

Oh no...
333.
Only NxNxN or non NxNxN


----------



## Kumato (May 4, 2018)

nxnxn

only pyraminx, or 5x5MBLDOF 3Minutes Hard CutOff


----------



## tnk351 (May 4, 2018)

Only pyraminx
Only multibld or only half a skewb


----------



## 1001010101001 (May 5, 2018)

HALF A SKEEWWWB!!!!
Half Skewb or 6 dollars


----------



## teboecubes (May 5, 2018)

6 dollars

10x10 or super rubric


----------



## tnk351 (May 5, 2018)

Super rubric
Feliks zemdegs or feelieckes szemdaegges


----------



## 1001010101001 (May 5, 2018)

Felixs zemd*eggs
Eggs *or Eggs


----------



## tnk351 (May 5, 2018)

E*g*g*s*
Egg1 or egg2


----------



## 1001010101001 (May 5, 2018)

Egg-1 because it is more common


----------



## 1001010101001 (May 5, 2018)

Double posting


----------



## 1001010101001 (May 5, 2018)

Or triple posting


----------



## tnk351 (May 5, 2018)

Duodecaple posting.
1 or 0


----------



## Kumato (May 5, 2018)

Binary

Keep non-sense, stupid questions, or go back to normal and interesting questions?


----------



## tnk351 (May 5, 2018)

Both
Squan or skewb or skuanb


----------



## 1001010101001 (May 6, 2018)

Squanb 
Ortega or Varasano or Varatega or Orsano


----------



## tnk351 (May 6, 2018)

Ortega or varasano
Megaminx or gigaminx


----------



## Kumato (May 6, 2018)

megaminx

4x4 or 5x5


----------



## tnk351 (May 6, 2018)

4x4
Unable to type english or unable to type letters


----------



## cuber314159 (May 6, 2018)

Unable to type English Weil ich ein bisschen Deutsch sprechen

Speak fluent Finnish or Esperanto


----------



## tnk351 (May 6, 2018)

Speak fluent finnish
Buy cubes at factories or wait 4 months for a package


----------



## 1001010101001 (May 6, 2018)

Factories
tnks or tanks


----------



## tnk351 (May 6, 2018)

Tnks
Tnk or 351


----------



## ZaTank (May 8, 2018)

*DO NOT ABBREVIATE THE GLORIOUS TANK
*
WR solve time but a corner twist in comp _or_ tie 3x3 average


----------



## tnk351 (May 8, 2018)

Tie 3x3 average. At least no DNF.


----------



## taiga (Aug 2, 2018)

7x7 WuJi or Huanglong?


----------



## Ghost Cuber (Aug 2, 2018)

taiga said:


> 7x7 WuJi or Huanglong?


I prefer the HuangLong.
Would you rather only solve 3x3 or never solve 3x3?


----------



## taiga (Aug 2, 2018)

solve 3x3 ... mf6 or cycloneboys 6x6?


----------



## cuber314159 (Aug 3, 2018)

I assume CB 6x6, MF6 is rubbish

MF5, qizheng s or yuxin cloud


----------



## MoyuDayanLover3 (Aug 9, 2018)

Yuxin Cloud.

Would you rather cube for 5+ hours everyday for a month or not touch a cube/twisty puzzle at all for a month?


----------



## AMCuber (Aug 9, 2018)

Probably solve for 5 hours each day, just solving big cubes.

Would you rather get a 4x4 WR with a corner twist, or come second in the world for pyraminx single


----------



## Swagrid (Aug 9, 2018)

4x4 WR with corner twist

Would you rather miss getting a wr by 0.01 or do an ao50 on an 80's Rubik's brand with no breaking in or lube


----------



## Sotiria mntz (Aug 12, 2018)

AMCuber said:


> Probably solve for 5 hours each day, just solving big cubes.
> 
> Would you rather get a 4x4 WR with a corner twist, or come second in the world for pyraminx single



As a pyraminx fan i would prefer to be second in the world , i also hate when i get a DNF , also as a nearly world champion for sure i would get sponsored, so thats cool


----------



## PnknHead (Aug 16, 2018)

Competition Cuber said:


> JRcubers Heshu.
> 
> Would you rather be 4 secs in 2x2, 14 secs in 3x3, 55 secs in 4x4, etc. in all the events (basically not fast but not slow) or be a pro in 4 events?


I would do all the events.

Would you rather quit cubing or only do 2 events and be good at them?


----------



## PnknHead (Aug 16, 2018)

Since the last person did not give a question I will.

Would you rather only do 3x3 and get a world record or do all the events but not be good or bad?


----------



## Swagrid (Aug 19, 2018)

3x3 WR

Would you rather use an OOTB Valk, or an 80's Rubik's brand set up how you want


----------



## RedTopCuber (Aug 21, 2018)

OOTB Valk hands down


----------



## cuber314159 (Aug 22, 2018)

Question?


----------



## 1001010101001 (Aug 22, 2018)

GTS3 or 354


----------



## Mastermind2368 (Aug 23, 2018)

Not tried either, but I only like really well set up Gan cubes, most peoples suck.

Would you rather own an Alexander's Star or a vintage Babylons Tower?


----------



## 1001010101001 (Aug 23, 2018)

Star
Comp only your least fav method or no comp


----------



## Swagrid (Aug 23, 2018)

No comp

Have the worst turning puzzles for each event, or the best puzzle of your favourite event


----------



## 1001010101001 (Aug 24, 2018)

Best puzzle for favourite of course!
DNM or Compound X


----------



## Nicole Huang (Aug 24, 2018)

GTS 3


----------



## Swagrid (Aug 24, 2018)

Well I've tried Maru and my only complaint was how short the span was, Imma play it safe and take DNM.

Stickers so bright you have to squint OR stickers so dark you have to really look hard


----------



## 1001010101001 (Aug 28, 2018)

Bright, I can just wear sunglasses 
OLLCP or ZBLL


----------



## cuber314159 (Aug 28, 2018)

ZBLL

OLL skip or F2L4 skip


----------



## qwer13 (Aug 28, 2018)

F2L4 skip
Be world champion at feet or average sub 6 at 3x3


----------



## Mastermind2368 (Aug 28, 2018)

Sub 6 on 3x3 easy. You could easy be world champion for 3x3 with sub 6 avg, and because I use ZZ, I would have room for improvement if I learnt ZBLL, so that means I could avg sub 5.5 or faster. 

Would you rather be sub 30 at BLD, or sub 25 at feet?


----------



## AbsoRuud (Aug 28, 2018)

Sub 30 at BLD, cause BLD is pure magic and anyone who can do it is a demi god.

Poor and world champion cubing, or multimillionaire and unable to solve a cube?


----------



## Swagrid (Aug 28, 2018)

Multimillionaire, I would just use a guide and could get any puzzle I want.

badly damaged stickers that you can't replace or finger aches?


----------



## 1001010101001 (Aug 29, 2018)

TOOTL 3x3.


ZF slow said:


> Multimillionaire, I would just use a guide and could get any puzzle I want.
> 
> badly damaged stickers that you can't replace or finger aches?


Badly damaged stickers, 99 of my cubes are stickerless

Sticker or no sticker


----------



## Swagrid (Aug 29, 2018)

greentgoatgal said:


> One top of the line 3x3, or 15 mediocre ones?


Top of the line.



1001010101001 said:


> Sticker or no sticker


No sticker.

Blind OH, or one foot?


----------



## 1001010101001 (Aug 30, 2018)

Blind OH, I average 23 sec OH and 18 sec TH. One foot is practically impossible
SM or 354M


----------



## Swagrid (Aug 30, 2018)

SM

1x1 or 17x17?


----------



## 1001010101001 (Aug 31, 2018)

17


----------



## AbsoRuud (Aug 31, 2018)

1001010101001 said:


> 17



This is where you suggest another conundrum.


----------



## Swagrid (Aug 31, 2018)

Huanglong with YuXin magnets or Huanglong with GAN magnets?


----------



## rusty cuber (Sep 9, 2018)

gan magnets


----------



## Swagrid (Sep 25, 2018)

Since Rusty didnt give a question, I will. A Rubik's brand as tight as possible and slow as possible OR a Huanglong as loose as possible and as fast as possible?


----------



## cuber314159 (Sep 25, 2018)

A huanglong 3x3 as loose and fast as possible obviously.

get MF8 and MF9 or huanglong 11x11


----------



## Swagrid (Sep 25, 2018)

MF8 & 9.

PB single at comp or PB average at home


----------



## rusty cuber (Oct 15, 2018)

pb single at comp

heres a big question angstrom gan or valk?


----------



## Swagrid (Oct 23, 2018)

Valk, all the way.
2X2 BLD or 4X4 OH


----------



## Julio974 (Oct 23, 2018)

4x4Oh. I can't do blinds for now ^^
Get WRs at clock and feet OR get WRs in speedstacking?


----------



## Swagrid (Oct 24, 2018)

Speedstacking.

Skewb WR average or Square-1 WR average


----------



## AbsoRuud (Oct 24, 2018)

I'm gonna have to go with Square-1, cause in general I would consider it a much harder event.

Would you rather see the 3x3x3 single get broken or the 3x3x3 average?


----------



## Loser (Oct 25, 2018)

Average cause it's stood for so long.

Would you rather cubecomps results were in instantly at a comp, and wca results took a while, or cubecomps results took a while and wca was the night after the comp. Obviously this is relative, and both aren't on the same scale.


----------



## Julio974 (Oct 25, 2018)

If "a while" for the WCA means less than ~10 days, I'm for the quick cubecomps results. Otherwise I'm for quick WCA


----------



## Swagrid (Oct 25, 2018)

Since Julio didn't ask a question, I will.

Would you rather 2x2BLD was a WCA event, or gearcube was a WCA event


----------



## Kumato (Oct 28, 2018)

I'd prefer 2x2 BLD, since I'm not a great fan of getting a nervous attack on competitions.

Have all the cubes in existence, or own a dog (another one if you already have one)?

P.S. The last person has a good signature.


----------



## Swagrid (Nov 2, 2018)

all the cubes.

Would you rather invent a new WCA puzzle or invent the CFOP-killing method?


I like my signature too


----------



## AMCuber (Nov 3, 2018)

CFOP killing method.

World Record for 3x3 single or average?


----------



## Kumato (Nov 4, 2018)

Single, more recognition. C'mon, do you even know what's the world record average on 3x3?

Permanent ban from WCA, or from speedsolving.com


----------



## AbsoRuud (Nov 4, 2018)

I've never been to a comp and I'm not sure I ever will! So I'll choose the ban from WCA over the ban from speedsolving.com.

(Also, 5,80 seconds. )

Would you rather be as quick in solving cubes as The Flash, or as smart at solving the cubes as Brainiac?


----------



## Kumato (Nov 13, 2018)

AbsoRuud said:


> Also, 5,80 seconds.


Shut up.

As smart as Brainiac. I can apply that to other real life situations. But I should not be worrying about the applications I can give it in life.

Since I lack one.


----------



## Hazel (Nov 26, 2018)

AbsoRuud said:


> I've never been to a comp and I'm not sure I ever will! So I'll choose the ban from WCA over the ban from speedsolving.com.
> 
> (Also, 5,80 seconds. )
> 
> Would you rather be as quick in solving cubes as The Flash, or as smart at solving the cubes as Brainiac?


The Flash! As in, I'd much rather be super good at every event except FMC than no event excpept FMC :3

Would you rather have an hour-long conversation with Feliks Zemdegs or Max Park?


----------



## Kumato (Nov 26, 2018)

Who's Max Part? 
Feliks

Would you rather not being able to cube or play video games?


----------



## Julio974 (Nov 26, 2018)

Not being able to play video games, the cube is a true drug

Would you rather have:
- Very rare PBs that each beat the previous by a huge margin
- Very frequent PBs that each beat the previous by a tiny margin


----------



## Matt— (Nov 28, 2018)

Julio974 said:


> Not being able to play video games, the cube is a true drug
> 
> Would you rather have:
> - Very rare PBs that each beat the previous by a huge margin
> - Very frequent PBs that each beat the previous by a tiny margin


Tiny pb’s. It shows progress.

Only solving NxN cubes or only solving sub events?


----------



## SM cubing (Dec 2, 2018)

Matt— said:


> Tiny pb’s. It shows progress.
> 
> Only solving NxN cubes or only solving sub events?


Good Lord you made this too hard to answer, but if I had to choose, i'd say nxn cubes

Wyr be mediocre at cubing, or extremely good at chess and cupstacking?


----------



## Kumato (Dec 2, 2018)

Extremely good at chess, that doesn't mean I can't be good at cubing.


----------



## PokeMaster2164 (Dec 20, 2018)

Would you rather have clock removed or feet?


----------



## Kumato (Dec 20, 2018)

PokeMaster2164 said:


> Would you rather have clock removed or feet?


Yes

WYR have a horrible colour scheme in all your cubes you can't change, or not being able to do 5x5 ever again?


----------



## PokeMaster2164 (Dec 20, 2018)

Kumato said:


> Yes
> 
> WYR have a horrible colour scheme in all your cubes you can't change, or not being able to do 5x5 ever again?


Bad color scheme, 5x5's my main event


----------



## Julio974 (Dec 20, 2018)

PokeMaster2164 said:


> Bad color scheme, 5x5's my main event


Question please?


----------



## Kumato (Dec 23, 2018)

No

Not being able to cube again, or having 10% of the cubing community (100% change of excluding you) not able to cube again?


----------



## 2018AMSB02 (Dec 31, 2018)

10% of cubing community.

Would you rather be sub 1 on megaminx or 5x5?


----------



## Kumato (Jan 2, 2019)

5x5, superior event to megaminx, much better. Fight me through private message if you disagree. I'll be waiting.

WYR Not be able to use a PC or laptop again, or not be able to use a phone again


----------



## Hazel (Jan 5, 2019)

That's a hard one! Probably phone, because there's just so much more you can do on a PC.

WYR hold the 3x3 world record single for a day, or the average for a week?


----------



## Julio974 (Jan 5, 2019)

Aerma said:


> WYR hold the 3x3 world record single for a day, or the average for a week?


The average for a week! Not only because it would be holding it for longer, but also because it's harder to have average without being a really good cuber. The single is just luck now.


----------



## Kumato (Jan 5, 2019)

Friendly reminder that you are forgetting to ask questions when answering. I've noticed it on a different thread too. Don't worry, it's fine, just make sure to ask the question.  (Mandatory smily to show this isn't hostile).

YWR Bite into what you think is a chocolate cookie, and then discover it has raisins, or have to listen to the muffin song until your ears bleed.


----------



## rileymc (Jan 5, 2019)

Kumato said:


> Friendly reminder that you are forgetting to ask questions when answering. I've noticed it on a different thread too. Don't worry, it's fine, just make sure to ask the question.  (Mandatory smily to show this isn't hostile).
> 
> YWR Bite into what you think is a chocolate cookie, and then discover it has raisins, or have to listen to the muffin song until your ears bleed.



I would rather eat raisins.

Would you rather have clock be removed from the WCA but redi cube would be added, or not remove clock but not add any events.


----------



## Kumato (Jan 5, 2019)

Fool...

Add Redi

YWR cube with poor lightning or cold fingers.


----------



## CubicOreo (Jan 8, 2019)

Ugh that’s tough... I’ll have to go with cold fingers. Poor visibility is annoying.

Would you rather get a world record but never be able to cube again, or cube for a profession but never get a world record?


----------



## Julio974 (Jan 8, 2019)

CubicOreo said:


> Would you rather get a world record but never be able to cube again, or cube for a profession but never get a world record?


The profession (it doesn't forbids me from getting CRs and WR#2 )

Would you rather be good at 2x2 one-handed or be good at 4x4 one-handed?


----------



## 1001010101001 (Jan 10, 2019)

4x4. No brainer
Would you rather be not able to think of an option or to be able to think of an option?


----------



## AbsoRuud (Jan 10, 2019)

I'd rather be able to think of an option! Here goes!

Would you rather be world famous for being a really good cuber, but not actually being able to solve one fast, or, would you rather have the world record, but be virtually unknown in the world?


----------



## Kumato (Jan 10, 2019)

Having the WR.

WYR have as your only cube a very bad 2x2, or a very bad 4x4.


----------



## Julio974 (Jan 10, 2019)

Kumato said:


> WYR have as your only cube a very bad 2x2, or a very bad 4x4.


Very bad 2x2

Would you rather have the humiliation of having the WR broken a few seconds after you set it, or have the humiliation of having a record that actually is disqualified as misscramble?


----------



## AbsoRuud (Jan 10, 2019)

In other words would you rather be Mats Valk or Max Park? 

I'd rather have the world record broken right after breaking it, otherwise I'd have no world record at all.

Would you rather A) Never compete, and only scramble cubes or B) Never be able to cube at all.


----------



## Kumato (Jan 11, 2019)

Probably B, I couldn't take go to comps but not solve.

On a side note I like the A-B format, we should all use it. 

WYR
A. Not be able to enter Youtube ever again, 
or
B. Not be able to cube ever again?


----------



## Julio974 (Jan 11, 2019)

Kumato said:


> Probably B, I couldn't take go to comps but not solve.
> 
> On a side note I like the A-B format, we should all use it.
> 
> ...


Yes

Would you rather:
A) Have 8x8 added or
B) Have 7x7 removed?


----------



## Kumato (Jan 12, 2019)

A. Why remove events?

WYR A) Be sub 10 on 3x3
or
B) sub 45 on 4x4


----------



## 2018AMSB02 (Feb 3, 2019)

Both would help the other, But being sub 10 on 3x3 is really impressive, so A. 

Would you rather have to assemble a 6x6 or master kilominx?


----------



## Kumato (Feb 3, 2019)

6x6. They both sound painful, but at least I'm familiar with the 6x6

A) Eat pizza
B) Eat lasagna


----------



## 2018AMSB02 (Feb 3, 2019)

I would go with A.

Would you rather learn ZBLL or solve a bumpsanity.


----------



## AwesomeARC (Feb 10, 2019)

Learn ZBLL, definitely.

If you received $60 as a gift, would you rather:

A) Buy one GAN 356 X ($60)
B) Buy 12 Yuxin Little Magics (each $5)


----------



## AbsoRuud (Feb 10, 2019)

I would rather buy 12 little magics.

Would you rather:
A) Invent a new type of WCA approved puzzle
B) Have the first world record in a new WCA approved puzzle.


----------



## AwesomeARC (Feb 10, 2019)

I choose (A).



Spoiler: My carefully constructed master-plan



1. Invent a new puzzle.
2. Practice solving it for at least a year in secret, eventually becoming proficient enough.
3. Finally reveal it to WCA after a year.
4. Puzzle gets WCA accepted.
5. Get that WR.
6. Keep practicing, stay on top. #trollface



Would you rather:

A) Become color neutral on the 3x3.
B) Become method neutral on the 3x3. (Any 6 methods of your choice)


----------



## 2018AMSB02 (Feb 10, 2019)

B) Method Neutral, probably improve times the most. I would use CFOP, ZBLL, Roux, Petrus, Heise, and Snyder

Would you rather:

A) Have Magic re-approved to WCA
B) Have 8x8 approved to WCA


----------



## SM cubing (Feb 18, 2019)

I say magic because.8x8 is just crazy intense

Wou!d you rather get a sub1 skewb single or sub 1 pyra. I say skewb


----------



## 2018AMSB02 (Feb 18, 2019)

Skewb would be more impressive, but I am going to choose Pyra because i am personally not a fan of skewb.

Would you rather solve a 17x17 mixup cube, or a 17x17 ghost cube.


----------



## Hazel (Feb 21, 2019)

Ghost, because at least then I would know how to go about solving it...

Would you rather be forced to build a fully functional 17x17 from scratch with nothing but clay or have to solve a 33x33 ghost cube with only your feet?


----------



## AbsoRuud (Feb 21, 2019)

I would rather jump off a tall building.

But seriously, I'll let someone else answer this one!


----------



## 2018AMSB02 (Feb 22, 2019)

Oh my gosh!

Ill go with 33x33, because I would know how to approach it. I couldnt build a 3x3 with clay.

Would you rather...

A) Have to solve a 4x4 underwater in one breath (first try or you can never cube again!)
B) Have to solve a 34x34 in under two hours (first try or you can never cube again!)


----------



## Kumato (Feb 23, 2019)

34x34 in 2 hours is impossible, and I think a can do 4x4 underwater if I take a REALLY GOOD breath.

A) Live for 200 years
B) Be the best cuber in history


----------



## 2018AMSB02 (Feb 23, 2019)

A) Live for 200 years.

Maybe B will come with it, besides, then I get to enjoy cubing longer.

Would you rather...
A) Get a job at TheCubicle.com
B) Get a 17x17x17 cube.


----------



## AbsoRuud (Feb 23, 2019)

A) I'd love to work for a company like that. Though I do fear having Phil as a boss.

Would you rather A) win nationals 5 years in a row or B) Win world's once?


----------



## 2018AMSB02 (Feb 23, 2019)

A) of course!

Would you rather...
A) Go to a competition and forget how to solve any cube
B) Go to a competition with "The worlds smallest Rubik's Cube"


----------



## CubicOreo (Feb 25, 2019)

B) At least I could still compete and get results (unless “the world’s smallest Rubik’s cube isn’t comp legal...)

Would you rather
A) be 100th in any WCA event
B) be WB holder for a shape mod


----------



## Jay Cubes (Feb 25, 2019)

@CubicOreo B) because if I'm WB in a shape mod then I'm likely very good at the original puzzle and would be higher up than 100.

WYR
A) Get a 2 second official single in 3x3
B) Win the next 5 world championships


----------



## Kumato (Feb 26, 2019)

B)

WYR
A) Have to assemble a 5x5
B) Have to drink Rubik's speed lube (I'm pretty sure that one is safe to ingest)


----------



## SM cubing (Feb 27, 2019)

thank you, but i prefer death.

wyr assemble 3.47 4x4s or assemble 18.42 3x3s


----------



## Kumato (Feb 27, 2019)

The 3x3s. Internal pieces give me headaches.

WYR
A) Have all the cubes you want
B) Have numerous world records


----------



## CubicOreo (Feb 27, 2019)

B) It’d look good on my resume 

Would you rather...
A) Beat Feliks in a round of 3x3
B) Beat Max in a round of 3x3


----------



## AbsoRuud (Feb 27, 2019)

I'd rather beat Feliks.

Would you rather do A) Only feet solves forever or B) Have no feet.


----------



## Kumato (Feb 27, 2019)

B) Lmao, you still use feet? That so 2012, I just levitate.

YWR
A) Have a dry but very good speedcube
B) A not-so-good but well lubed cube


----------



## CubicOreo (Mar 1, 2019)

A)

Would you rather...
A) Have some company produce a 5x5 fisher cube
B) Have some company produce a stickerless gigaminx


----------



## Piyush1905 (Mar 2, 2019)

would you rather hate on the Rubik's brand or admire your main


----------



## 2018AMSB02 (Mar 3, 2019)

(Answering CubicOreo)

B) Im not that into shape mods.

Would you rather...

A) Have a clock NR ao5
B) Be #10 in your country for Skewb


----------



## CubicOreo (Mar 4, 2019)

A) NR > #10 even if it’s clock 

Would you rather...
A) Be sponsored by Moyu
B) Be sponsored by Qiyi


----------



## 2018AMSB02 (Mar 4, 2019)

That is hard, but I will go with Moyu. They make more mods and the gts speedcubes, although I have 5 times more Qiyi cubes.

WYR
A) Design a skewb that got a world record single.
B) Design a pyraminx that never got any records but was used by the top five people at pyraminx.


----------



## u Cube (Mar 11, 2019)

PingPongCuber said:


> That is hard, but I will go with Moyu. They make more mods and the gts speedcubes, although I have 5 times more Qiyi cubes.
> 
> WYR
> A) Design a skewb that got a world record single.
> B) Design a pyraminx that never got any records but was used by the top five people at pyraminx.


Skewb, since the wr would be a huge breakthrough since 1.10 has been king for so long, and skewb>pyra any day.

WYR
Beat the WR by .01 and hold it for one day, and then it is broken by a large amount, and forgotten by most people,
or beat NR by .01 seconds and hold it for three years?


----------



## CubicOreo (Mar 13, 2019)

Second Option

Would you rather...
A) Have WB for gigaminx
B) Have WB for 6bld


----------



## u Cube (Mar 14, 2019)

CubicOreo said:


> Second Option
> 
> Would you rather...
> A) Have WB for gigaminx
> B) Have WB for 6bld


6bld, megas and gigas and all that are stupid lol

WYR
Be able to go to every Nationals and Worlds, but not be able to go to ANY other comps
or be able to go to any comp EXCEPT Nationals and Worlds


----------



## 2018AMSB02 (Mar 14, 2019)

Second option for sure. 

WYR
A) WB in 6-11 bld, Master Pyra, Gigaminx, Master Kilominx, Kilominx, Mastermorphix, Pyramorphix, and Gear Cube
B) WR ao5 in clock


----------



## WoowyBaby (Mar 14, 2019)

PingPongCuber said:


> Second option for sure.
> 
> WYR
> A) WB in 6-11 bld, Master Pyra, Gigaminx, Master Kilominx, Kilominx, Mastermorphix, Pyramorphix, and Gear Cube
> B) WR ao5 in clock



A, it would be awesome, even if its unoffical. Plus nobody cares about clock xD

WYR
Witness 3x3 avg. WR
Witness 4x4 single WR


----------



## CubicOreo (Mar 15, 2019)

Witness 4x4 single WR. I would know it was world record right away

Would you rather...
A) Be a popular cubing YouTuber better known for funny content rather than fast times
B) Be a really good cuber with a good number of CR’s/NR’s and a few WR’s


----------



## WoowyBaby (Mar 15, 2019)

CubicOreo said:


> Witness 4x4 single WR. I would know it was world record right away
> 
> Would you rather...
> A) Be a popular cubing YouTuber better known for funny content rather than fast times
> B) Be a really good cuber with a good number of CR’s/NR’s and a few WR’s



B, being like Jayden or Kian would be pretty cool.
I don't really know of anyone known for funny cubing content anyway, maybe Andrew Nathenson ? idk rly

Now that I have Jayden and Kian on my mind....
WYR
Be like Jayden
Be like Kian


----------



## EccentricSensei (May 8, 2019)

Be like Kian
Would you rather be the first world record setter( beat Minh Thai at setting it) or beat Du Yusheng’s world record?


----------



## 2018AMSB02 (May 10, 2019)

Beat Yusheng Du

Would you rather get NR for 4 events of your choice, single or average, or get a WR megaminx average


----------



## Sion (May 10, 2019)

NR, I'd beat Max Park in big cube events, which also means four WR averages.

Would you rather get stuck using a Dayan Guhong or a Senhuan Mars?


----------



## Hazel (May 10, 2019)

SenHuan Mars, I low-key like the feeling of that cube :3

Would you rather only be able to do Multiblind or FMC?


----------



## White KB (May 11, 2019)

WR avg, by far (1 at top)
besides, no one cares about worlds, right? We all know Max Park or Feliks Zemdegs is going to win 3x3, what's the diff?
jk

Anyway, would you rather meet Zemdegs but lose all your cubes and cube money and never find your cubes or cube money again, OR
Get WR cubes and be banned from every competition that Feliks goes to and every place that he ever goes
and Australia. You would also be banned from Australia, cause Feliks lives there.
Meaning you would probably never go to worlds, or US Nationals (if you live in the US)
MOOHAHA YOU WILL NEVER CHOOSE


----------



## Sion (May 11, 2019)

Lose my cubes and cube money. I have other hobbies, and I don't want to be banned from a country for such a bizarre reason.

I just realized Aerma got snaked, so I'll also answer hers as well: I'd want to only be able to do Multiblind, since while also impressive to cubers, it is also extremely impressive to outsiders realizing you can solve more than one Rubik's cube without looking at it for more than two minutes.

Would you rather main a 1980s Rubik's brand that never pops, or a GAN X that has a chronic popping issue no matter how you set it up?


----------



## 2018AMSB02 (Jun 27, 2019)

GAN X.

Would you rather...
a) Only use the modern, standard, tiled, Rubik's brand cube
b) Only use the first method you learned

(I would choose A)


----------



## Sion (Jun 27, 2019)

Use a tiled rubik's brand, as long as it had screws and no rivets.

Would you rather set up your main cube after every single solve no matter what (Lube, tensions, cleaning, etc.), or never set up your main cube ever, which would presumably be bone dry?


----------



## teboecubes (Jul 15, 2019)

Never set it up

Would you rather 

a) Never cube again
b) Continue cubing, but all your solves will be the time you got on your latest solve (so you'll never improve)


----------



## WoowyBaby (Jul 15, 2019)

teboecubes said:


> Never set it up
> 
> Would you rather
> 
> ...



Continue cubing, just do FMC 

Would you rather
A) Have a cube that pops every 500 turns
B) Have a cube that always pops if it reaches 5+ TPS


----------



## Competition Cuber (Jul 16, 2019)

WoowyBaby said:


> Continue cubing, just do FMC
> 
> Would you rather
> A) Have a cube that pops every 500 turns
> B) Have a cube that always pops if it reaches 5+ TPS


Have a cube that pops every 500 turns.

Would you rather get 3rd in 3 events at Worlds or 1st in 1 event?


----------



## Plexit (Jul 27, 2019)

Competition Cuber said:


> Have a cube that pops every 500 turns.
> 
> Would you rather get 3rd in 3 events at Worlds or 1st in 1 event?



Probably 3rd in 3 events

Would you rather 
a) quit cubing but earn £50,000,000
B) keep cubing but your worst enemy gets £10,000,000


----------



## WoowyBaby (Jul 27, 2019)

Plexit said:


> Probably 3rd in 3 events
> 
> Would you rather
> a) quit cubing but earn £50,000,000
> B) keep cubing but your worst enemy gets £10,000,000



Easiest decision ever. Cubing isn't worth 50 million pounds, I'd take that and do other things with my life.

A) Get 1 cube away from MBLD WR single.
B) Get 1 move away from FMC WR single.


----------



## Competition Cuber (Jul 28, 2019)

MBLD
would you rather get 2nd at worlds for 3x3 or 1st at nats


----------



## EJCubed (Aug 1, 2019)

That’s hard, probably 2nd at worlds

Would you rather have to always use a normal Rubik’s brand 3x3, or have to use a top speedcube with sticker shades so close to each other they’re barely distinguishable


----------



## WoowyBaby (Aug 1, 2019)

EJCubed said:


> That’s hard, probably 2nd at worlds
> 
> Would you rather have to always use a normal Rubik’s brand 3x3, or have to use a top speedcube with sticker shades so close to each other they’re barely distinguishable


Normal Rubik's brand 3x3, just chuck some DNM-37 in there and it's actually pretty decent 

Would you rather be known in the cubing community as a contributor to hardware and software or be known in the cubing community as a cubing documentary film maker.


----------



## IllusionCubes (Aug 1, 2019)

Would you rather be known in the cubing community as a contributor to hardware and software or be known in the cubing community as a cubing documentary film maker.[/QUOTE said:


> Hardware and Software.
> 
> Would you rather only be able to get one cube per year, OR live somewhere where no competitions are for hundreds of kilometers


----------



## 2018AMSB02 (Aug 7, 2019)

I'm going to choose only one cube per year, and assume that there are enough competitions there to keep me busy.

WYR...
a) Be sponsored by Yuxin
b) Be sponsored by Qiyi


----------



## rusty cuber (Aug 8, 2019)

I would rather be sponsered by yuxin

WYR
only have a 10x10
or
one 4x4


----------



## GAN 356 X (Sep 6, 2019)

I would rather have one 4x4

WYR;

A: Use a Dayan Zhanchi as your main and be sponsored by them

B: Use a modern Rubik's brand as your main and be sponsored by them


----------



## 2018AMSB02 (Sep 6, 2019)

Dayan Zhanchi. 

WYR:

A. Design cubes for Moyu.

B. Market cubes for TheCubicle.


----------



## GAN 356 X (Sep 7, 2019)

Design cubes for moyu

WYR

A: Have to solve a 17x17 in one sitting

B: Have 3x3 removed as an official event


----------



## 2018AMSB02 (Sep 7, 2019)

Definitely A.

WYR:
A: All of your puzzles be stickered as picture cubes of fish.
B: All of your puzzles be disassembled and all the pieces are put in one big pile.


----------



## Liam Wadek (Sep 8, 2019)

I'd choose to have all my puzzles be disassembled, since my collection is worth quite a bit and wouldn't want them wasted or not comp legal lol, and sorting/assembling is just time.

WYR:
A. Get a continental record 3x3 single
B. Get a world record 2x2 single


----------



## 2018AMSB02 (Sep 8, 2019)

B, WR over CR even if it is two by two.

WYR:
A: Get a 4x4 WR single just to be broken the next day
B: Get a 4x4 NR single but not broken for a year.


----------



## Liam Wadek (Sep 9, 2019)

A. Get a world record 4x4 single so that it's in my profile (and that NZ isn't the most impressive for NRs)

WYR:

A. Go to Asian Champs 2020
B. Go to European Champs 2020


----------



## Zeke Mackay (Sep 9, 2019)

B, easy Amsterdam looks really cool

WYR:
A. Have both WRs in your 3 least favorite events 
B. Have single WR in your 2nd favorite event


----------



## GAN 356 X (Sep 9, 2019)

Zeke Mackay said:


> B, easy Amsterdam looks really cool
> 
> WYR:
> A. Have both WRs in your 3 least favorite events
> B. Have single WR in your 2nd favorite event


Have a wr in my seconds favourite event, being 2x2, which I love

WYR

A: Get a wr average
B: Get a wr single


----------



## 2018AMSB02 (Sep 9, 2019)

A, easy.

WYR:
A. Only be able to go to competitions dressed in a goldfish onesie
B. Never be able to compete in 3x3.


----------



## Liam Wadek (Sep 10, 2019)

A. sad but at least I can do 3x3, not sure whether or not this would make me stand out in a good or bad way

WYR:
Only be able to compete in 3x3 Variants (3x3, OH, Feet, 3bld, fmc, multibld)
Only be able to compete in Non-3x3 Variants (Big cubes, side events, bigbld)


----------



## GAN 356 X (Sep 10, 2019)

Liam Wadek said:


> A. sad but at least I can do 3x3, not sure whether or not this would make me stand out in a good or bad way
> 
> WYR:
> Only be able to compete in 3x3 Variants (3x3, OH, Feet, 3bld, fmc, multibld)
> Only be able to compete in Non-3x3 Variants (Big cubes, side events, bigbld)


A. That would be terrible but it would be better than B

WYR

A: Lose your collection of cubes
B: Never be able to compete in 3x3 again


----------



## Iwannaganx (Sep 10, 2019)

GAN 356 X said:


> A. That would be terrible but it would be better than B
> 
> WYR
> 
> ...


B. I don't want to use more of my slowly smaller pile of cash

WRY
Anly use budget cubes for every event
Bnly compete in 3x3 again


----------



## GAN 356 X (Sep 10, 2019)

Iwannaganx said:


> B. I don't want to use more of my slowly smaller pile of cash
> 
> WRY
> Anly use budget cubes for every event
> Bnly compete in 3x3 again


Only use budget cubes because some budget cubes are very good when setup and magnetised

WYR
A: get an n perm on a good solve
B: get OLL parity on a good solve


----------



## GAN 356 X (Sep 10, 2019)

For some weird reason this thread does not show up on the home page when updated. Anyone else?


----------



## Liam Wadek (Sep 10, 2019)

A. N perms are better than some of my other PLLS

WYR:
A. Get Skewb World Record Single
B. Get Pyraminx World Record Single


----------



## Owen Morrison (Sep 10, 2019)

Pyra because less luck is involved


Would you rather: 
A :clean out a 7x7 and it be very good or 
B: not clean it out and it is just okay


----------



## Liam Wadek (Sep 10, 2019)

b. I don't do 7x7 much but that's basically what I'm doing anyway

WYR:
A. Quit cubing (Permanently)
B. Lose your sight for 5 seconds every minute (Permanently and even if not cubing)


----------



## Micah Morrison (Sep 11, 2019)

probably A because B would mean dnfing 1 of every 3 solves and giving up big cubes


Liam Wadek said:


> b. I don't do 7x7 much but that's basically what I'm doing anyway
> 
> WYR:
> A. Quit cubing (Permanently)
> B. Lose your sight for 5 seconds every minute (Permanently and even if not cubing)


Would you rather: 
never go to a cube competition again OR
only solve 3x3's for the rest of your life


----------



## Owen Morrison (Sep 11, 2019)

lol you couldn't drive that way


----------



## GAN 356 X (Sep 11, 2019)

Micah Morrison said:


> probably A because B would mean dnfing 1 of every 3 solves and giving up big cubes
> 
> Would you rather:
> never go to a cube competition again OR
> only solve 3x3's for the rest of your life


A never been to one anyway
WYR
A: Get 3x3 wr single
B: Get a 3x3 wr average


----------



## Liam Wadek (Sep 11, 2019)

A. World Record Single, I'll be more known by cubers and non-cubers 

WYR:
A. Compete in a Chinese Competition
B. Compete in a New Zealand Competition


----------



## GAN 356 X (Sep 11, 2019)

Liam Wadek said:


> A. World Record Single, I'll be more known by cubers and non-cubers
> 
> WYR:
> A. Compete in a Chinese Competition
> B. Compete in a New Zealand Competition


B because I really want to go to NZ
WYR
A: Have your mains lost and replaced by other flagships (you can't buy the same cubes as you had before)
B: Lose your collection, except for your mains


----------



## M O (Sep 11, 2019)

A! My mains are mostly budget cubes so getting flagship puzzles would be an improvement XD

WYR:
1. Get a World Championship Podium
2. Get a Continental Record


----------



## Hazel (Sep 11, 2019)

M O said:


> A! My mains are mostly budget cubes so getting flagship puzzles would be an improvement XD
> 
> WYR:
> 1. Get a World Championship Podium
> 2. Get a Continental Record


Definitely get WC podium, no question.

WYR:
1) Only be able to practice 3x3 OH
2) Only be able to practice big cubes (5-7)


----------



## Liam Wadek (Sep 12, 2019)

GAN 356 X said:


> B because I really want to go to NZ
> WYR
> A: Have your mains lost and replaced by other flagships (you can't buy the same cubes as you had before)
> B: Lose your collection, except for your mains



Good choice


----------



## Iwannaganx (Sep 13, 2019)

Aerma said:


> Definitely get WC podium, no question.
> 
> WYR:
> 1) Only be able to practice 3x3 OH
> 2) Only be able to practice big cubes (5-7)


A. I can't solve 5x5!

Wyr
Forget Evey alg you know.
Never learn another alg


----------



## GAN 356 X (Sep 13, 2019)

Iwannaganx said:


> A. I can't solve 5x5!
> 
> Wyr
> Forget Evey alg you know.
> Never learn another alg


I would rather never learn another algorithm again
WYR
Have to relearn full pll
Have to relearn full oll


----------



## GAN 356 X (Sep 13, 2019)

Liam Wadek said:


> Good choice


It strikes me as an awesome place to go... only thing is as far as I know there aren't many cube comps there


----------



## Liam Wadek (Sep 14, 2019)

GAN 356 X said:


> It strikes me as an awesome place to go... only thing is as far as I know there aren't many cube comps there


We usually have like 1 a month haha, sometimes 1 every 2 months. Small comp place but it's still awesome


----------



## GAN 356 X (Sep 14, 2019)

Liam Wadek said:


> We usually have like 1 a month haha, sometimes 1 every 2 months. Small comp place but it's still awesome


Australia, in the region where I live, there are not many, but if you go to a big one in the Melbourne region you have a very good chance of meeting Feliks Zemdegs or Jack Cai


----------



## rusty cuber (Sep 14, 2019)

Wyr

use rubiks brand versions of all your puzzles
or
never cube again


----------



## GAN 356 X (Sep 14, 2019)

rusty cuber said:


> Wyr
> 
> use rubiks brand versions of all your puzzles
> or
> never cube again





rusty cuber said:


> Wyr
> 
> use rubiks brand versions of all your puzzles
> or
> never cube again





GAN 356 X said:


> I would rather never learn another algorithm again
> WYR
> Have to relearn full pll
> Have to relearn full oll


No one has answered this yet


----------



## GAN 356 X (Sep 20, 2019)

Bump


----------



## Izaden (Sep 20, 2019)

rusty cuber said:


> Wyr
> 
> use rubiks brand versions of all your puzzles
> or
> never cube again


Definitely A, I'm slow rn anyway, and apparently rubik's made a speed cube (I wonder how good [or awful] it is).

WYR
A: Have to compete in 5BLD at least once a year 
B: Have to compete in feet at least once a year

You have to practice either method regularly.


----------



## Izaden (Sep 20, 2019)

GAN 356 X said:


> I would rather never learn another algorithm again
> WYR
> Have to relearn full pll
> Have to relearn full oll


I don't know either, do for me it's both


----------



## GAN 356 X (Sep 20, 2019)

Izaden said:


> Definitely A, I'm slow rn anyway, and apparently rubik's made a speed cube (I wonder how good [or awful] it is).
> 
> WYR
> A: Have to compete in 5BLD at least once a year
> ...


I would rather compete in feet, its being removed anyway

WYR:
Lose all your cubes
Have all you cubes broken, as in snapped stalks, crushed piece, broken core etc...


----------



## PetrusQuber (Oct 16, 2019)

A. The pain of seeing those snapped stalks and crushed pieces... Lol. My collection isn't that large.
WYR
Get given a free Old Plastic Dayan Coated MoYu WeiLong GTS3 WRM with every lube you can find on Cubicle
Or
Get given £150 pounds (no spending on any cube related stuff)


----------



## cubesrawesome (Oct 17, 2019)

I live in the usa and that is like 190 dollars so a

WYR
A.Get every lube from the cubicle
OR
B. Every lube from speedcubeshop


----------



## GAN 356 X (Oct 17, 2019)

cubesrawesome said:


> I live in the usa and that is like 190 dollars so a
> 
> WYR
> A.Get every lube from the cubicle
> ...


Every lube from the cubicle
WYR
Get triple your normal time in a comp (just a single, not average)
or
Get a DNF


----------



## Piotr Grochowski (Dec 8, 2019)

triple the time

Would you rather
A. invent this kind of F3L method





(don't mind the stage after solving all F3L pairs being shown twice)
B. invent this kind of F3L method


----------



## Ash Black (Dec 23, 2019)

the second one

would you rather use a paintbrush for writing an official fmc solution, or use a cube without springs for OH


----------



## ProStar (Dec 24, 2019)

Use a paintbrush for writing an official FMC solution, I don't care about FMC

WYR

A. Hold both 3x3 WRs permanently (you'd improve it, but no one would take it from you)
Or
B. Hold every other WR(single and average) permanently (you can't improve it at all, but no one will ever take it from you)


----------



## Ash Black (Dec 24, 2019)

A

would you rather scramble for a round of 7x7 or a round of mutli-blind


----------



## Piotr Grochowski (Dec 30, 2019)

a round of 7×7

Would You Rather.

A. have 6×6 blindfolded be an official WCA event
B. have Megaminx blindfolded be an official WCA event


----------



## BenChristman1 (Jan 27, 2020)

Piotr Grochowski said:


> Would You Rather.
> 
> A. have 6×6 blindfolded be an official WCA event
> B. have Megaminx blindfolded be an official WCA event


A, because more people would do it, and you never said that I had to compete in it.  

Would you rather:
A. Only be able to officially compete in clock
B. Only be able to officially compete in multi-blind


----------



## ProStar (Jan 27, 2020)

erggg 

A I guess.

WYR:
A. Get all the new Gan puzzles free for the next year, but after the year they all disappear
B. Get a 33x33x33 for free, with it never disappearing


----------



## fuzzballcat (Jan 28, 2020)

B, all the way. I'd probably take it apart instantly just to see how it works.

WYR:
A. Have to eat a 3x3's plastic pieces
B. Have to eat a 3x3's screws/springs


----------



## ProStar (Jan 28, 2020)

UGHGHGHGHHGHG

B. I'd get a HeShu giant cube, I don't think they have screws/springs.

WYR:
A. Make Magic & Master Magic WCA events and have to compete in 4 rounds of them(each) at every comp you go to. You'd also have to go to a minimum of 5 comps a year
B. Only be able to watch videos from the Rubik's channel. You can watch videos that don't involve cubing, but the only cubing videos you can watch are the ones on Rubik's.


----------



## GAN 356 X (Jan 28, 2020)

ProStar said:


> UGHGHGHGHHGHG
> 
> B. I'd get a HeShu giant cube, I don't think they have screws/springs.
> 
> ...


A

WYR:

A: Never go on Speedsolving again

or

B: Never be able to update your current main


----------



## DerpBoiMoon (Jan 28, 2020)

B. The GTS3M serving me good

WYR: 
A:Never go to a comp 
or
B:Only be able to to do 5bld


----------



## ProStar (Jan 28, 2020)

B? I mean, doing one event is better than 0

WYR:
A. Make any cube company release a certain puzzle once every year(i.e GTS4, moyu clock, gan 5x5, etc.) (you wouldn't get the puzzle for free, you'd have to buy it. But it'd be released)

or

B. Get any puzzle you want for free, with a limit of 12 puzzles/year


----------



## GAN 356 X (Jan 28, 2020)

ProStar said:


> B? I mean, doing one event is better than 0
> 
> WYR:
> A. Make any cube company release a certain puzzle once every year(i.e GTS4, moyu clock, gan 5x5, etc.) (you wouldn't get the puzzle for free, you'd have to buy it. But it'd be released)
> ...


B

WYR

A: not be able to make cutoff for any event

OR

B: never make second round for any event


----------



## Owen Morrison (Jan 29, 2020)

GAN 356 X said:


> B
> 
> WYR
> 
> ...


B. At least your solves would count that way

WYR:
A. have someone take all of your cubes and the right to compete in any event in competition except for 4x4 blind and 5x5 blind, and be forced to get an official success in 4x4 blind and 5x5 blind to get your cubes back and the right to compete back

B. lose all your cubes but you can buy more cubes and compete in whatever you want.


----------



## ProStar (Jan 29, 2020)

A. I think with some practice I could get big blind. Unless it's a mean

WYR:
A. Main a Rubik's 3x3 (1980s, no setup allowed)
B. Main any 6x6, where 3 piece chunks are glued together(any 6x6 as a 3x3)


----------



## 2018AMSB02 (Jun 1, 2020)

ProStar said:


> A. I think with some practice I could get big blind. Unless it's a mean
> 
> WYR:
> A. Main a Rubik's 3x3 (1980s, no setup allowed)
> B. Main any 6x6, where 3 piece chunks are glued together(any 6x6 as a 3x3)



B for sure

WYR...

A: Get the 30 cm cube but you have to main it for 3x3
B: Get the 18cm cube but you have to main it for OH


----------



## Owen Morrison (Jun 1, 2020)

PingPongCuber said:


> B for sure
> 
> WYR...
> 
> ...


Oh wow this is hard.

I might want to choose B and just quit OH...

I will go with A because with my small hands it would most likely be easier.

WYR:

A: have Redi Cube added as an official event, 

or

B: Have Kilominx added as an official event.


----------



## ProStar (Jun 1, 2020)

PingPongCuber said:


> B for sure
> 
> WYR...
> 
> ...



B



Owen Morrison said:


> Oh wow this is hard.
> 
> I might want to choose B and just quit OH...
> 
> ...



Prolly B

WYR...

A: Only be able to do BLD+FMC events
B: Only be able to do 6x6 & 7x7

[Got ninjaed]


----------



## Owen Morrison (Jun 1, 2020)

ProStar said:


> B
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Prolly A

WYR:

A: Only be able to do OH but be world class at it, 

or

B: Be able to do every event but never be in the top 1000.


----------



## ProStar (Jun 1, 2020)

Owen Morrison said:


> Prolly A
> 
> WYR:
> 
> ...



B For sure. Even if I just get 1001 in every event that's pretty good


WYR...

A: Only be able to solve/have non-WCA events
B: Only be able to solve/have Clock


----------



## Owen Morrison (Jun 1, 2020)

ProStar said:


> B For sure. Even if I just get 1001 in every event that's pretty good
> 
> 
> WYR...
> ...


A for sure, clock is really boring.

WYR:

A: Main a Gan 3x3,

or

B: Quit cubing.


----------



## ProStar (Jun 1, 2020)

Owen Morrison said:


> A for sure, clock is really boring.
> 
> WYR:
> 
> ...



A ofc, Gan cubes are still good, just not innovative


WYR...

A: Get WR in 7x7 and never have it taken(you keep improving it and no one takes it back)

or...

B: Win worlds and nats for 7x7 every single time until you quit cubing


----------



## Owen Morrison (Jun 1, 2020)

ProStar said:


> A ofc, Gan cubes are still good, just not innovative
> 
> 
> WYR...
> ...


B

WYR:

A: Use the Gan 460 4x4 (in case you haven't tried it it is the worst 4x4 I have ever tried)

or...

B: quit 4x4.


----------



## ProStar (Jun 1, 2020)

Owen Morrison said:


> WYR:
> 
> A: Use the Gan 460 4x4 (in case you haven't tried it it is the worst 4x4 I have ever tried)
> 
> ...



A, even if it sucks at least I can do it occasionally, and if I don't want to I just don't do it


WYR

A: Be sponsored by TheCubicle
B: Be sponsored by SCS

[If you are already sponsored then pretend that company suddenly turned evil and tried to kill you, thus making you decide to break your relationship of your sponsorship]


----------



## Owen Morrison (Jun 1, 2020)

ProStar said:


> A, even if it sucks at least I can do it occasionally, and if I don't want to I just don't do it
> 
> 
> WYR
> ...


A because I like their setups and lubes more.

@cuber314159 please do not turn evil and try to kill me.

WYR:

A: be sponsored by speedcubing.org

or...

B: be sponsored by kewbz.co.uk


----------



## ProStar (Jun 1, 2020)

Owen Morrison said:


> A because I like their setups and lubes more.
> 
> @cuber314159 please do not turn evil and try to kill me.
> 
> ...



I mean it's kinda pointless to be sponsored by a company that's so far away you don't really want to order from them...

I guess B, I think they have a good premium cubes, plus then I won't get between the brotherly race to get an MGC 6x6. @cuber314159 please do not think I have turned evil and try to kill me

WYR:

A: Main a OOTB Dayan Zanchi
B: Main a setup Rubik's brand

Not allowed to set it up


----------



## Owen Morrison (Jun 1, 2020)

ProStar said:


> I mean it's kinda pointless to be sponsored by a company that's so far away you don't really want to order from them...
> 
> I guess B, I think they have a good premium cubes, plus then I won't get between the brotherly race to get an MGC 6x6. @cuber314159 please do not think I have turned evil and try to kill me


We both already bought/received for free the MGC 6x6.


----------



## cuber314159 (Jun 1, 2020)

Owen Morrison said:


> We both already bought/received for free the MGC 6x6.


Or somewhere in between. Thank you for making speedcubing.org a link though


----------



## Liam Wadek (Jun 1, 2020)

ProStar said:


> I mean it's kinda pointless to be sponsored by a company that's so far away you don't really want to order from them...
> 
> I guess B, I think they have a good premium cubes, plus then I won't get between the brotherly race to get an MGC 6x6. @cuber314159 please do not think I have turned evil and try to kill me
> 
> ...


Probably B, I could try and mod it a tiny bit to make it smoother

Would you rather:
A: Drink DNM-37
B: Drink Compound X


----------



## Username: Username: (Jun 1, 2020)

Liam Wadek said:


> Probably B, I could try and mod it a tiny bit to make it smoother
> 
> Would you rather:
> A: Drink DNM-37
> B: Drink Compound X



A because I can leave some for my cubes and they are fast after that.

WYR:

A: Be sub-30 and be world-famous
B: Be sub-10 and be locally famous?


----------



## PetrusQuber (Jun 1, 2020)

A I guess I could get faster after that.

WYR

A: Completely fail your 2x2x2 solve and see your time is 16 seconds higher than average
Or
B: Have to get a +16 for this 2x2x2 solve
You already have a DNF by the way


----------



## ProStar (Jun 1, 2020)

PetrusQuber said:


> A I guess I could get faster after that.
> 
> WYR
> 
> ...



B, I'd be a legend


WYR:

A: Only main Gan cubes
B: Only main Moyu cubes

(only for 3x3, and if a company stops producing 3x3s for some reason then you have to quit 3x3)


----------



## Username: Username: (Jun 1, 2020)

ProStar said:


> B, I'd be a legend
> 
> 
> WYR:
> ...



B of course, Gan is too plain if you used them for all the time.

WYR:

A: Add a new event
B: Just do 7x7


----------



## ProStar (Jun 1, 2020)

Username: Username: said:


> B of course, Gan is too plain if you used them for all the time.
> 
> WYR:
> 
> ...



A duh, there's no reason to pick B at all

WYR:

A: Only practice 5BLD
B: Only practice Master Pyraminx


----------



## Username: Username: (Jun 1, 2020)

ProStar said:


> A duh, there's no reason to pick B at all
> 
> WYR:
> 
> ...



Duh BLD is the way to go.

WYR:
A: Get corner twists all the time at the end of your solves
B: Get pops all the time


----------



## ProStar (Jun 1, 2020)

Username: Username: said:


> Duh BLD is the way to go.
> 
> WYR:
> A: Get corner twists all the time at the end of your solves
> B: Get pops all the time



A, I can fix those much faster


WYR:
A: Do 12x12 OH
B: Do 2-9 OH relay


----------



## Micah Morrison (Jun 1, 2020)

B

WYR:

A. Main all top-tier cubes with stress marks on every corner (assuming it's still comp legal)
B. Main all mid-tier cubes with no stress marks


----------



## Owen Morrison (Jun 1, 2020)

Micah Morrison said:


> B
> 
> WYR:
> 
> ...


A, Stress marks because that would look so cool.

WYR:
A: Be able to do every event but have to main Rubik's brands, V cubes, and other bad cubes for every event.

or...

B: only be able to do Megaminx but you can use any cube you want.


----------



## GAN 356 X (Jun 2, 2020)

Owen Morrison said:


> A, Stress marks because that would look so cool.
> 
> WYR:
> A: Be able to do every event but have to main Rubik's brands, V cubes, and other bad cubes for every event.
> ...


To be honest I'd rather just quit. I dont like megaminx at all and Rubik's brands are awful...

WYR: 

Get all flagship 3x3s

Get a 17x17


----------



## ProStar (Jun 2, 2020)

GAN 356 X said:


> To be honest I'd rather just quit. I dont like megaminx at all and Rubik's brands are awful...
> 
> WYR:
> 
> ...



A I don't want a 17x17


WYR:

A. Use LEOR
B. Use YruRU

For TH, ignore that YruRU may be better for OH


----------



## Username: Username: (Jun 3, 2020)

ProStar said:


> A I don't want a 17x17
> 
> 
> WYR:
> ...


I'll use an older and more discovered method thanks.

WYR:

A: Be Minh Thai and be remembered forever
B: Be Yu Nakajima and not be remembered more than Minh Thai ever but faster than Minh Thai


----------



## ProStar (Jun 3, 2020)

Username: Username: said:


> I'll use an older and more discovered method thanks.
> 
> WYR:
> 
> ...



You can't just not answer the question


----------



## Owen Morrison (Jun 3, 2020)

Username: Username: said:


> I'll use an older and more discovered method thanks.


But you switched to HK...


----------



## Username: Username: (Jun 3, 2020)

ProStar said:


> You can't just not answer the question



I meant LEOR is an older and discovered method than YruRU



Owen Morrison said:


> But you switched to HK...


Nah, I'm using CFOP as my main method but actively using HK because it's fun, anyway, answer my WYR.


----------



## ProStar (Jun 23, 2020)

Username: Username: said:


> I'll use an older and more discovered method thanks.
> 
> WYR:
> 
> ...



Yu Nakajima is more famous than Minh Thai imo, but assuming he isn't I'd pick B because I'd still be famous


WYR:

A: Use ZZ
B: Use Petrus


----------



## Username: Username: (Jun 23, 2020)

ProStar said:


> Yu Nakajima is more famous than Minh Thai imo, but assuming he isn't I'd pick B because I'd still be famous
> 
> 
> WYR:
> ...


I'll use Petrus cause it's cool 

WYR:

A: Be sub 20 but know full ZBLL
B: Be sub 10 but know full OLL and PLL


----------



## ProStar (Jun 23, 2020)

Username: Username: said:


> I'll use Petrus cause it's cool
> 
> WYR:
> 
> ...



B

WYR:

A: Main a fire-treated cube
B: Main a water-treated cube(soaked in water and has water in it)


----------



## Username: Username: (Jun 23, 2020)

ProStar said:


> B
> 
> WYR:
> 
> ...


I'll main a fire treated Valk Elite

WYR:

A: Be Firstian Fushada
B: Be Sub1Hour


----------



## ProStar (Jun 23, 2020)

Username: Username: said:


> I'll main a fire treated Valk Elite
> 
> WYR:
> 
> ...



Who? B I guess


WYR:

A: Be sub-10 Squan
B: Be sub-10 3x3


----------



## Username: Username: (Jun 23, 2020)

ProStar said:


> Who? B I guess
> 
> 
> WYR:
> ...


Bruh search in youtube "Firstian Fushada", he's better than Sub1Hour in Squan and more famous
I'd rather be sub-10 on Squan

WYR:

A: Have a CR in Africa
A: Have an NR in China 
(all of these are not in 3x3)


----------



## ProStar (Jun 23, 2020)

Username: Username: said:


> Bruh search in youtube "Firstian Fushada", he's better than Sub1Hour in Squan and more famous
> I'd rather be sub-10 on Squan
> 
> WYR:
> ...



Hm, hard choice. I'm leading more towards A, but A is also good. Wait, I know. Speedcubin.


WYR:

A: Be on the forums now
B: Have been on the forums 5-10 years ago


----------



## Username: Username: (Jun 23, 2020)

ProStar said:


> Hm, hard choice. I'm leading more towards A, but A is also good. Wait, I know. Speedcubin.
> 
> 
> WYR:
> ...


I would rather be in the forums 5-10 years ago cause I get to meet all the cool people who develops the big three methods

WYR:

A: Go to Worlds 2019 as your first comp
B: Go to Worlds 2017 as your first comp


----------



## ProStar (Jun 23, 2020)

Username: Username: said:


> I would rather be in the forums 5-10 years ago cause I get to meet all the cool people who develops the big three methods
> 
> WYR:
> 
> ...



WC2019 probably


WYR:

A: Quit cubing
B: Not quit cubing


----------



## Username: Username: (Jun 23, 2020)

ProStar said:


> WC2019 probably
> 
> 
> WYR:
> ...


hmm WC2017 is the coolest comp of the decade IMO
No I won't quit cubing

WYR:

A: Use a stickerless YLM
B: Use an old Cubesmith stickered Dayan Zhanchi


----------



## ProStar (Jun 23, 2020)

Username: Username: said:


> hmm WC2017 is the coolest comp of the decade IMO
> No I won't quit cubing
> 
> WYR:
> ...



YLM fo sho


WYR:


A: Get a success in 9BLD
B: Get a success in Mega BLD


----------



## Username: Username: (Jun 23, 2020)

ProStar said:


> YLM fo sho
> 
> 
> WYR:
> ...


I'd rather get a success in MegaBLD

WYR:

A: Be Grahan 
B: Be Rowe


----------



## ProStar (Jun 23, 2020)

Username: Username: said:


> I'd rather get a success in MegaBLD
> 
> WYR:
> 
> ...



I assume you mean Graham? If so then A


WYR:

A: Be on the messages leaderboard
B: Have a life


----------



## Username: Username: (Jun 23, 2020)

ProStar said:


> I assume you mean Graham? If so then A
> 
> 
> WYR:
> ...


I'd rather have a life than getting killed by the mods for spamming

WYR:

A: Be sponsored by the Cubicle but considered a beggar for asking so many cubes
B: Not be sponsored but you're not considered a beggar


----------



## ProStar (Jun 23, 2020)

Username: Username: said:


> I'd rather have a life than getting killed by the mods for spamming
> 
> WYR:
> 
> ...



A as long as I get the cubes and stay sponsored


WYR:

A: Own TC
B: Owen SCS [sic]


----------



## Owen Morrison (Jun 23, 2020)

ProStar said:


> B: Owen SCS


Uh.... Hello?


----------



## ProStar (Jun 23, 2020)

Owen Morrison said:


> Uh.... Hello?



Just accept it.


----------



## BenChristman1 (Jun 29, 2020)

ProStar said:


> A: Own TC
> B: Owen SCS [sic]


TC for sure. Would never want to kick out Phil, though.

@a small kitten if we mention him enough, he might come on the forums.

WYR:
A. Be a cubing YouTuber with 50K+ subscribers
B. Be a world-class solver that holds 1 WR (in any event)


----------



## ProStar (Jun 29, 2020)

BenChristman1 said:


> TC for sure. Would never want to kick out Phil, though.
> 
> @a small kitten if we mention him enough, he might come on the forums.
> 
> ...



50k subs is nothing compared to YT as a whole, so B for sure

WYR:

A. Be Feliks Zemdegs
B. Be Max Park


----------



## chocool6 (Jun 29, 2020)

ProStar said:


> 50k subs is nothing compared to YT as a whole, so B for sure
> 
> WYR:
> 
> ...


I'd rather be Feliks Zemdegs because it must be hard for Max to be autistic and I don't think I would enjoy having a difficult time communicating with people. Nothing against autism here, I have a bit of Asperger but I just wouldn't really enjoy the difficulty of communicating with people if I had autism.

WYR:

A. Get three cubes (any cube) for free

B. Get every single Yuxin cube that exists right now.


----------



## teboecubes (Jun 30, 2020)

chocool6 said:


> I'd rather be Feliks Zemdegs because it must be hard for Max to be autistic and I don't think I would enjoy having a difficult time communicating with people. Nothing against autism here, I have a bit of Asperger but I just wouldn't really enjoy the difficulty of communicating with people if I had autism.
> 
> WYR:
> 
> ...


I originally would have said every YuXin cube, because even though they're not known for their speedcubes, they have big cubes like the 17x17 that normally cost a lot. _But, _they also have a lot of normal things like 2x2s and 3x3s that I don't really need. So I'd go with option A, and REALLY take advantage of it by getting really expensive cubes like the 17x17.

WYR:

A. Go forward 10 years to see what cubing will be like then

or

B. Go back in time 10 years to see what cubing was like back then


----------



## chocool6 (Jun 30, 2020)

teboecubes said:


> I originally would have said every YuXin cube, because even though they're not known for their speedcubes, they have big cubes like the 17x17 that normally cost a lot. _But, _they also have a lot of normal things like 2x2s and 3x3s that I don't really need. So I'd go with option A, and REALLY take advantage of it by getting really expensive cubes like the 17x17.
> 
> WYR:
> 
> ...


I'd rather go 10 years into the future, if you want to know what it was like in the old days you could just ask people.

WYR:

A. Have a cube that was perfect for you (perfect feel, elasticity, tension)

or 

B. Be sub 5


----------



## teboecubes (Jul 1, 2020)

chocool6 said:


> I'd rather go 10 years into the future, if you want to know what it was like in the old days you could just ask people.
> 
> WYR:
> 
> ...


Perfect cube. Just magically being sub 5 takes out the fun of improving, and having a perfect cube pushes how far you can solve with your current skill level

WYR:

A. Be sub-10 (if you’re already sub-10, be sub-5)

or

B. Have 100,000 YouTube subscribers


----------



## White KB (Jul 1, 2020)

I would rather... *thinks for a long while*
be sub-10, because then there might maybe possibly be a chance that I'd end up with 99,999 YouTube subscribers sometime, and even if I don't get the subs, I would just focus on being fast.

Now,
Would You Rather:

A. Get a new PB every solve on every event but it's only better by .01 seconds every time (the first solve on each is 15 minutes long, do the math)

or

B. Hold a WR in Clock but suck at every other event (each time you do a solve it's 1 hour)


----------



## Spacey10 (Jul 17, 2020)

White KB said:


> I would rather... *thinks for a long while*
> be sub-10, because then there might maybe possibly be a chance that I'd end up with 99,999 YouTube subscribers sometime, and even if I don't get the subs, I would just focus on being fast.
> 
> Now,
> ...


A, eventually (approx 90000 solves later) I will average 0 seconds
Would you rather:
A. Use an online cube for an official average or
B. Use a dollar store cube for an official average


----------



## BenChristman1 (Jul 21, 2020)

Spacey10 said:


> A, eventually (approx 90000 solves later) I will average 0 seconds


Next?


----------



## Spacey10 (Jul 21, 2020)

BenChristman1 said:


> Next?


Sorry edited in


----------



## BenChristman1 (Jul 21, 2020)

Spacey10 said:


> Would you rather:
> A. Use an online cube for an official average or
> B. Use a dollar store cube for an official average


If you mean virtual cube, then A for sure because (from what I've heard) the Gan I basically feels like a normal speedcube.

Would you rather:
A. Only be able to watch cubing Twitch streams
B. Only be able to watch cubing YouTube videos


----------



## Spacey10 (Jul 21, 2020)

BenChristman1 said:


> If you mean virtual cube, then A for sure because (from what I've heard) the Gan I basically feels like a normal speedcube.
> 
> Would you rather:
> A. Only be able to watch cubing Twitch streams
> B. Only be able to watch cubing YouTube videos


B. For sure
I meant like a virtual cube, in which you search up RUBIKS cube and it's online
Would you rather:
A. Have a 10000 dollar cubing collection but you are wayyy below par for every event
Or
B. Have a 150 dollar cubing collection but you are a bit slower that Feliks and Max (about 2 to 3 seconds)


----------



## BenChristman1 (Jul 22, 2020)

Spacey10 said:


> I meant like a virtual cube, in which you search up RUBIKS cube and it's online


I would still choose A.


Spacey10 said:


> Would you rather:
> A. Have a 10000 dollar cubing collection but you are wayyy below par for every event
> Or
> B. Have a 150 dollar cubing collection but you are a bit slower that Feliks and Max (about 2 to 3 seconds)


B. It's a lot easier to make money to buy more cubes than it is to improve at cubing, even though averaging 8-9 seconds isn't stupendous.

Would you rather:
A. Keep all of your cubes in one room and you're not allowed to bring them out of said room, unless you are going to a comp.
B. You need to have at least one of each of your main cubes in each room of your house (e.g. 3x3 in bedroom, pyraminx in kitchen, etc.), and you can only take them out of those rooms when you are going to a comp.


----------



## 2018AMSB02 (Jul 22, 2020)

BenChristman1 said:


> I would still choose A.
> 
> B. It's a lot easier to make money to buy more cubes than it is to improve at cubing, even though averaging 8-9 seconds isn't stupendous.
> 
> ...



A 

WYR:
A: Pay double the price for all cubes you buy
B: Not be able to ever buy a random 50% of all puzzles (including future releases)


----------



## Username: Username: (Jul 22, 2020)

PingPongCuber said:


> A
> 
> WYR:
> A: Pay double the price for all cubes you buy
> B: Not be able to ever buy a random 50% of all puzzles (including future releases)


Bruh I'll get A cause I can use my 50% discount on all puzzles and they'll be the same then.

WYR:

1. Have a really low movecount method
2. Have a method with great ergonomics but not so good movecount


----------



## 2018AMSB02 (Jul 22, 2020)

Username: Username: said:


> Bruh I'll get A cause I can use my 50% discount on all puzzles and they'll be the same then.
> 
> WYR:
> 
> ...



2

WYR:
A. get rid of all your cubes 
B. Not be able to get any more cubes


----------



## Spacey10 (Jul 22, 2020)

PingPongCuber said:


> 2
> 
> WYR:
> A. get rid of all your cubes
> B. Not be able to get any more cubes


A. I will get the cubes again
WYR
A. Be sub 8 but your parents' hate cubing
or
B. Average 50 but your parents love cubing (for this one you can only improve to 20 seconds)


----------



## 2018AMSB02 (Jul 22, 2020)

Spacey10 said:


> A. I will get the cubes again
> WYR
> A. Be sub 8 but your parents' hate cubing
> or
> B. Average 50 but your parents love cubing (for this one you can only improve to 20 seconds)



A, I’d deal with it

WYR:
A: Lose your main 3x3 and never be able to get a new one
B: Lose your main 2x2 and 4x4 and Pyraminx and never be able to get a new one


----------



## BenChristman1 (Jul 23, 2020)

PingPongCuber said:


> WYR:
> A: Lose your main 3x3 and never be able to get a new one
> B: Lose your main 2x2 and 4x4 and Pyraminx and never be able to get a new one


A, don't judge, I like 2x2.

(Assume this next one is in a COVID-free world.)
WYR:
A. Go to 5 competitions in 1 year, but they are only local comps (competitor limits 100 or less competitors).
B. Only go to 1 competition in 1 year, but it is Worlds. (Assume you have never been to Worlds before if you have.)


----------



## rusty cuber (Jul 29, 2020)

well i'm already 4 seconds in 2x2 (subtle flex) so i'd be a pro in 4 events i guess

would you rather Have a non cyber following you around and ask stupid questions everytime you hold a cube 
OR
every turn you make your cube has a 10% chance to pop at random the chance never adds up but its always 10%


----------



## Spacey10 (Jul 29, 2020)

rusty cuber said:


> well i'm already 4 seconds in 2x2 (subtle flex) so i'd be a pro in 4 events i guess
> 
> would you rather Have a non cyber following you around and ask stupid questions everytime you hold a cube
> OR
> every turn you make your cube has a 10% chance to pop at random the chance never adds up but its always 10%


The first one definitely



Would you rather use 4lll and f2l or full OLL and PLL but no f2l


----------



## BenChristman1 (Jul 29, 2020)

rusty cuber said:


> well i'm already 4 seconds in 2x2 (subtle flex) so i'd be a pro in 4 events i guess
> 
> would you rather Have a non cyber following you around and ask stupid questions everytime you hold a cube
> OR
> every turn you make your cube has a 10% chance to pop at random the chance never adds up but its always 10%


You didn't answer the question.


BenChristman1 said:


> (Assume this next one is in a COVID-free world.)
> WYR:
> A. Go to 5 competitions in 1 year, but they are only local comps (competitor limits 100 or less competitors).
> B. Only go to 1 competition in 1 year, but it is Worlds. (Assume you have never been to Worlds before if you have.)


----------



## rusty cuber (Jul 29, 2020)

BenChristman1 said:


> You didn't answer the question.



but I said i would be pro in 4 events...


----------



## BenChristman1 (Aug 6, 2020)

rusty cuber said:


> would you rather Have a non cyber following you around and ask stupid questions everytime you hold a cube
> OR
> every turn you make your cube has a 10% chance to pop at random the chance never adds up but its always 10%


Non-cuber

WYR:
A. Hold the 3x3 WR single and average
B. Hold every NR in your country


----------



## 2018AMSB02 (Aug 6, 2020)

BenChristman1 said:


> Non-cuber
> 
> WYR:
> A. Hold the 3x3 WR single and average
> B. Hold every NR in your country



B, as I think most people living in the US would say

WYR:
A: Have to use your right hand for OH
B: Not be able to use your thumbs for 3x3


----------



## teboecubes (Aug 6, 2020)

Right hand for OH, since I don't care too much about OH and can probably get used to it.

WYR:
A: Never be able to attend a WCA comp ever
B: Not be able to cube at all for 1 year


----------



## Spacey10 (Aug 6, 2020)

teboecubes said:


> Right hand for OH, since I don't care too much about OH and can probably get used to it.
> 
> WYR:
> A: Never be able to attend a WCA comp ever
> B: Not be able to cube at all for 1 year


A


WYR:
Only be able to cube while eating...
Or only be able to cube while sleeping
(Remember although you may sleep for longer, you will be more tired)


----------



## 2018AMSB02 (Aug 6, 2020)

Spacey10 said:


> A
> 
> 
> WYR:
> ...



A

WYR:
A: 50% chance of not being able to cube at all for a year
B: 20% chance of not being able to cube at all forever


----------



## Humble Cuber (Aug 6, 2020)

PingPongCuber said:


> A
> 
> WYR:
> A: 50% chance of not being able to cube at all for a year
> B: 20% chance of not being able to cube at all forever


A

WYR:
A: Be the fastest in the world at clock and slow at every other event
B: Be mediocre at all events


----------



## Spacey10 (Aug 6, 2020)

Humble Cuber said:


> A
> 
> WYR:
> A: Be the fastest in the world at clock and slow at every other event
> B: Be mediocre at all events


B cuz I want to improve
WYR
Use cstimer but you are slow (no improvement)
Or
Use a hand watch for a timer (sub 10)


----------



## 2018AMSB02 (Aug 6, 2020)

Spacey10 said:


> B cuz I want to improve
> WYR
> Use cstimer but you are slow (no improvement)
> Or
> Use a hand watch for a timer (sub 10)



B, I did that for my first month of cubing.

WYR:
A: lube all your cubes with superglue
B: forget how to solve all your cubes (you can re-learn)


----------



## Humble Cuber (Aug 6, 2020)

PingPongCuber said:


> B, I did that for my first month of cubing.
> 
> WYR:
> A: lube all your cubes with superglue
> B: forget how to solve all your cubes (you can re-learn)


A, it took me 3 years to get as fast as I am (still not that fast) and I don't wanna spend another 3 years relearning

WYR:
A: get all of your cubes thrown in the garage disposal
B: given to your little sibling to destroy


----------



## Spacey10 (Aug 6, 2020)

Humble Cuber said:


> A, it took me 3 years to get as fast as I am (still not that fast) and I don't wanna spend another 3 years relearning
> 
> WYR:
> A: get all of your cubes thrown in the garage disposal
> B: given to your little sibling to destroy


Sibling, they'll have to pay me 

Wyr
Make a living out of Rubik's cubes youtube
Or
Make a living by breaking world records


----------



## ryan337dogo (Aug 6, 2020)

Spacey10 said:


> Sibling, they'll have to pay me
> 
> Wyr
> Make a living out of Rubik's cubes youtube
> ...


these arent bad but b i guess

WYR
cube for 10 hours straight and get carpal tunnel but get a pb
or
eat 10 cubes and get a wr but a horrible stomach ache


----------



## PetrusQuber (Aug 7, 2020)

A, I would like to live and not die of plastic and metal inside my stomach

WYR
A. Have all the cubes you want but not be able to lube them
B. Get a select few budget cubes, but be able to lube them


----------



## Humble Cuber (Aug 7, 2020)

PetrusQuber said:


> A, I would like to live and not die of plastic and metal inside my stomach
> 
> WYR
> A. Have all the cubes you want but not be able to lube them
> B. Get a select few budget cubes, but be able to lube them


A, if you get the right cube for you, sometimes it doesn't even need to be lubed

WYR
A.Tension your cube to the tightest setting there is (barely can turn)
B. Tension it to the loosest setting there is (pops every solve)


----------



## BenChristman1 (Aug 8, 2020)

Humble Cuber said:


> WYR
> A.Tension your cube to the tightest setting there is (barely can turn)
> B. Tension it to the loosest setting there is (pops every solve)


Tightest, because pops suck.

WYR:
A. Be as good as Max Park
B. Be as good as Stanley Chapel


----------



## SpeedCuberSUB30 (Aug 27, 2020)

BenChristman1 said:


> Tightest, because pops suck.
> 
> WYR:
> A. Be as good as Max Park
> B. Be as good as Stanley Chapel


A. Be as good as Max Park

WYR:
A. Have only one cube of your choice forever(you can't buy a new one nor any lube)
B. Have any cube you want *but of Rubik's brand*(you can buy lubes from other companies but not cubes from companies other than Rubik's)


----------



## BenChristman1 (Aug 28, 2020)

SpeedCuberSUB30 said:


> A. Be as good as Max Park
> 
> WYR:
> A. Have only one cube of your choice forever(you can't buy a new one nor any lube)
> B. Have any cube you want *but of Rubik's brand*(you can buy lubes from other companies but not cubes from companies other than Rubik's)


Rubik's, eventually their hardware might be somewhat decent.

WYR:
A. Only be able to do NxN events (2x2-7x7)
B. Only be able to do side events (Pyraminx, Megaminx, Skewb, Square-1, and clock)
C. Only be able to do the other events (3x3 OH, 3x3 FMC, 3x3-5x5 BLD)


----------



## White KB (Sep 8, 2020)

Only NxN; it would kill me if I couldn't do a 2-3-4-5-6-7 relay.

WYR:
1. Have the biggest cube collection in the world but be absolutely terrible at WCA events (you can't get faster), OR
2. Be super fast but the only cubes you have are your mains (you can't get more unless one of your cubes breaks and you're replacing it)


----------



## BenChristman1 (Sep 9, 2020)

White KB said:


> Only NxN; it would kill me if I couldn't do a 2-3-4-5-6-7 relay.
> 
> WYR:
> 1. Have the biggest cube collection in the world but be absolutely terrible at WCA events (you can't get faster), OR
> 2. Be super fast but the only cubes you have are your mains (you can't get more unless one of your cubes breaks and you're replacing it)


B, if I wanted a new cube, I’d just break it on purpose.  

WYR:
A. Add Redi Cube to the WCA
B. Add FTO to the WCA


----------



## White KB (Sep 10, 2020)

Redi Cube all the way.

WYR:
1. Have to make the WCA all over again, which takes forever and leaves you jobless for 2 years but be really famous because there are hundreds of thousands of people in it, or
2. be the only actual competitor in the WCA and not be famous, but be rich


----------



## SpeedCuberSUB30 (Sep 10, 2020)

White KB said:


> Redi Cube all the way.
> 
> WYR:
> 1. Have to make the WCA all over again, which takes forever and leaves you jobless for 2 years but be really famous because there are hundreds of thousands of people in it, or
> 2. be the only actual competitor in the WCA and not be famous, but be rich


2.be the only actual competitor in the WCA and not be famous, but be rich

I would make a new cubing community for comps like the WCA because I would be rich

WYR:
1. Average 5 seconds on 3x3 and have only 1 3x3 for the rest life
2. Average 1 minutes on 3x3 but have as many 3x3s as you want for free.(You can't improve)


----------



## White KB (Sep 11, 2020)

Definitely 1. I want infinite 3x3s, but if you can't solve them fast ... meh.

WYR:
Speak Spanish when all the improvement videos in the world are in English (you can't learn English), but have 30 hours a day to practice,
or
Speak all the languages and watch all the improvement videos but you only have 1 hour a day to practice

(The first one is obviously hypothetical, there are usually only 24 hours in a day)


----------



## SpeedCuberSUB30 (Sep 12, 2020)

White KB said:


> Definitely 1. I want infinite 3x3s, but if you can't solve them fast ... meh.
> 
> WYR:
> Speak Spanish when all the improvement videos in the world are in English (you can't learn English), but have 30 hours a day to practice,
> ...


2nd ofcourse


----------



## Spacey10 (Sep 12, 2020)

SpeedCuberSUB30 said:


> 2nd ofcourse


Next?


----------



## BenChristman1 (Sep 14, 2020)

White KB said:


> WYR:
> Speak Spanish when all the improvement videos in the world are in English (you can't learn English), but have 30 hours a day to practice,
> or
> Speak all the languages and watch all the improvement videos but you only have 1 hour a day to practice
> ...


2nd one

WYR:
A. Use Petrus
B. Use ZZ
(If one of these is your main method, you'r not allowed to answer this.)


----------



## SpeedCuberSUB30 (Sep 14, 2020)

BenChristman1 said:


> 2nd one
> 
> WYR:
> A. Use Petrus
> ...


B of course because I am trash at blockbuilding.

WYR:
A. Use Beginner's Method
B. Use Ortega on 3x3(If you don't know what that is check out Cubing Encoded's video on it)


----------



## BenChristman1 (Sep 15, 2020)

SpeedCuberSUB30 said:


> B of course because I am trash at blockbuilding.
> 
> WYR:
> A. Use Beginner's Method
> B. Use Ortega on 3x3(If you don't know what that is check out Cubing Encoded's video on it)


Beginner's

WYR:
A. Hold the WR for most cubes solved while running a 5K
B. Hold the WR for most cubes solved underwater in one breath
(GWR just made a video a couple days ago that had both of these in it.)


----------



## Humble Cuber (Nov 12, 2020)

BenChristman1 said:


> Beginner's
> 
> WYR:
> A. Hold the WR for most cubes solved while running a 5K
> ...


B. Because then I could beat Kevin Hays in something
WYR:
A. Play Frisbee with your main Clock
B. Use your Main 3x3 as a baseball


----------



## BenChristman1 (Nov 12, 2020)

Humble Cuber said:


> B. Because then I could beat Kevin Hays in something
> WYR:
> A. Play Frisbee with your main Clock
> B. Use your Main 3x3 as a baseball


Frisbee, because there is a 99.999% chance of wrecking a 3x3 if you hit it full-force with a baseball bat, but as long as you don’t drop the clock, then it won’t get wrecked.

WYR:
A. Have to solve a 19x19 in one sitting
B. Have to watch 10 of your cubes get ran over by a train


----------



## MJS Cubing (Nov 13, 2020)

Solve the 19x19, unless the cubes getting run over were 10 of my finest Rubik’s brands

WYR
A. Use your favorite cube underwater in salt water
B. Solve every puzzle in your collection in one sitting (this could vary, depending on collection size)


----------



## BenChristman1 (Nov 13, 2020)

MJS Cubing said:


> Solve the 19x19, unless the cubes getting run over were 10 of my finest Rubik’s brands
> 
> WYR
> A. Use your favorite cube underwater in salt water
> B. Solve every puzzle in your collection in one sitting (this could vary, depending on collection size)


B, because I only have about 50 cubes.

WYR:
A. Put sand in your main 3x3
B. Burn all of your lube


----------



## MJS Cubing (Nov 13, 2020)

BenChristman1 said:


> B, because I only have about 50 cubes.
> 
> WYR:
> A. Put sand in your main 3x3
> B. Burn all of your lube


Put sand in my cube, then I would just clean it out and re lube it.

WYR
A. Burn your main 3x3
B. Burn every cube except your main 3x3


----------



## BenChristman1 (Nov 13, 2020)

MJS Cubing said:


> Put sand in my cube, then I would just clean it out and re lube it.
> 
> WYR
> A. Burn your main 3x3
> B. Burn every cube except your main 3x3


A, because it's way cheaper to replace my 3x3 than it is all my other cubes.

WYR:
A. Solve cubes while playing basketball
B. Solve cubes while playing soccer


----------



## MJS Cubing (Nov 13, 2020)

BenChristman1 said:


> B, because it's way cheaper to replace my 3x3 than it is all my other cubes.
> 
> WYR:
> A. Solve cubes while playing basketball
> B. Solve cubes while playing soccer


B, Soccer, because you can use your hands. Btw I think u meant A.

WYR
A. be sponsored by any cube shop you want but be slow
B. be a world class cuber but not be sponsored.


----------



## abunickabhi (Nov 13, 2020)

A. Get 100 points score in MBLD.
B. Get sub-2 in 5BLD event.


----------



## MJS Cubing (Nov 13, 2020)

abunickabhi said:


> A. Get 100 points score in MBLD.
> B. Get sub-2 in 5BLD event.


Get sub 2 ig.

WYR
A. Be the best at 1 event but suck at all others
B. Be decent at all events


----------



## PetrusQuber (Nov 13, 2020)

MJS Cubing said:


> Get sub 2 ig.
> 
> WYR
> A. Be the best at 1 event but suck at all others
> B. Be decent at all events


I’d prefer A I think, to show off lol.

WYR
A. Eat all of your cubes
B. Quit cubing


----------



## MJS Cubing (Nov 13, 2020)

PetrusQuber said:


> I’d prefer A I think, to show off lol.
> 
> WYR
> A. Eat all of your cubes
> B. Quit cubing


B. I’d just quit cubing for a day lol

WYR
A. Be sponsored by The Cubicle
B. Be sponsored by Speedcubeshop


----------



## BenChristman1 (Nov 14, 2020)

MJS Cubing said:


> B. I’d just quit cubing for a day lol
> 
> WYR
> A. Be sponsored by The Cubicle
> B. Be sponsored by Speedcubeshop


A, because everyone knows that SCS just copies TC's ideas.

WYR:
A. Get a Rubik's Connected
B. Get a Gan I v2
(assume price isn't an issue)


----------



## Owen Morrison (Nov 14, 2020)

Humble Cuber said:


> A, because there is less bugs in the app
> 
> Also SCS didn't coppy the cubicle, speedcubeshop started a couple years before TC and they started doing custom setup cubes before the cubicle did


He is probably referring to things like magnetizing cubes.


----------



## MJS Cubing (Nov 18, 2020)

Ok back to would you rather 

WYR
Eat a cube
Eat a cockroach


----------



## Humble Cuber (Nov 18, 2020)

MJS Cubing said:


> Ok back to would you rather
> 
> WYR
> Eat a cube
> Eat a cockroach


Eat a cockroach, some places in the world actually sell roasted cockroaches, from what I've heard they're actually not that bad.

WYR:
Put ketchup in your main 3x3
Put relish in your main 4x4


----------



## MJS Cubing (Nov 18, 2020)

put ketchup in my 3x3, because it’s easier to take apart and clean a 3x3

WYR
Eat you main 3x3
Reassemble the 22x22 fail


----------



## White KB (Nov 19, 2020)

Reassemble the 22x22 fail; I don't want to die eating polypropylene, high impact polystyrene, and high density polyethylene. (Copy-and-pasted, btw)

WYR:
Eat 30cc of Lube, or
Be threatened by a random stranger that you have to solve a cube in under (insert a time that you only get ~20% of the time) seconds, or die of a painful death


----------



## Owen Morrison (Nov 19, 2020)

White KB said:


> Reassemble the 22x22 fail; I don't want to die eating polypropylene, high impact polystyrene, and high density polyethylene. (Copy-and-pasted, btw)
> 
> WYR:
> Eat 30cc of Lube, or
> Be threatened by a random stranger that you have to solve a cube in under (insert a time that you only get ~20% of the time) seconds, or die of a painful death


I would drink the lube and get tons of views on yt for doing it.

WYR:
A: Reassemble a 4x4, or
B: Reassemble a 5x5


----------



## White KB (Nov 19, 2020)

Easy, 5x5. 4x4 is even-layered. I _hate_ reassembling even-layered cubes.

WYR:
Be sponsored, but have to do 250 solves a day, every single day, with no exceptions, or
Not be sponsored


----------



## rusty cuber (Nov 19, 2020)

i would, mostly because you can grind out 2x2 and pyraminx solves

WYR:
Only be able to solve fmc
or
forget how to solve a cube and everything you know about cubing methods


----------



## MJS Cubing (Nov 23, 2020)

rusty cuber said:


> i would, mostly because you can grind out 2x2 and pyraminx solves
> 
> WYR:
> Only be able to solve fmc
> ...


Forget cubing, because what’s the point of knowing it all if you just do fmc. I rather re learn

WYR
Reassemble a 19x19
smash your main 3x3 with a hammer


----------



## rusty cuber (Nov 24, 2020)

i'd rather smash my main 3x3 because like 19x19 would be hell

WYR
eat the examinx
OR
only be able to do 5x5 for the rest of your life using the rubiks brand


----------



## PetrusQuber (Nov 24, 2020)

I don’t wanna die thank you very much.
Unless it’s one of those cake cubes.
B

WYR
Become Max Park
OR
Become Stanley Chapel


----------



## BenChristman1 (Nov 26, 2020)

PetrusQuber said:


> I don’t wanna die thank you very much.
> Unless it’s one of those cake cubes.
> B
> 
> ...


Scapel FTW!!! (partly because of all the challenges that come with having autism)

WYR:
A. Play basketball with a 19x19
B. Have to disassemble and reassemble the 19x19 in one sitting


----------



## MJS Cubing (Nov 30, 2020)

BenChristman1 said:


> Scapel FTW!!! (partly because of all the challenges that come with having autism)
> 
> WYR:
> A. Play basketball with a 19x19
> B. Have to disassemble and reassemble the 19x19 in one sitting


I'd rather reassemble the 19x19, because you would reassemble it playing basketball anyway.

WYR
A. Double all of your times without being able to improve
B. Only be able to use a Rubik's brand


----------



## Nir1213 (Dec 2, 2020)

MJS Cubing said:


> I'd rather reassemble the 19x19, because you would reassemble it playing basketball anyway.
> 
> WYR
> A. Double all of your times without being able to improve
> B. Only be able to use a Rubik's brand


B. I could modify the rubiks brand to make it a bit more bearable.

WYR

solve the cube sub 7 consistently, but with greasy hands which makes the cube dirty

OR

solve the cube only sub 30, never will improve, however your hands are clean.


----------



## rusty cuber (Dec 3, 2020)

Nir1213 said:


> B. I could modify the rubiks brand to make it a bit more bearable.
> 
> WYR
> 
> ...


 i'm already at number 2 so i guess that's what i'll go with

WYR
Do all your solves underwater
OR
Lube your cube with melted cheese


----------



## MJS Cubing (Dec 3, 2020)

rusty cuber said:


> i'm already at number 2 so i guess that's what i'll go with
> 
> WYR
> Do all your solves underwater
> ...


Lube my cube with cheese. I’d just clean it out and lube it normally

WYR
Eat a 3x3
Drink a 3cc lube bottle


----------



## Owen Morrison (Dec 3, 2020)

MJS Cubing said:


> Lube my cube with cheese. I’d just clean it out and lube it normally
> 
> WYR
> Eat a 3x3
> Drink a 3cc lube bottle


I don't want to die so 3cc lube bottle.

WYR:
A. Get the cube case that comes with the 11 M Pro for free.
or
B. Get a $5 mystery box on The Cubicle for free.


----------



## IisCuber (Dec 3, 2020)

Owen Morrison said:


> I don't want to die so 3cc lube bottle.
> 
> WYR:
> A. Get the cube case that comes with the 11 M Pro for free.
> ...


I would rather get the cube case with the 11 M Pro for free

WYR
A.Get amazing times but only solve 3X3
or
B.Get bad times but you can solve any puzzle.


----------



## MJS Cubing (Dec 4, 2020)

IisCuber said:


> I would rather get the cube case with the 11 M Pro for free
> 
> WYR
> A.Get amazing times but only solve 3X3
> ...


Good times on 3x3.
WYR
Only be good at 2x2 
Only be good at 4x4


----------



## BenChristman1 (Dec 5, 2020)

MJS Cubing said:


> Good times on 3x3.
> WYR
> Only be good at 2x2
> Only be good at 4x4


2x2, because it’s already the event that I practice the most anyway.

WYR:
A. Be a (cubing) YouTuber with 100K subscribers
B. Be a (cubing) Twitch streamer with 5,000 (and counting) followers (I’m not sure what a reasonable number is, but just whatever is about equivalent to 100K YT subs)


----------



## MJS Cubing (Dec 5, 2020)

BenChristman1 said:


> 2x2, because it’s already the event that I practice the most anyway.
> 
> WYR:
> A. Be a (cubing) YouTuber with 100K subscribers
> B. Be a (cubing) Twitch streamer with 5,000 (and counting) followers (I’m not sure what a reasonable number is, but just whatever is about equivalent to 100K YT subs)


Be a youtuber. I used to be one, and I liked doing it, but I just don't have enough time.

WYR
Quit your main event
Only be able to practice your least favorite event


----------



## BenChristman1 (Dec 5, 2020)

MJS Cubing said:


> Be a youtuber. I used to be one, and I liked doing it, but I just don't have enough time.


Next?


----------



## MJS Cubing (Dec 5, 2020)

BenChristman1 said:


> Next?


edited


----------



## DNF_Cuber (Dec 7, 2020)

MJS Cubing said:


> Quit your main event
> Only be able to practice your least favorite event


quit my main event, I would rather not do 3x3 than only do skweeb
Next: would you rather use a V-cube for all your main nxn's or an original dayan guhong for 3x3 and not do other NxNs


----------



## ProStar (Dec 7, 2020)

DNF_Cuber said:


> quit my main event, I would rather not do 3x3 than only do skweeb



Next?


----------



## DNF_Cuber (Dec 7, 2020)

ProStar said:


> Next?


I edited


DNF_Cuber said:


> Next: would you rather use a V-cube for all your main nxn's or an original dayan guhong for 3x3 and not do other NxNs


----------



## MJS Cubing (Dec 14, 2020)

DNF_Cuber said:


> quit my main event, I would rather not do 3x3 than only do skweeb
> Next: would you rather use a V-cube for all your main nxn's or an original dayan guhong for 3x3 and not do other NxNs


Just main a guhong

WYR
Main a Guhong V1 and why 
Or
A Zanchi V1 and why


----------



## DNF_Cuber (Dec 14, 2020)

MJS Cubing said:


> Just main a guhong
> 
> WYR
> Main a Guhong V1 and why
> ...


Zhanchi easily. It was better and it had torpedoes.
Would you rather: 
Have an 11 m pro (or any modern 3x3 you want to main) that pops every solve
or
have an AV that doesn't pop at all(alpha 5)


----------



## MJS Cubing (Dec 14, 2020)

DNF_Cuber said:


> Zhanchi easily. It was better and it had torpedoes.
> Would you rather:
> Have an 11 m pro (or any modern 3x3 you want to main) that pops every solve
> or
> have an AV that doesn't pop at all(alpha 5)


Alpha V, although this popping scenario is opposite of reality.

WYR
Only be able to main cubes that were made before 2012
Only be able to main the cheapest cubes


----------



## DNF_Cuber (Dec 14, 2020)

MJS Cubing said:


> Alpha V, although this popping scenario is opposite of reality.
> 
> WYR
> Only be able to main cubes that were made before 2012
> Only be able to main the cheapest cubes


the popping thing was intentionally backwards

I would main the cheapest cubes.'
Would you rather:
Have a stackmat that needed your forehead on the pads to start(and no normal timer)
or
have a 15 digit timer and have to type every digit in each solve?


----------



## MJS Cubing (Dec 14, 2020)

DNF_Cuber said:


> the popping thing was intentionally backwards
> 
> I would main the cheapest cubes.'
> Would you rather:
> ...


15 digit timer, I’m not putting my face on a timer

WYR
Be the highest in messages
Be highest in reaction score


----------



## DNF_Cuber (Dec 15, 2020)

MJS Cubing said:


> WYR
> Be the highest in messages
> Be highest in reaction score


Messages, because reactolutions are controversial
would you rather:
eat a dozen donuts in 10 minutes
or
eat an 8" diameter one layer cake in 15 minutes.


----------



## MJS Cubing (Dec 16, 2020)

DNF_Cuber said:


> Messages, because reactolutions are controversial
> would you rather:
> eat a dozen donuts in 10 minutes
> or
> eat an 8" diameter one layer cake in 15 minutes.


Eat the donuts. I can down a donut in 30 seconds

WYR
main a Rubiks brand
not do your favorite event


----------



## BenChristman1 (Dec 16, 2020)

MJS Cubing said:


> Eat the donuts. I can down a donut in 30 seconds
> 
> WYR
> main a Rubiks brand
> not do your favorite event


Not do my favorite event, because there are plenty others that I could do instead. My 11,200+ 2x2 solves would kinda go to waste, though.

WYR:
A. Main a Rubik's 3x3
B. Main a Rubik's 2x2, 4x4, and 5x5


----------



## DNF_Cuber (Dec 16, 2020)

BenChristman1 said:


> WYR:
> A. Main a Rubik's 3x3
> B. Main a Rubik's 2x2, 4x4, and 5x5


main a rubik's 3x3, because it is just one event, and the rubiks 4x4 is possibly even worse than the YLM M @MJS Cubing
WYR:
1.Practice your least favorite event 1 hour for every hour you did your favorite
2. Be forced to switch 3x3 methods forever


----------



## trangium (Dec 16, 2020)

DNF_Cuber said:


> main a rubik's 3x3, because it is just one event, and the rubiks 4x4 is possibly even worse than the YLM M @MJS Cubing
> WYR:
> 1.Practice your least favorite event 1 hour for every hour you did your favorite
> 2. Be forced to switch 3x3 methods forever


Definitely be forced to switch 3x3 methods forever, because both CFOP and Roux are really good. 

WYR:
1. Get Nb perms 18 times as often as usual (goes from a 1 in 72 chance of Nb to a 1 in 4 chance of Nb)
2. Be forced to use this alg whenever you get an Nb perm: (R2 D2 F D' F D2 R D R2 D' F U2 D' R2 D B2)126, or get a DNF


----------



## DNF_Cuber (Dec 16, 2020)

trangium said:


> Definitely be forced to switch 3x3 methods forever, because both CFOP and Roux are really good.
> 
> WYR:
> 1. Get Nb perms 18 times as often as usual (goes from a 1 in 72 chance of Nb to a 1 in 4 chance of Nb)
> 2. Be forced to use this alg whenever you get an Nb perm: (R2 D2 F D' F D2 R D R2 D' F U2 D' R2 D B2)126, or get a DNF


DNF or bad alg for sure
WYR:
1.never get your favorite pll
2.get your favorite PLL 1/2 as often as nb perm


----------



## ProStar (Dec 17, 2020)

DNF_Cuber said:


> WYR:
> 1.never get your favorite pll
> 2.get your favorite PLL 1/2 as often as nb perm



Never get my favorite PLL. None of my PLLs are specifically faster than others. Also, I could just convincingly lie and say that the Nb perm is my favorite PLL

WYR
A: Beat Feliks in a H2H (3x3)
B: Beat Max in a H2H (3x3)


----------



## DNF_Cuber (Dec 17, 2020)

ProStar said:


> Never get my favorite PLL. None of my PLLs are specifically faster than others. Also, I could just convincingly lie and say that the Nb perm is my favorite PLL
> 
> WYR
> A: Beat Feliks in a H2H (3x3)
> B: Beat Max in a H2H (3x3)


Feliks, he is still the 3x3 GOAT and always will be prob
WYR:
Have 3 seconds of inspection for 3x3 
OR
Have to start the timer with your feet


----------



## ProStar (Dec 17, 2020)

DNF_Cuber said:


> WYR:
> Have 3 seconds of inspection for 3x3
> OR
> Have to start the timer with your feet



100% start the timer with my feet, it allows me to be holding the cube in my hand and get a huge advantage, especially for 2x2

WYR:
Only do Clock
Not do any WCA puzzles


----------



## DNF_Cuber (Dec 17, 2020)

ProStar said:


> WYR:
> Only do Clock
> Not do any WCA puzzles


Only do clock.
WYR
have chewed gum in the core of all your mains(every event)
or
Have all your 3x3s encased in cement and not be able to buy anymore for 3 months


----------



## ProStar (Dec 17, 2020)

DNF_Cuber said:


> Only do clock.
> WYR
> have chewed gum in the core of all your mains(every event)
> or
> Have all your 3x3s encased in cement and not be able to buy anymore for 3 months



Have all cemented 3x3s, I have very strong hands.

WYR:
Use ZZ
OR
Use Petrus


----------



## DNF_Cuber (Dec 17, 2020)

ProStar said:


> I have very strong hands.


I meant like they are in concrete, unretrievable.


ProStar said:


> WYR:
> Use ZZ
> OR
> Use Petrus


Use ZZ, I already do for OH
WYR:
eat a center piece + screw and spring of a 3x3
or 
eat 2 dedges of a 4x4


----------



## ProStar (Dec 18, 2020)

DNF_Cuber said:


> I meant like they are in concrete, unretrievable.



*I have a jackhammer*


----------



## BenChristman1 (Feb 18, 2021)

DNF_Cuber said:


> I meant like they are in concrete, unretrievable.
> 
> Use ZZ, I already do for OH
> WYR:
> ...


Stop it with the eating things.

WYR:
A. Use a dry and sandy 3x3
B. Use a really, really gummy 3x3


----------



## 2018AMSB02 (Feb 18, 2021)

BenChristman1 said:


> Stop it with the eating things.
> 
> WYR:
> A. Use a dry and sandy 3x3
> B. Use a really, really gummy 3x3



Dry and sandy.

WYR:
A) Receive the original cube that Erno Rubik made
B) Receive a cube from 3 years in the future


----------



## BenChristman1 (Feb 18, 2021)

PingPongCuber said:


> Dry and sandy.
> 
> WYR:
> A) Receive the original cube that Erno Rubik made
> B) Receive a cube from 3 years in the future


A, because I think that cubes in 3 years won’t be too different from cubes now.

WYR:
A. Add 8x8 and 9x9 to the WCA
B. Add 6BLD and 7BLD to the WCA
(both of these are terrible ideas, by the way)


----------



## 2018AMSB02 (Feb 18, 2021)

BenChristman1 said:


> A, because I think that cubes in 3 years won’t be too different from cubes now.
> 
> WYR:
> A. Add 8x8 and 9x9 to the WCA
> ...



I agree that both are terrible ideas, but I would choose B because I think I’m very good at big BLD (by that I mean I can do it lol).


WYR:
A) Use a 4x4 for your official 2x2 solves 
B) Use a 6x6 for your official 3x3 solves


----------



## DNF_Cuber (Feb 18, 2021)

PingPongCuber said:


> WYR:
> A) Use a 4x4 for your official 2x2 solves
> B) Use a 6x6 for your official 3x3 solves


A, because 4x4 hardware is better than 6x6
WYR:
A: Only Use a store with good prices but 3 month shipping
B; only use a store with prices 10x higher than normal but instant shipping.


----------



## duckyisepic (Feb 18, 2021)

DNF_Cuber said:


> A, because 4x4 hardware is better than 6x6
> WYR:
> A: Only Use a store with good prices but 3 month shipping
> B; only use a store with prices 10x higher than normal but instant shipping.


that's a hard choice but i gotta go with A since I'm broke and have a "somewhat good" patience.

WYR:
A.)only solve/practise clock for a whole month (you can't practise any other events)
B.) or solve/practise square-1 for a whole month


----------



## 2018AMSB02 (Feb 18, 2021)

duckyisepic said:


> that's a hard choice but i gotta go with A since I'm broke and have a "somewhat good" patience.
> 
> WYR:
> A.)only solve/practise clock for a whole month (you can't practise any other events)
> B.) or solve/practise square-1 for a whole month



B, clock is fun and all but still quite trivial.

WYR:
A. DaYan makes a new Squan 
B. YJ makes a MGC clock 

I will judge your answer, more alphabetical answers are better


----------



## duckyisepic (Feb 18, 2021)

PingPongCuber said:


> B, clock is fun and all but still quite trivial.
> 
> WYR:
> A. DaYan makes a new Squan
> ...


A: I'll pick A. Dayan is lately making really nice cubes, like their megaminx and the guhong v4 m, and i'll love to see a squan from them.

WYR:

A.) Use the FanXin magnetic 3x3 as your main
B.) Or use the Rubik's speed


----------



## 2018AMSB02 (Feb 18, 2021)

duckyisepic said:


> A: I'll pick A. Dayan is lately making really nice cubes, like their megaminx and the guhong v4 m, and i'll love to see a squan from them.
> 
> WYR:
> 
> ...



(Good choice) A, some people like it, it is a more modern speedcube in my opinion and could be made good.

WYR:
A. Meet Patrick Ponce
B. Meet Drew Brads


----------



## DNF_Cuber (Feb 18, 2021)

PingPongCuber said:


> WYR:
> A. Meet Patrick Ponce
> B. Meet Drew Brads


A, Because I don't care about pyra
WYR:
A. Use Beginner method on 3x3 (for the rest of your life)
B. Learn full zbll before you did a single solve.


----------



## rubik2005 (Feb 18, 2021)

PingPongCuber said:


> (Good choice) A, some people like it, it is a more modern speedcube in my opinion and could be made good.
> 
> WYR:
> A. Meet Patrick Ponce
> B. Meet Drew Brads


B. _No offense Patrick_. I want to meet Drew mainly because he lives in Costa Rica, and I just want to talk to him about that and have a conversation with him in Spanish. But both of them are cool people.

WYR:
A. Own a cube store and never cube again
B. Cube with only the puzzles you have right now for the rest of your life.


----------



## DNF_Cuber (Feb 18, 2021)

rubik2005 said:


> B. _No offense Patrick_. I want to meet Drew mainly because he lives in Costa Rica, and I just want to talk to him about that and have a conversation with him in Spanish. But both of them are cool people.
> 
> WYR:
> A. Own a cube store and never cube again
> B. Cube with only the puzzles you have right now for the rest of your life.


you got Ninja'd


----------



## duckyisepic (Feb 18, 2021)

DNF_Cuber said:


> A, Because I don't care about pyra
> WYR:
> A. Use Beginner method on 3x3 (for the rest of your life)
> B. Learn full zbll before you did a single solve.


b: I don't wanna be a beginner forever but I'll die due to the cause of learning 493 algs.


----------



## DNF_Cuber (Feb 18, 2021)

duckyisepic said:


> b: I don't wanna be a beginner forever but I'll die due to the cause of learning 493 algs.


what is the next question?


----------



## duckyisepic (Feb 18, 2021)

DNF_Cuber said:


> what is the next question?


oops, forgot to add a question mb

WYR:

a.) Use only Gan's puzzles for the rest of your life
b.) Or use only Moyu's puzzles for the rest of your life 

(I'll pick b cus I love moyu)


----------



## u Cube (Feb 18, 2021)

duckyisepic said:


> oops, forgot to add a question mb
> 
> WYR:
> 
> ...


only use moyu because they have better cubes for all the events and gan cubes are bad for roux

WYR:
1. Immediately start averaging 6.3 right now but you won't improve any after that
2. Average whatever you average right now for the next 5 years but then immediately start averaging low 5s and you're able to improve more


----------



## DNF_Cuber (Feb 19, 2021)

u Cube said:


> WYR:
> 1. Immediately start averaging 6.3 right now but you won't improve any after that
> 2. Average whatever you average right now for the next 5 years but then immediately start averaging low 5s and you're able to improve more


A, because I won't be cubing in 5 years prob
WYR:
A. Only practice on one puzzle for a given hour (3x3 at 6 am, etc.)
B. Only practice in 5 minute increments with 25 minutes of break.


----------



## duckyisepic (Feb 19, 2021)

DNF_Cuber said:


> A, because I won't be cubing in 5 years prob
> WYR:
> A. Only practice on one puzzle for a given hour (3x3 at 6 am, etc.)
> B. Only practice in 5 minute increments with 25 minutes of break.


A: since I practise like 3x3 for 2 hours lol

WYR:

a.) Hold the WR single for 3x3
b.) Or hold the WR average for 3x3


----------



## DNF_Cuber (Feb 19, 2021)

duckyisepic said:


> WYR:
> 
> a.) Hold the WR single for 3x3
> b.) Or hold the WR average for 3x3


B duh cause nobody looks up to yusheng du
WYR: 
A)Orange Hoodie
B)Yellow Shorts


----------



## duckyisepic (Feb 19, 2021)

DNF_Cuber said:


> B duh cause nobody looks up to yusheng du
> WYR:
> A)Orange Hoodie
> B)Yellow Shorts


A cus I like hoodies and yellow shorts look bad on me 

WYR:

a.) Get free timing equipments (like stackmat timer, a nice mat, and a custom cube cover) and lubes, but pay for cubes
b.) Or get free cubes, but pay for timing equipments and lube


----------



## DNF_Cuber (Feb 19, 2021)

duckyisepic said:


> WYR:
> 
> a.) Get free timing equipments (like stackmat timer, a nice mat, and a custom cube cover) and lubes, but pay for cubes
> b.) Or get free cubes, but pay for timing equipments and lube


B, because I don't really buy that many non cube cubing supplies.
WYR
A) Use your least favorite brand, but have infinite free cubes from them
B) use your normal brands but you can only get a cube every 6 months.


----------



## duckyisepic (Feb 19, 2021)

DNF_Cuber said:


> B, because I don't really buy that many non cube cubing supplies.
> WYR
> A) Use your least favorite brand, but have infinite free cubes from them
> B) use your normal brands but you can only get a cube every 6 months.



B cus the last time I got a cube from my favourite brand, it was 2019. 

WYR:

a.) Use the yj mgc elite 2x2 as your main
b.) Or use the dayan tengyun 2x2


----------



## DNF_Cuber (Feb 19, 2021)

duckyisepic said:


> WYR:
> 
> a.) Use the yj mgc elite 2x2 as your main
> b.) Or use the dayan tengyun 2x2


probably the Mgc elite 
WYR:
A) Get a 7x7 WR single
B) Get a Clock WR average


----------



## duckyisepic (Feb 19, 2021)

DNF_Cuber said:


> probably the Mgc elite
> WYR:
> A) Get a 7x7 WR single
> B) Get a Clock WR average


get the 7x7 wr single cus its a bit more popular that clock

WYR:

a.) Bring back feet to wca
b.) or bring back rubik's magic


----------



## DNF_Cuber (Feb 19, 2021)

duckyisepic said:


> WYR:
> 
> a.) Bring back feet to wca
> b.) or bring back rubik's magic


A, that's not even a question
WYR:
A) main a cube of your choice for 3 events and not do the others
B) Main the first cube produced for every event.


----------



## Cubing Forever (Jun 17, 2021)

DNF_Cuber said:


> A, that's not even a question
> WYR:
> A) main a cube of your choice for 3 events and not do the others
> B) Main the first cube produced for every event.


A

WYR:
OLL skip into N perm 
Dot OLL into PLL skip
Flipped edge LS into LL Skip


----------



## ProStar (Jun 17, 2021)

Cubing Forever said:


> A
> 
> WYR:
> OLL skip into N perm
> ...



Dot OLLs aren't that bad, so B

WYR:
Do 4BLD only
Do MBLD only


----------



## BenChristman1 (Jun 17, 2021)

ProStar said:


> Dot OLLs aren't that bad, so B
> 
> WYR:
> Do 4BLD only
> Do MBLD only


B, because MBLD is way more impressive in my opinion.

Would you rather
A. Have to take a month-long break from cubing during your “prime”
B. Have to take a year-long break from cubing whenever you want


----------



## ProStar (Jun 17, 2021)

BenChristman1 said:


> Would you rather
> A. Have to take a month-long break from cubing during your “prime”
> B. Have to take a year-long break from cubing whenever you want



A, I already did that 

WYR:
A. Know ZBLL and use Roux-ZB
B. Know 2LLL and use CFOP


----------



## teboecubes (Jun 18, 2021)

ProStar said:


> A, I already did that
> 
> WYR:
> A. Know ZBLL and use Roux-ZB
> B. Know 2LLL and use CFOP


Know 2LLL and use CFOP, cause I already mostly do. All this would change is that I would know the couple of OLL cases I havent bothered to learn

WYR:
A. Be sponsored by a cube store/manufacturer for your YouTube channel
or
B. Be sponsored by a cube store/manufacturer for being fast?


----------



## BenChristman1 (Jun 19, 2021)

teboecubes said:


> Know 2LLL and use CFOP, cause I already mostly do. All this would change is that I would know the couple of OLL cases I havent bothered to learn
> 
> WYR:
> A. Be sponsored by a cube store/manufacturer for your YouTube channel
> ...


B, because then if you upload fast solves, you will probably have a decently large YT channel as well.

WYR:
A. Own the entire 1x1-19x19 collection (excluding 16 and 18)
B. Own the 33x33


----------



## CubeRed (Aug 11, 2021)

BenChristman1 said:


> B, because then if you upload fast solves, you will probably have a decently large YT channel as well.
> 
> WYR:
> A. Own the entire 1x1-19x19 collection (excluding 16 and 18)
> B. Own the 33x33


Own the 1x1 - 19x19 so I can flex on my friends

WYR:
A Use water based lube for the rest of your life
B Don't use lube at all


----------



## White KB (Aug 12, 2021)

CubeRed said:


> Own the 1x1 - 19x19 so I can flex on my friends
> 
> WYR:
> A Use water based lube for the rest of your life
> B Don't use lube at all


A. I only have GAN lube, and I'm pretty sure it's water-based.. I could go without another lube pretty easily.

WYR:
A Never go to a competition, or
B Go to every competition that occurs in the world, excluding ones that it's impossible to go to because of another competition


----------



## CubeRed (Aug 12, 2021)

White KB said:


> A. I only have GAN lube, and I'm pretty sure it's water-based.. I could go without another lube pretty easily.
> 
> WYR:
> A Never go to a competition, or
> B Go to every competition that occurs in the world, excluding ones that it's impossible to go to because of another competition


I would never go to a comp, practice like crazy and be the next jperm

WYR:
A Get a YTUWR in a livestream
B Beat Feliks Zemdegs in a Ao5 battle


----------



## Megaminx lover (Aug 20, 2021)

A
Would you rather
A: Main Clock
B. Main a non WCA puzle


----------



## CubeRed (Aug 20, 2021)

Megaminx lover said:


> A
> Would you rather
> A: Main Clock
> B. Main a non WCA puzle


B since I don't want a clock

Would you rather
A 3d print all your cubes
B Only use GAN products and pay for all of them (This includes lube, timer, replacementparts etc on all events)


----------



## Jay Cubes (Aug 20, 2021)

CubeRed said:


> B since I don't want a clock
> 
> Would you rather
> A 3d print all your cubes
> B Only use GAN products and pay for all of them (This includes lube, timer, replacementparts etc on all events)


3d print. 

WYR
Solve your entire collection 3 times at once
Or do a nonstop 3x3 ao1000


----------



## CubeRed (Aug 22, 2021)

Jay Cubes said:


> 3d print.
> 
> WYR
> Solve your entire collection 3 times at once
> Or do a nonstop 3x3 ao1000


Solve my collection because I only have a 3x3 and 4x4. (I could make a 1x1 out of a corner piece though)

WYR
Eat a 4x4
Drink 50cc of lube


----------



## Megaminx lover (Aug 23, 2021)

CubeRed said:


> Solve my collection because I only have a 3x3 and 4x4. (I could make a 1x1 out of a corner piece though)
> 
> WYR
> Eat a 4x4
> Drink 50cc of lube


I will leave this to someone else
WYR,
Cube forever (exceptions only for 8h of sleep and 3 meals)
Never cube


----------



## CubeRed (Aug 23, 2021)

Megaminx lover said:


> I will leave this to someone else
> WYR,
> Cube forever (exceptions only for 8h of sleep and 3 meals)
> Never cube


Never cube, because I still have a good life ahead of me.

WYR:
Main budget cubes for every event (Bad performance but your wallet thanks you)
Main the most expensive cubes on the market (High quality manufacturers but forget about your life savings, it went down the drain)


----------



## Megaminx lover (Aug 23, 2021)

Second one cause I like cubing
WYR
Eat 15625 4x4s
Eat a 100x100


----------



## CubeRed (Nov 15, 2021)

Megaminx lover said:


> Second one cause I like cubing
> WYR
> Eat 15625 4x4s
> Eat a 100x100


Based on the math... 4x4.

WYR 

Work on a cube shop but never cube again except setting up cubes
Or
Be forced to solve a 33x33. You have to fix the pops yourself.


----------



## White KB (Nov 16, 2021)

CubeRed said:


> Based on the math... 4x4.
> 
> WYR
> 
> ...


33x33x33. All the way.

WYR:

Cubing but no music for the rest of your life
OR
Music but no cubing for the rest of your life


----------



## SpeedCuberSUB30 (Nov 16, 2021)

White KB said:


> 33x33x33. All the way.
> 
> WYR:
> 
> ...


Cubing but no music. Easy.

WYR : 

Be forced to eat nothing but cubes for the rest of your life
OR
Quit cubing.


----------



## CubeRed (Nov 16, 2021)

SpeedCuberSUB30 said:


> Cubing but no music. Easy.
> 
> WYR :
> 
> ...


Quit cubing.
Since you wouldn't survive very long with regular consumption of plastic.

Wyr
Practice all wca events with cheapest cubes
Or
Practice 1 event with the most expensive cube


----------



## SpeedCuberSUB30 (Nov 16, 2021)

CubeRed said:


> Quit cubing.
> Since you wouldn't survive very long with regular consumption of plastic.
> 
> Wyr
> ...


1 event. 

WYR : 
Get all WRs which would not be broken for 10 years. 
OR
Get all NR in your country which won't be broken for 20 years


----------



## cuberswoop (Nov 16, 2021)

SpeedCuberSUB30 said:


> WYR :
> Get all WRs which would not be broken for 10 years.
> OR
> Get all NR in your country which won't be broken for 20 years


NR, so I can frustrate other Americans for 20 years.

WYR :
Only do Big Blind
OR
Only do 2x2


----------



## JJJAY (Dec 20, 2021)

chocool6 said:


> I'd rather be Feliks Zemdegs because it must be hard for Max to be autistic and I don't think I would enjoy having a difficult time communicating with people. Nothing against autism here, I have a bit of Asperger but I just wouldn't really enjoy the difficulty of communicating with people if I had autism.
> 
> WYR:
> 
> ...


b, i would get all of them, save up the biggest cube, sell the rest, buy another 4 to 5 cubes with the money 


WYR:
a. Be Firstian Fushada and be good at squan, ok at 3x3, much more
b. Be sub3 secs on 3x3 but u are not allowed to do any other cube forever


----------



## cuberswoop (Dec 20, 2021)

A for sure.


WYR:
a. Hold the clock WRs
b. Hold skewb NRs.

EDIT: The heck JJJAY? You responded to something from over 1 year ago wrong thing.


----------



## SpeedCuberSUB30 (Dec 20, 2021)

cuberswoop said:


> A for sure.
> 
> 
> WYR:
> ...


Clock WR

WYR : 
Practice for 20 hours/day

or

Only be able to practice for 20 mins/day


----------



## cuberswoop (Dec 20, 2021)

SpeedCuberSUB30 said:


> Clock WR
> 
> WYR :
> Practice for 20 hours/day
> ...


I mean I already practice 20 hours a day so 

WYR:
a. Be Tymon
b. Be Zayn


----------



## White KB (Dec 20, 2021)

cuberswoop said:


> I mean I already practice 20 hours a day so
> 
> WYR:
> a. Be Tymon
> b. Be Zayn


Why, Zayn Khanani, of course.

Would you rather...
Live in a house (that's livable) that can turn exactly like a Rubik's Cube with just the push of a button,

OR

have a talking Rubik's Cube?


----------



## cuberswoop (Dec 20, 2021)

White KB said:


> Why, Zayn Khanani, of course.
> 
> Would you rather...
> Live in a house (that's livable) that can turn exactly like a Rubik's Cube with just the push of a button,
> ...


The talking one, so I might have a friend finally  (jk I have 1 friend)


WYR:
Have a cubing youtube channel with 100K+ Subs with krap content
OR
Have a cubing youtube channel with 5-10K Subs with decent content


----------



## White KB (Dec 20, 2021)

cuberswoop said:


> The talking one, so I might have a friend finally  (jk I have 1 friend)
> 
> 
> WYR:
> ...


5-10k subs and decent content sounds good... That's more than what I have now haha

Would you rather...

be PewDiePie (who can solve a Rubik's Cube)

or

be J Perm (who can also solve a Rubik's Cube)?


----------



## JJJAY (Dec 21, 2021)

j perm, hes faster, and i dont think I can even maintain PDP's yt

WYR
Have 3x3 bld wr
have 3x3 wr
have 4x4 wr
have 3x3,4x4,5x5nr
have 100 free cubes of your choice


----------



## White KB (Dec 21, 2021)

JJJAY said:


> j perm, hes faster, and i dont think I can even maintain PDP's yt
> 
> WYR
> Have 3x3 bld wr
> ...


I would have the 3x3x3 Blindfolded World Record because then I could impress random strangers with my "skillz," even more than I usually do.

So, would you rather...

Always inspect 3x3 One Handed with your feet,

OR

Always inspect 3x3 with one hand, and be required to add 10 seconds to your solve time?


----------



## JJJAY (Dec 23, 2021)

a, i dont do OH

WYR:
Be Firstian Fushada
Be be Sub 15 on 4x4


----------



## White KB (Dec 23, 2021)

JJJAY said:


> a, i dont do OH
> 
> WYR:
> Be Firstian Fushada
> Be be Sub 15 on 4x4


4x4 haha

WYR

Be able to listen to music during a comp solve,

OR

Be able to count at home solves as official WCA solves, but you become deaf


----------



## cuberswoop (Dec 23, 2021)

White KB said:


> 4x4 haha
> 
> WYR
> 
> ...


Uh, a. that one is a no brainer.

WYR:
a. Have 3x3 with feet back but clock gets removed.
b. Keep clock.


----------



## JJJAY (Dec 29, 2021)

A, i don't do clock and I would not (i think), I like watching people solve with feet, so A


WYR
only cube on skewb
only cube on 2x2


----------



## cuberswoop (Dec 29, 2021)

JJJAY said:


> A, i don't do clock and I would not (i think), I like watching people solve with feet, so A
> 
> 
> WYR
> ...


Skewb for sure.

WYR:
Be Jperm
Or:
Be Cubehead


----------



## JJJAY (Dec 29, 2021)

Hard to choose if I was JPerm, he likes to share his knowledge, and I like to if I was JPerm, but if I was cube head, I would have Pablo, but.....I choose JPerm


WYR
a. Be a copycat and make the same video as J Perm and call yourself "the real J Perm" and everyone, including SCS and JPerm

b. change your name to "DNF" and have everyone laughing at you

c. Be an enemy to Cubehead, Tingman TNLcubing, JPerm, JR Cubing, CubeSolveHero etc etc


----------



## cuberswoop (Dec 29, 2021)

JJJAY said:


> Hard to choose if I was JPerm, he likes to share his knowledge, and I like to if I was JPerm, but if I was cube head, I would have Pablo, but.....I choose JPerm
> 
> 
> WYR
> ...


c, because I would get a bunch of shout outs.

WYR:
a. Step on a pyraminx, HARD
b. Step on your main 3x3, HARD


----------



## DuckubingCuber347 (Dec 29, 2021)

cuberswoop said:


> c, because I would get a bunch of shout outs.
> 
> WYR:
> a. Step on a pyraminx, HARD
> b. Step on your main 3x3, HARD


a. And I'll assume I can choose which one to step on in which case I choose my entry-level Qiyi pyra that I modded into a Tetraminx

WYR:
a. Only be able to do F2L on the left side
or
b. Inspection is limited to three seconds


----------



## Megaminx lover (Jan 11, 2022)

TheCubingCuber347 said:


> a. And I'll assume I can choose which one to step on in which case I choose my entry-level Qiyi pyra that I modded into a Tetraminx
> 
> WYR:
> a. Only be able to do F2L on the left side
> ...


b would hinder me less

WYR:
a. be only able to do wide moves when solving 3x3
or
b. be only able to use a bad method (e.g. beginners, belt)


----------



## cuberswoop (Jan 11, 2022)

Megaminx lover said:


> b would hinder me less
> 
> WYR:
> a. be only able to do wide moves when solving 3x3
> ...


B. So I could use Mehta xD


WYR:
a. Win a 3x3 Competition
b. Win all other NxNs bigger than 3x3.


----------



## SpeedCuberSUB30 (Jan 11, 2022)

cuberswoop said:


> B. So I could use Mehta xD
> 
> 
> WYR:
> ...


Are you implying Mehta is bad?

B. More prizes 

WYR :
a. Be sub-10 consistent.
b. Just get an accidental 5.10 average in official comp.


----------



## cuberswoop (Jan 11, 2022)

SpeedCuberSUB30 said:


> Are you implying Mehta is bad?
> 
> B. More prizes
> 
> ...


Yes, Mehta is bad.

a, because I would die if b. happened to me.

WYR:
Only use Ortega on 3x3
OR
Only use LBL on 2x2.

(Keep in mind you could still do 2x2 if you chose the 3x3 one)


----------



## Megaminx lover (Feb 14, 2022)

2x2 as it would probably hinder me slightly less.

WYR:
Get a N Perm on a potential PB
or
Mess up a J Perm on a potential PB


----------



## cuberswoop (Feb 14, 2022)

Megaminx lover said:


> 2x2 as it would probably hinder me slightly less.
> 
> WYR:
> Get a N Perm on a potential PB
> ...


N perm all the way.

WYR:
Only watch 1 cubing channel forever (No non-cubing channels)
or 
Never watch any cubing channel


----------



## White KB (Feb 14, 2022)

cuberswoop said:


> N perm all the way.
> 
> WYR:
> Only watch 1 cubing channel forever (No non-cubing channels)
> ...


Never watch any cubing channel. (I guess that means I wouldn't get to watch my own channel )

WYR:

Be Zayn Khanani and be famous for holding a current WR,

OR

be Feliks Zemdegs and be famous for only holding former WRs?


----------



## cuberswoop (Feb 14, 2022)

White KB said:


> Never watch any cubing channel. (I guess that means I wouldn't get to watch my own channel )
> 
> WYR:
> 
> ...


Faz will always be the best of all time

WYR:
(off-topic btw)

Only eat pineapple pizza
or
Only eat raw fish

(test how much you all hate it)


----------



## White KB (Feb 14, 2022)

cuberswoop said:


> Faz will always be the best of all time
> 
> WYR:
> (off-topic btw)
> ...


The post originally said sushi, but it doesn't matter; I like pineapple pizza better anyway...

WYR:

J Perm

OR

T Perm


----------



## Imsoosm (Apr 25, 2022)

White KB said:


> The post originally said sushi, but it doesn't matter; I like pineapple pizza better anyway...
> 
> WYR:
> 
> ...


I know this was posted like 2 months ago... but I'll answer it anyway.
I like J perm over T perm because I have faster execution for it on both 3x3 and 2x2. I am faster with T perms on virtual cubes however. 

WYR
learn all PLL except for G perms
learn all PLL except for CP cases (Ua, Ub, H, Z)


----------



## White KB (Apr 25, 2022)

Imsoosm said:


> I know this was posted like 2 months ago... but I'll answer it anyway.
> I like J perm over T perm because I have faster execution for it on both 3x3 and 2x2. I am faster with T perms on virtual cubes however.
> 
> WYR
> ...


I hate G Perms.

WYR:

Do music but never cube,

OR

Do cubing but never music?

(Btw, Alan Walker's new single "The Drum" premieres this Friday which I'm really excited about.)


----------



## DuckubingCuber347 (Apr 25, 2022)

White KB said:


> I hate G Perms.
> 
> WYR:
> 
> ...


Cube but never mus. Every piece of music past 2015 is hot garbage anyway.


WYR:

Quit cubing to become the best chess player in the world

or


Keep cubing but never get any recognition no matter what you end up doing.


----------



## White KB (Apr 25, 2022)

TheCubingCuber347 said:


> Cube but never mus. Every piece of music past 2015 is hot garbage anyway.
> 
> 
> WYR:
> ...


*Gasps* I'm offended. How someone would not like Paradise is deplorable. Chess.

WYR:

Eat all your cubes,

OR

Drink all your lube?

Safety is not guaranteed either way.


----------



## cuberswoop (Apr 26, 2022)

White KB said:


> *Gasps* I'm offended. How someone would not like Paradise is deplorable. Chess.
> 
> WYR:
> 
> ...


I would rather drink all of my lube because I have none

WYR:

Be able to think about cubes and they just exist,

OR

Have the most subscribers on YouTube so you can just buy whatever you want?


----------



## Imsoosm (Apr 26, 2022)

White KB said:


> *Gasps* I'm offended. How someone would not like Paradise is deplorable. Chess.
> 
> WYR:
> 
> ...


lol I like alan walker's music too
anyway, I would eat all my cubes, because at least its not poisonous like lube, even though it's harmful.

oof cuberswoop already posted before me ;-;

Well then of course I'll be a youtuber with a lot of subs so I can buy whatever I want, thats more than thinking and getting cubes. 
I would also probably get sponsored.

WYR:
learn all ZBLL with extremely fast recognition
learn all 1LLL with extremely slow recognition


----------



## White KB (Apr 26, 2022)

cuberswoop said:


> I would rather drink all of my lube because I have none
> 
> WYR:
> 
> ...


Thinking about cubes is something I do a lot, so I would do that and make millions.

WYR:

Be Max Park,

OR

be 杜宇生 (Du YuSheng)

OR (because WYR technically has no option limit)

be Tymon Kolasiński?


----------



## White KB (Apr 26, 2022)

Imsoosm said:


> lol I like alan walker's music too
> anyway, I would eat all my cubes, because at least its not poisonous like lube, even though it's harmful.
> 
> oof cuberswoop already posted before me ;-;
> ...


Oops I missed that one. ZBLL for me. My WYR is in the previous post I made...

And also nice on being an Alan Walker fan. We are few but united.


----------



## Aluminum (Jun 26, 2022)

White KB said:


> Thinking about cubes is something I do a lot, so I would do that and make millions.
> 
> WYR:
> 
> ...


Tymon

WYR:

be forced to cut Tymon’s hair

or 

only do 7x7 with one foot


----------



## Imsoosm (Jun 27, 2022)

Aluminum said:


> Tymon
> 
> WYR:
> 
> ...


7x7 with one foot because Tymon's hair is what makes him so fast.
WYR:

Solve a 3x3 1000 times in one sitting and get $10k from it

OR

Solve a 2x2 10000 times in one sitting and get $50k from it


----------



## White KB (Jun 27, 2022)

Imsoosm said:


> 7x7 with one foot because Tymon's hair is what makes him so fast.
> WYR:
> 
> Solve a 3x3 1000 times in one sitting and get $10k from it
> ...


I could use $10k pretty easily and it's about 5 times faster than doing 2x2. As long as it gets me to Nats 2023 and back and pays for lodging and food, I'm happy.

WYR:
Be Max Park and be amazing at big cubes but only do 6 events seriously and so therefore have a terrible Kinch score

OR

Be Stanley Chapel and be good at big BLD and have the world's best Kinch score but only hold world records in 2 events

OR

Tymon no context

EDIT: I realized I said option 1 in a different post but Max is great (which is why I have 4 MAX cubes probably)


----------



## BalsaCuber (Jul 11, 2022)

Be Max park because who cares about kinch score.


Would you rather get anything cube related for free but it takes 1 month to arrive.(you can’t order multiple things at once.)

Or have everything cube related but all your cubing progress erased.


----------



## White KB (Jul 11, 2022)

BalsaCuber said:


> Be Max park because who cares about kinch score.
> 
> 
> Would you rather get anything cube related for free but it takes 1 month to arrive.(you can’t order multiple things at once.)
> ...


Free cubes. Who wouldn't want that?

WYR: Go back in time by 4 days and go to NAC this year

OR

Go to NAC next year? (You can't choose both.)


----------



## ShortStuff (Jul 18, 2022)

Go to NAC next year, Have time to improve and possibly get better placings

WYR: Never solve a NxN Puzzle again
OR
Only solve NxN Puzzles


----------



## Noob's Cubes (Sep 1, 2022)

Easy: Only solve NxNs

WYR: Never use a timer again
OR
Never use speedsolving.com again


----------



## White KB (Sep 1, 2022)

Noob's Cubes said:


> Easy: Only solve NxNs
> 
> WYR: Never use a timer again
> OR
> Never use speedsolving.com again


Sorry SpeedSolving.com forums. I need timers.

WYR: Eat a Carolina Reaper while cubing

OR

Eat a cube


----------



## BalsaCuber (Sep 1, 2022)

Eat a cube because it can be small but still a cube.

WYR: Always get a +2

OR

you can't buy anymore cubes for the rest of your life


----------



## White KB (Sep 2, 2022)

BalsaCuber said:


> Eat a cube because it can be small but still a cube.
> 
> WYR: Always get a +2
> 
> ...


I meant any cube. You could literally eat a sugar cube and it'd be fine 

But back to the topic at hand: No more cubes because I already have perfect mains for every event. I got enough penalties on one solve to last a lifetime. (9 penalties if you're curious)

WYR

cube

or

die


----------



## cuberswoop (Sep 2, 2022)

White KB said:


> WYR
> 
> cube
> 
> ...


Die.

Would you rather:
Put together your own 21x21 but the price is only $100.
OR
Buy a 21x21 for $1500.


----------



## BenChristman1 (Sep 5, 2022)

cuberswoop said:


> Die.
> 
> Would you rather:
> Put together your own 21x21 but the price is only $100.
> ...


Put it together.

WYR:
1. Give up cubing
2. Keep cubing, but only be able to eat one meal per day


----------



## ProStar (Sep 5, 2022)

BenChristman1 said:


> 2. Keep cubing, but only be able to eat one meal per day



I basically already do this one, so this

WYR:
give up cubing

give up all other hobbies


----------



## Noob's Cubes (Sep 5, 2022)

Give up all other hobbies because then there would be no temptation to play video games instead of cubing, which is healthier, more productive, etc.

WYR: Throw out all your 2x2s

Throw out your main 3x3


----------



## Megaminx lover (Oct 4, 2022)

Whichever one is cheaper, than I'll buy them all back

WYR
Stop cubing
Eat a 33x33 (Non edible version)


----------



## DuckubingCuber347 (Oct 4, 2022)

Megaminx lover said:


> Whichever one is cheaper, than I'll buy them all back
> 
> WYR
> Stop cubing
> Eat a 33x33 (Non edible version)


I assume you mean a 33x33x0, in which case I will pick that one. Not only is it non-edible but it's non-existent too!



WYR:
1. Tape a cube to your forehead for an entire week
or,
2. Subscribe to CFS?


----------



## cuberswoop (Oct 4, 2022)

DuckubingCuber347 said:


> I assume you mean a 33x33x0, in which case I will pick that one. Not only is it non-edible but it's non-existent too!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I will go through the pain and embarrassment of having a cube taped to my forehead over the pain and embarrassment of subscribing to cfs.

WYR:
Be a mega cringe cubehead fan
or
Be a mega cringe jperm fan


----------



## Megaminx lover (Oct 5, 2022)

cuberswoop said:


> I will go through the pain and embarrassment of having a cube taped to my forehead over the pain and embarrassment of subscribing to cfs.
> 
> WYR:
> Be a mega cringe cubehead fan
> ...


Cubehead so I can say yoo all the time

I'm going to try the WYR from last time but with a twist

WYR
Stop cubing
Eat a 33x33x33 (Non edible version)


----------



## cubenerd74 (Dec 14, 2022)

Stop cubing. I don't want to die lol.

WYR:
Never visit off-topic discussion again
Only visit off-topic discussion


----------



## White KB (Dec 14, 2022)

cubenerd74 said:


> Stop cubing. I don't want to die lol.
> 
> WYR:
> Never visit off-topic discussion again
> Only visit off-topic discussion


Never visit off-topic discussion again; Cyoubx's Friends has enough fun for a @Maciej Spirydowicz

WYR:
Get WR
or
Host a comp on Mars with you and 7 noobs (since minimum competitor limit is 8) and get Mars WR


----------



## Megaminx lover (Dec 14, 2022)

1st one, because I would die in the 2nd one with lack of oxygen

WYR
Get WR (Not 3x3)
or
Beat Felix in 3x3 at World Championships


----------



## White KB (Dec 14, 2022)

Megaminx lover said:


> 1st one, because I would die in the 2nd one with lack of oxygen
> 
> WYR
> Get WR (Not 3x3)
> ...


I doubt anyone named Felix would make it to 3x3 finals lol


----------



## Noob's Cubes (Dec 15, 2022)

White KB said:


> I doubt anyone named Felix would make it to 3x3 finals lol


Yeah he's named Feliks. Also, he wouldn't make it to finals.

WYR:
Never be able to solve using any method besides for your current main method
or
Be able to solve with any method besides for the one you currently main


----------



## Megaminx lover (Dec 15, 2022)

Autocorrect lol



Noob's Cubes said:


> Yeah he's named Feliks. Also, he wouldn't make it to finals.
> 
> WYR:
> Never be able to solve using any method besides for your current main method
> ...


2nd one, I hate my main method (CFOP) but am too lazy to learn ZBLL (for ZZ) and CMLL (for Roux)

WYR
Main Magic

Main Master Magic


----------



## ProStar (Dec 15, 2022)

Megaminx lover said:


> ZBLL (for ZZ) and CMLL (for Roux)



Honestly I’d just say go for it with ZZ. There’s not a problem with just using OCLL-PLL; it’s still quite fast, and you can start learning some WV and COLL cases. I really enjoy ZZ and still use it on occasion when I’m just messing around


----------



## White KB (Dec 15, 2022)

Megaminx lover said:


> Autocorrect lol
> 
> 
> 2nd one, I hate my main method (CFOP) but am too lazy to learn ZBLL (for ZZ) and CMLL (for Roux)
> ...


Magic
Master Magic will probably lock up more

WYR:
PB
OR
PR


----------



## cubenerd74 (Dec 16, 2022)

PB I guess

WYR:
Lose your entire cube collection
Be permanently banned from WCA


----------



## Filipe Teixeira (Dec 16, 2022)

cubenerd74 said:


> PB I guess
> 
> WYR:
> Lose your entire cube collection
> Be permanently banned from WCA


be permanently banned from WCA, that way I can have my cubes and practice without pressure


----------



## White KB (Dec 16, 2022)

Filipe Teixeira said:


> be permanently banned from WCA, that way I can have my cubes and practice without pressure


New WYR?


----------



## Filipe Teixeira (Dec 16, 2022)

White KB said:


> New WYR?


sorry

WYR
learn OLL
or
learn CMLL
and why


----------



## White KB (Dec 19, 2022)

Filipe Teixeira said:


> sorry
> 
> WYR
> learn OLL
> ...


CMLL
I already know OLL 

WYR:
Be a really good all-rounder
OR
Be really good at just NxNs


----------



## cubenerd74 (Dec 20, 2022)

really good all-rounder so I can beat the clock NR in south Korea(which is a measly 4.85 secs)

WYR:
Get 1 3x3 PB
Get 2 non-3x3 PBs


----------



## White KB (Dec 20, 2022)

cubenerd74 said:


> really good all-rounder so I can beat the clock NR in south Korea(which is a measly 4.85 secs)
> 
> WYR:
> Get 1 3x3 PB
> Get 2 non-3x3 PBs


2 non-3x3 PBs so I can be a better all-rounder 

WYR:
GAN 12
or
Tornado v3

(Not everyone has these but they are pretty popular. If you have another WYR to make up, you can answer that one.)


----------

